# Soul Calibur 4 Official Thread (PS3/360)



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2007)

made by Samurai-PET

Discuss. :amazed 

(btw, no gameplay vids yet although it looks like Ivy has bigger boobs now yay!)


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 12, 2007)

I hope there's a prior Arcade release. It's be a shame for this to be another mess.

Fool me once NAMCO...

Then again if the game was patched like a friend, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 12, 2007)

Frikkin' sweet I can't wait I love the soul cailber games....the 3 one kinda did leave me hanging with Tira being possesed and all.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 12, 2007)

What the fuck @ Ivy's ugly looking stratosphere sized breasts.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 12, 2007)

This makes me want a 360 even more!! I have all the SCs before this one and I NEED IV!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 12, 2007)

Beat me to the punch!!!!

As long as I get my Mitsurugi I'll be fine.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 12, 2007)

I can't wait to duke it out with the Alexandra sistersonce again. And hopefully, Rock won't suck as badly as he did in SC3 

If it's possible I'd like to play against you guys.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2007)

i just pray that Seigfried makes a return


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2007)

They just need to make Ivy the way she was in SC2 then I will be happy.  It's nice to know she's losing more clothing in this sequel though. XD


----------



## Masaki (Jun 13, 2007)

As long as Mitsurugi's Damascus Sword kicks ass again, I'll be happy. 



Donkey Show said:


> They just need to make Ivy the way she was in SC2 then I will be happy.  It's nice to know she's losing more clothing in this sequel though. XD



I hope Tira loses some clothes as well.

Hoping for Cassandra, Xianghua, and Talim are pushing it, though.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 13, 2007)

^Arrgh. That damn Damascus sword. 

I hope the voice actor for Xianghua is changed to a less annoying one, although she is one of my favourite characters.


----------



## Kai (Jun 13, 2007)

Yoshimitsuuuuu...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2007)

Kai said:


> Yoshimitsuuuuu...



I agree with you! So many people use Mitsurugi its not even funny


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 13, 2007)

Never really been a fan of this series, but most of those I know who are are near-fanatics.


----------



## Batman (Jun 13, 2007)

Pretty cool. Can't wait for this one, but I'm gonna have to.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2007)

As long as they put Nightnmare and casandra verything is gona be cool, tought its a shame we wont see link anymore


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2007)

Man, Ivy, what did they do to you?    Not only are they like twice as big as before, but the breasts physics will probably be increased ten fold.  I hope the 'little' girls aren't similarly modified.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope it's more like pt.2 than 3 though.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I agree with you! So many people use Mitsurugi its not even funny



Seung Mina
Taki
Talim 
Maxi
Cassandra
in that order, though I only really use Seung Mina and Taki since I don't like using too many people in a fighting game.  

But I wonder what they'll do with the game.  Honestly enough, I still feel that SC1 was just so refined, that when 2 came out all they had to do was tweak a few things here and there, and add some characters, the latter being more necessary than the former, then they kinda botched things with 3, though the game was still great....just my poor poor save files >.<.  I also felt they tried a bit too hard with the faced paced feel with 3 since people were able to get up almost (key word is almost) too fast.  Just a minor annoyance.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 13, 2007)

Long as Kilik, Taki, and Raphael is in the game I'm good.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 13, 2007)

3 pissed me off I had to learn how to play all over again because my characters got downgraded. I hope they tone down Nightmare they super charged in SC 3.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 13, 2007)

wtf her bewbs are too hueg


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow... I was about to ask sarcastically where the "innovative" Wii spinoff was, but it seems that has already been announced as well.

There really isn't anything to say about the game based on the trailer other than yes Ivy is even more revealing and yes they have gotten larger.



			
				Kai said:
			
		

> Yoshimitsuuuuu...


Agreed.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2007)

I wish they'd focus more on making the girls actually beautiful rather then more slutty.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't wait for this. Mitsurugi is looking especially awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2007)

I actually think Ivy's breast got smaller...


----------



## Wesley (Jun 13, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> I actually think Ivy's breast got smaller...



I'd post pics for a comparison but I'd just disappoint myself at the change.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 13, 2007)

isnt the title Soul Calibur Legends


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 13, 2007)

deathstare_itachi said:


> isnt the title Soul Calibur Legends


No.  That is the Wii exclusive Soul Calibur spin off.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 13, 2007)

Once again Nintendo gets screwed!


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jun 13, 2007)

I need Zalsamel and Raphael to be truly happy. And I hope they keep create a character but let you do story mode with them. I loved create a character but the fighting style choices were just copies of already existing characters.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 13, 2007)

After the disappointment that was soul caliber 3, I'm going to need a bit of convincing if I''m going to pick up this game.

It also doesn't surprise me that Nintendo is receiving this one, with legends coming out on the wii and whatnot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2007)

Really, I just hope its not just an upgrade with better graphics. Thats how 2 to 3 was and none of them where better than 1. This is why I'm most likely going to play the demo before I buy it because I'm not going to spend 60 dollars on the same old fighter that was better played on DC than it is now.


Plus i'm glad there trying something new on the Wii, because they would not take that risk on the 360/ ps3 and really I rather something new / cool than a traditional fighter with better graphics.


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 13, 2007)

Lizardman and Astaroth <3


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

Link removed

Oh shizzle...



> "What's changed this time round is that the next-gen platforms have network infrastructure already in place," says Soulcalibur IV Director Katsutoshi Sasaki. "We've heard from fans that they really want the game to be online, so we figured that, with the current environment, we really couldn't make SC4 without online play."



Looks like we can also rock with custom characters online. =D


----------



## Banshi (Jun 25, 2007)

do you have to pay every month to play online? or is it like wifi


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh....my....its online....OMG!!! HOLY CRAP !!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 26, 2007)

ssj3 Goku said:
			
		

> Plus i'm glad there trying something new on the Wii, because they would not take that risk on the 360/ ps3 and really I rather something new / cool than a traditional fighter with better graphics.


Are they trying something "new" or trying to profit off the "zomg innovation" trend of the Wii?  Time will tell.


Banshi said:


> do you have to pay every month to play online? or is it like wifi


There is no word on this, but one can easily assume that it will be free to play on the Playstation Network and cost a few dollars a month on Xbox Live.  I'd go with Xbox Live, but that's just me.


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I'm in love with Ivy


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope they de-retardify Raphael. I don't want a fucking vampire, I want SC2 P2 Raphael.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 26, 2007)

I?m probably gonna buy this 1, and seeing this thread makes me wanna play SC 3 again..

I liked Raphael alot, but i read somewhere that he would be replaced by Amy, Whom i would really like to play with.. (Can?t confirm it though)

Gonna watch the trailer now.. :]


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 26, 2007)

Another game for my 360. Online play is relative to my interests


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't wait for Soul Cali 4. I'm more than ready to take my Astaroth online.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 26, 2007)

Bring back Heihachi!!!


























lol


----------



## TheoDerek (Jun 28, 2007)

YES!!

Man this looks almost too awesome.


----------



## Youngtotorofanboy (Jun 28, 2007)

C*ass*andra Alexander

And Softbooty(Sophita) Alexander

Pretty Please?


----------



## Banshi (Jun 28, 2007)

This motivates me even more to get a job........I MUST HAVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2007)

Ivy's tits are indeed bigger.  And why can't Sophitia and Cassandra just sod off? They're just plain fucking annoying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn, Tira looks good with long black hair


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2007)

Tira looks less-crazy with a normal color-scheme.  She'd be better off as a character you never know what her true hair color is.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish they had a clearer pic of Siegfried.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 5, 2007)

New scans from Famitsu:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 5, 2007)

I am all for this game as long as they make the game fucking balanced again, unlike SC3.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 5, 2007)

My precious Ivy is back and hotter than ever.  But I have a bad feeling they're gonna needlessly nerf her and take her away from the upper-mid tier ranking she's had since Soul Calibur.  The awesome 66K strings she had will definitely be gone.  

Also glad they removed Taki's mask and hope Tira won't be useless this time around.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 6, 2007)

How could you be glad they removed taki's mask!?!?!?!?!?
I hope they have a alternate costume with the mask that was awesome!!


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, Taki's 1P outfit in SC3 was one of the only character design changes I liked.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 6, 2007)

Can someone enlarge the pics in Sasuke3759's link. It gets so small after its all done loading.

EDIT: Holy crap Ivy is even more of a slut now. Soul Cal makers are really into those breasts.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jul 6, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Can someone enlarge the pics in Sasuke3759's link. It gets so small after its all done loading.
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap Ivy is even more of a slut now. Soul Cal makers are really into those breasts.


Just click on the pic and a new window will pop up.  From here you should have the option of blowing it up and shrinking it down again.

New pics look awesome!


----------



## ricc (Jul 6, 2007)

Need more Setsuka  and don't make Talim low~ish tier again.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Siegfried Looks badass. (Thank god he was confirmed. I thought he was gonna turn into Nightmare again).


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 6, 2007)

ricc said:


> Need more Setsuka  and don't make Talim low~ish tier again.



Lets see some Talim power and action, I say  ...and Maxi muahaha

Cool scans though 

Ivy bO_Obs.. dang that's actually attracting me to her for once...


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 6, 2007)

I hope we can customize articles of clothing like in VF and Tekken, and it's not just restricted to color edits.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 6, 2007)

Fuckin' Awesome man can't wait I hope they put the Unique characters like they did in SCII and for PS2 instead of friggin' Heihachi (I love the guy) They need to talk to Square Enix and get Cloud or Sephiroth into this bitch but, I doubt they'll reimplement the unique characters...Still it will be a great game


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 6, 2007)

Guest characters are rumoured.

I'd totally love seeing Dante and Ryu Hayabusa. They're both multiplatform now, so it would be neat to see both in both versions.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 6, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> Guest characters are rumoured.
> 
> I'd totally love seeing Dante and Ryu Hayabusa. They're both multiplatform now, so it would be neat to see both in both versions.



Heck yeah. Ryu... Awesome idea. That would be sick.

And yeah, the more costume variations the better. Hope they go all out...though I'm not counting on it xP


----------



## gabha (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes! now I can pwn people with Astaroth on a a next gen system.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 6, 2007)

I am a Nightmare kind of person...Love his Golf Swing and his throw Slams you on the back of the head with his huge sword then picks you up with his infected arm then throws you but, personally they need to bring back Necrid..He was considered amongst the big guys like Nightmare and Astaroth but, had the speed ..I loved him


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Ivy is fucking crazy


----------



## Hef (Jul 6, 2007)

I fucking love Ivy. Definitely my favourite character. <3

Too bad I probably won't be bying PS3 unless I happen to win in the lottery or something.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Hef said:


> I fucking love Ivy. Definitely my favourite character. <3
> 
> Too bad I probably won't be bying PS3 unless I happen to win in the lottery or something.



buy a 360 then


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Hef said:


> If I have very little use for PS3 (Final Fantasies and a few beat 'em ups), I have even less use for 360.
> 
> Besides, Xbox is just pure lulz.



I don't like you anymore


----------



## Hef (Jul 6, 2007)

If I have very little use for PS3 (Final Fantasies and a few beat 'em ups), I have even less use for 360.

Besides, Xbox is just pure lulz.


----------



## Hef (Jul 6, 2007)

lol timewarp


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow Alot of Ivy Luverz I hate her such a pain to get in close.


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 12, 2007)

The Alexandra sisters are back !!! 

FUCKING CHRIST Rooney is out for 2 months...

Some info found on Soul Calibur Forums
_ Sophitia rescued her daughter who had been kidnapped by Tira. Unfortunately, her daughter can no longer survive without the "evil aura" of Soul Edge, so destroying the cursed sword would also kill her.

Cassandra (who lost even more weight than the last time around, she swears) heard about a "holy stone" that's supposed to be effective against Soul Edge. She follows the man who carries it (Kilik?) into Ostrheinsburg._


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> The Alexandra sisters are back !!!
> 
> re-dl it with this link
> 
> ...


Voldo remains the be the sexiest beast of all the fighters.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> The Alexandra sisters are back !!!
> 
> re-dl it with this link
> 
> ...



Thanks for the scan! The sisters look nnice lol.


----------



## lo0p (Aug 12, 2007)

^Higher quality version.  Been a fan of the series for a long time, ever since Soul Blade on the PS.  This is an amazing fighting game with a lot of depth but let's face it, the developers are horny bastards.  AND I LOVE IT!!!

Okay, I'm done oogling the hot sisters.  Can someone please translate the text if there's anything important?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah those developers are pervs. Look at Ivy's bumps.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2007)

This game is for boob lovers everywhere.  I could sleep in Ivy's mounds any day.  I also like Tira's new goth loli look.  Yum.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 12, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> The Alexandra sisters are back !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*whistles* Cassandra has improved. I've never found her attractive before. Sophitia's still got it


----------



## TheoDerek (Sep 13, 2007)

...Man this thread really got back there.

New pics I found at gamefaqs.

Pics of the new character

Raph and Astaroth

Astaroth looks like a fuckin' beast!


----------



## dementia_ (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm liking Astaroth. Anything is an improvement over his SC3 P1 outfit.

I assume he'll have a variation on the more or less traditional look he's had since SC1 as one of his alternates.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 14, 2007)

Sasuke3759 said:


> ...Man this thread really got back there.
> 
> New pics I found at gamefaqs.
> 
> ...


The graphic looks awesome; as expected from Namco. And I kinda like the new character.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

New character seems cheap


----------



## chrisp (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmm..I'm think I will buy a PS3 for christmas.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 14, 2007)

Sasuke3759 said:


> ...Man this thread really got back there.
> 
> New pics I found at gamefaqs.
> 
> ...



Wow, really cool. Hilde looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 14, 2007)

A woman in full armor using a lance, what's not interesting about that?

Their boobs look more sensible in the actual game.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 18, 2007)

More pics of Hilde, Ralph, and Astaroth:



Hilde is hot.  I hope she has a slutty outfit, too


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 19, 2007)

^Very nice.

You guys seen the TGS trailer yet??????????

Pavilion 522n Specs


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 23, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I hope they de-retardify Raphael. I don't want a fucking vampire, I want SC2 P2 Raphael.



I heard that Soul calibur 2 was extremely well balanced and Soul Calibur 3 was not so much. My friend is the world's best Astaroth player(yes that exists) and he said that his best player used to be Raphael as well, but he got seriously destroyed in Soul Calibur 3. And they seriously need to fix up Tira, she really has a limited moveset.


----------



## shingen (Dec 24, 2007)

yo that girl with the spear and sword
Hilde i think her name was she gonna beast everyone my first main right there

guess i'll be playing her AND the other girl with the umbrella. 
hope her inputs are easier, half of her good moves WERE easy but THE quick inputs WERE hard to do on sc 3


----------



## attackoflance (Dec 24, 2007)

im a kilik man myself, cant wait for this game, we used to play SC2 hours everyday


----------



## Banshi (Dec 24, 2007)

> guess i'll be playing her the other girl with the umbrella
> hope her inputs are easier half of her good moves with easy but very quick inputs are hard to do on sc 3



you talking about setsuka? thats IF they put her in

taki looks like she has the same move set so im happy, now all i need to see is nightmare


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 24, 2007)

Heyy there.
I thought i should stop by in this thread, the game looks great so far although i'm not really that excited about this Hilde character.

anyway i have a question.


*Spoiler*: __ 











People are saying that, the shadow on the cover is another new character but i think it looks alot like Zasalamel, what do you guys think?

sorry if this has already came up in this thread, i can't be bothered reading through all the posts


----------



## shingen (Dec 24, 2007)

Banshi said:


> you talking about setsuka? thats IF they put her in
> 
> taki looks like she has the same move set so im happy, now all i need to see is nightmare



Yeah sorry about that grammar mess back there
anyways ive played with her the most and lot of her attacks i couldnt do
at all 

Yo i cant see why they would take her out but i guess your saying she hasnt been confirmed


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 26, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> Heyy there.
> I thought i should stop by in this thread, the game looks great so far although i'm not really that excited about this Hilde character.
> 
> anyway i have a question.
> ...



If Tira is in the game, Im sure Zazamel is in too. I think that theere should be at least 2 new characters, but I really doubt it, but I can always hope.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 27, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> Heyy there.
> I thought i should stop by in this thread, the game looks great so far although i'm not really that excited about this Hilde character.
> 
> anyway i have a question.
> ...



Wow can they please make Siegfried look more like a woman.


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 27, 2007)

Hehe.

The only charaters that i know are deffinatly returning are Taki, Tira, Nightmare, Sigfried, Ivy, Mitsurugi, Sophitia, Cassandra, Voldo, ateroth, Raphael and the new girl Hilde.

i hope they bring Seong Mina and Maxi back, they were awesome.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 27, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> Hehe.
> i hope they bring Seong Mina and Maxi back, they were awesome.



Samer here. I love Seung Mina and she was one of the original, so i dont think she is going anywhere. And Maxi is a really original character so he should stay. 

I hope they add 2 new characters besides Hilde. She cant be the only one, bring a guy/girl with a fan. ;]


----------



## /root (Jan 9, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I hope they add 2 new characters besides Hilde.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2008)

That would warrant a purchase from me. XD


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2008)

What are they thinking?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

I cannot beleive that Yoda and darth are in here  thats like odd. Well smash is not alone now for out of ordinary characters.

Its official if no one believes it.

amazin art


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I cannot beleive that Yoda and darth are in here  thats like odd. Well smash is not alone now for out of ordinary characters.
> 
> Its official if no one believes it.
> 
> amazin art


----------



## Cirus (Jan 9, 2008)

Well as long as I get Ivy I am happy, also as long as they didn't screw her moves up like they did in SC3.  Also that is freaking win for Darth and Yoda in the game.  That makes me want to buy it more.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 9, 2008)

As out of place as it is, I love it!!!  Would've preferred more sexy ladies but this is fine, too.  So is each console going to get both Yoda and Darth Vader or will Xbox360 and PS3 be getting one each?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> Well as long as I get Ivy I am happy, also as long as they didn't screw her moves up like they did in SC3.  *Also that is freaking win for Darth and Yoda in the game.*  That makes me want to buy it more.



When will you stop being wrong?

(It seems we're fated to disagree on just about everything. )


Anyway, how the hell do you block a light saber?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL massive win.  Thanks for this Namco.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 9, 2008)

I could totally believe it when you think about it. They want every weapon in this game. It's believable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol Lightsabers will just kill all the Characters.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Cirus (Jan 9, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> When will you stop being wrong?
> 
> (It seems we're fated to disagree on just about everything. )
> 
> ...


Shut up before I neg you again.....


----------



## Nexas (Jan 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


>



UGH!!!!



			
				Vegeta said:
			
		

> Shut up before I neg you again.....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2008)

The trailer is actually pretty good.


----------



## Kri (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know whether I should laugh or cry...

I'm buying it, but I was expecting Kratos or something, not Jedi.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 9, 2008)

The Force is strong in this BUTTON MASHIN GAME.


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 10, 2008)

Yoda FTW. Okay Namco... Now bring the Tales of Series on the Top of the World and you are my favourite developer.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 10, 2008)

damn....Vader or Yoda? lol. which version should i get?!?!?


----------



## gabha (Jan 10, 2008)

Respect to the Dark lord, but Yoda >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it here. There should be a Wii vertion with General Greivous.


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty odd but cool. Yoda ftw.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it here. There should be a Wii vertion with General Greivous.



I'd get the Wii version if it had Jar Jar.  Annoy your enemies ftw.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'd get the Wii version if it had Jar Jar.  Annoy your enemies ftw.


Jar Jar with Soul Edge ftw.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2008)

dude yoda look like he came from the movie


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> dude yoda look like he came from the movie


Well in the last two movies he was made entirely of CGI so its understandable.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 10, 2008)

actually I'm more excited about vader since unlike yoda he is more unlikely to be broken.

And sadly I only own a 360.

And as a marketing pitch, this is just perfect in so many ways.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2008)

Yoda wants sex.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

Woah what.  Yoda and Vader?

And I agree with whoever said there should be a Wii version with Greavus.  Except that's because I want the game to be on a system I own.


----------



## Pein (Jan 10, 2008)

staradderdragoon said:


> damn....Vader or Yoda? lol. which version should i get?!?!?



the darkside


----------



## Cirus (Jan 10, 2008)

At last the circle is complete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 10, 2008)

Vader for sure. PS3 has Vader since they both are black and sleek while the 360 gets Yoda since they both are green. It makes sense.


----------



## Shawn_D (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm...this is the one game that will make me buy a PS3...I'm aboard.


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 10, 2008)

I think that Yoda represents the green for the Xbox and Vader the black for the Ps3...Quiete a Nice idea if u ask me. ^^


----------



## Akira (Jan 10, 2008)

As happy as I am this game REALLY needed Dante in it


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 10, 2008)

I might buy this game just to play vader


----------



## lo0p (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm happy with Xbox/Yoda.  That part in the video where Yoda stops Astaroth's axe with the Force was epic.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2008)

Masaki said:


> And I agree with whoever said there should be a Wii version with Greavus.  Except that's because I want the game to be on a system I own.


That would be me. And thats one of my reasons too the Wii is my only Next Gen console plus Greivous is freaking bad ass. I mean come on Namco, you're making a multi console Soul game and you've left out Nintendo? The Gamecube vertion of Soul Calibur 2 was amazing after all.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hopefully we will get some Star Wars themed levels with these characters.  Would be nice to see Dagobah rendered in Soul Calibur awesomeness.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2008)

All I want is Dooku. They fucked Raphael up heavily in III, so I want some god damn elegant fencing that's not done by a gay vampire.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> All I want is Dooku. They fucked Raphael up heavily in III, so I want some god damn elegant fencing that's not done by a gay vampire.



Yeah they really did screw up Raphael, I always use a custom character and make them have the Rapier. But I have good hopes for Soul calibur Iv, I think and hope they will balance the game really well and maybe make Rapheal an elegant angel or something


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 10, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> That would be me. And thats one of my reasons too the Wii is my only Next Gen console plus Greivous is freaking bad ass. I mean come on Namco, you're making a multi console Soul game and you've left out Nintendo? The Gamecube vertion of Soul Calibur 2 was amazing after all.



Wii has Soul Calibur Legends instead lol


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Wii has Soul Calibur Legends instead lol


From what I have heard the Wii version was not that bad, but yet it wasn't the greatest.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh no...Star Wars...I dont think I can stand this..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2008)

Gon said:


> Oh no...Star Wars


No one should ever say that


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> All I want is Dooku. They fucked Raphael up heavily in III, so I want some god damn elegant fencing that's not done by a gay vampire.



They did? Wow, I kick ass with Raphael in III. I never played the II one though so I cant judge that.

Edit: Darth Vader and Yoda? Damn should of put General Grievous.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2008)

Slumbering Aces said:


> They did? Wow, I kick ass with Raphael in III. I never played the II one though so I cant judge that.


Yes, yes they did. SC II Raph P2 > That SC III... thing.


Slumbering Aces said:


> Edit: Darth Vader and Yoda? Damn should of put General Grievous.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

They should have put in random robot droids as extra build your own characters!!!!!!!


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Wii has Soul Calibur Legends instead lol



Entertaining for a few days but not really worth playing again and no versus mode.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy shit this is awesome xD 

Darth vs Mitsurugi = GAR

Looks like i'll be kicking ass with vader


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Holy shit this is awesome xD
> 
> Darth vs Mitsurugi = GAR
> 
> Looks like i'll be kicking ass with vader



What a coincidence. 

I'll be kicking ass with Mitsurugi as usual. 

Yanno, if I ever actually get a system this game is on.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 11, 2008)

I think its an awesome twist that they added Star Wars people, Darth Vader and Yoda, its an awesome extra set of characters. I dont think that Soul Calibur could made too many new original characters, they pretty much have all the weapons in the game that is original. 

The only one I would like to see is a giant fan


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 11, 2008)

lol star caliber


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 11, 2008)

...... hahahah


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2008)

Having Yoda and Darth Vader in SCIV was certaintly unexpected...but I'm not mad about it.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 11, 2008)

ohh an Ayane fan 

Maybe Darth is like Nightmares cousin


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2008)

Le Pyro said:


> ohh an Ayane fan
> 
> Maybe Darth is like Nightmares cousin



Yes I am. I really do wonder how DV and Yoda will fight.. spamming force push until you get a ring out would be so broken lol


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope they fix Tira up and give her more moves from the trailers, she is the one that is always getting beaten up. I want Tira to be a balanced character, in SC3 she was undermoved.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 24, 2008)

HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER:



"In the latest issue of Famitsu, a new character for Soulcalibur IV has been unveiled. Her name is Scheherazade, and she joins the cast of fighters using a rapier for a weapon. A Raphael clone perhaps?

One odd noticeable trait of Scheherazade is that she has pointy ears, almost looking elf-like. Her character portrait is also drawn in a different style from the other mainstay characters. We're not sure what that could mean, but we won't read too far into it. The name Scheherazade sounds familiar, especially to this blogger. One Thousand and One Nights anyone?"

info taken from: 

EDIT: Posting the image doesn't seem to work, so i'll just post a link :3.

Enjoy >3


----------



## Akira (Mar 25, 2008)

Gahhhh, when are we going to get Dante and Nero?!?!


----------



## Enishi (Mar 25, 2008)

> Gahhhh, when are we going to get Dante and Nero?!?!



We need Vergil first, then, we can talk about them xDDD.

Nah, what you say isn't that crazy, you know? XD. Actually, if you remember, you could do an exact copy of KOS-MOS with the CaS mode of SCIII (You "just" needed to buy the "X-type" parts). Maybe, as an extra, they can put the parts to make some DMC characters (And you could give Katana style to Vergil, and to Dante... mmmmmm... i don't know... maybe two-handed sword? XD). That would be cool, uh? XD


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 25, 2008)

I was surpised to see Darth Vader and Yoda appearing up in XBox 360 game by demo.

Darth Vader looks quite shiny and evil bastard, screaming "I AM YOUR FATHER, MITSURUGI!" as he's prepared to fight him in XBox demo video.

If online mode is really good, then I would get this game.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 25, 2008)

Maaan, Kilik looks so cool


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 26, 2008)

dunno if this is fake or not but, considering that Yoda and Vader are in....

*Spoiler*: __ 





Angel Mois?!?!


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

> I meant to say trailer, not a playable demo, But yeah, I think both Darth Vader and little green midget Yoda will be in XBox 360 game.



Cool, then, maybe, the two of them will be avariable for the ps3 too??? .



> Maybe its who is available from the start. This new update has made me even more uncirtain of which of the two consoles I should buy (I have to get at least one because I want this game and Portal), before Darth Vader was really making the PS3 sound like the best option but if hes in the 360 vertion too then is it really worth that much money?



If it's money what troubles you, go for the 360, it's a lot cheapter I think . I got the ps3 mainly for the exclusives (hey, they a few, but I like them that much ^.^, on the other hand, I don't like the 360 Exclusives at all (Except for Blue Dragon >.<)) and for the game pad... I H A T E the XBOX game pad, specially for things like DMC or fighting games. Also, even if it's crappier (And no one's denying it) PSN is at least totally free, I don't mind how cool XBOXLIVE is, I don't want to pay my net connection, thanks :3!.

.... Really, is just a matter of prefference, just buy what you like and to hell with everybody that tells you otherwise xD.



> dunno if this is fake or not but, considering that Yoda and Vader are in....



THE-FUCKING-HELL-I'M-SEEING??????

Angel Mois from keroro gunsou O_O !!!!!. I HOPE IT'S TRUE XDDD, but only if they put Tamama too


----------



## Segan (Mar 26, 2008)

It would be incredibly annoying if 360 gets both Yoda and Vader, while PS3 only gets Vader.

It's just not fair. Though, I doubt the developers are going back from their original announcement that both systems get their exclusive character. Otherwise they didn't have to bother with doing what they did PR-wise.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> It would be incredibly annoying if 360 gets both Yoda and Vader, while PS3 only gets Vader.
> 
> It's just not fair. Though, I doubt the developers are going back from their original announcement that both systems get their exclusive character. Otherwise they didn't have to bother with doing what they did PR-wise.



it's all part of Microsoft's massive "fuck you" for losing the war to Blu-Ray.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2008)

Hah @ SCIV jumping on the SSBB bandwagon with totally different flavored third party characters mixing the fray. At least with SC2 the extra characters matched the flavor of the platform they were released with. Adding Star Wars characters then some animu girl is really like fishing on two different ends of the pond.

So, I assume this animu girl with HUGE tits [Nice spikes on them by the way] is possibly a third party character in both versions? Sorta like how SC2 had an exclusive third party character on each platform, and then another third party character in all of the versions too. That third-party character in all of the versions of SC2 was Necrid, by the way. Made by the guy who also made Spawn.

At least that's how I think it is, as McFarlane owns the rights to Necrid methinks.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, I assume this animu girl with HUGE tits [Nice spikes on them by the way] is possibly a third party character in both versions?



if it's even real, which hasn't been confirmed yet, then I suppose so.

Still....out of all anime characters, it's wierd that they'd choose Angel Mois.  She can't really fight.  It's just that by banging that staff on the ground, she can create earthquakes (if she keeps hitting it on the ground long enough, the earth will break apart).


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

After searching a while, I found this:

- Info Taken from  -

"The recent issue of monthly manga Shonen Age has a first look at new spiky-bobbie Soul Calibur IV character Angol Fia. She's was designed by famed mangaka Mine Yoshizaki, best known for creating Keroro Gunso (Sgt. Frog), and Fia is somehow connected to that universe's Angol Mois. Mois's mother was named "Tia," so hrm... Hit the jump for a pin-up style look at Angol Fia, pointy nipples and all."

It seems that it isn't Angol Mois, but is somewhat related??? (this Angol Fia from SC being this universe's Angol Mois or something along those lines?)... Whatever, what is confirmed is that it's a desing from Mine Yoshizaki, creator of Keroro Gunsou.

Better resolution image of Angol Fia:



Yeah, those boobbies are bid indeed... but didn't you people looked at Ivy's, Taki's or even Cassandra's boobbies???? they are even larger o,o!.

Bleh, whatever people say, I welcome this new character, I like the design ^.^. And I love Keroro gunsou too, so it's all cool 



> At least that's how I think it is, as McFarlane owns the rights to Necrid methinks.



Yup, the crappy and game-breaking character necrid was made by McFarlane iindeed >3


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> It seems that it isn't Angol Mois, but is somewhat related??? (this Angol Fia from SC being this universe's Angol Mois or something along those lines?)...



awww, so no Hellmageddon?


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

> awww, so no Hellmageddon?



If she's related to Angel Mois, I believe it will, at least, be his unblockable or something along those lines xD (well, maybe something like Hellmageddon to the 1/10000000 part will fit better, ne? XD).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> If she's related to Angel Mois, I believe it will, at least, be his unblockable or something along those lines xD (well, maybe something like Hellmageddon to the 1/10000000 part will fit better, ne? XD).



she could just lightly tap it on the ground.  That'll reduce it to the power of......a lvl 7 earthquake.

.....yeah, this seems kinda broken.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

> she could just lightly tap it on the ground. That'll reduce it to the power of......a lvl 7 earthquake.
> 
> .....yeah, this seems kinda broken.



Yup, it would be kinda broken, but what about the laughs, my friend? 

Also, there were some moves in SCIII that had an earthquake effect, remember? they can do something like that... it's something at least, ne? >3


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you guys seen this:


----------



## Enishi (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, very nice find Nyan N. .Amy is as cool as ever, just as planned 

Also, i'm liking more and more Angol Fia >.<. Can't wait to play as her


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2008)

Man, they really smexed up the girls this time. Sophitia is now ultra sexy as well. But they kinda ruined her beauty as a result. But I'm curious to know if there are any more characters to be added.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Moar boobies!! 
Cant wait for this game to come out!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Mar 26, 2008)

to be fair, Namco does own and make the Keroro Gunsou games, so this isn't TOO wierd.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 31, 2008)

NEW PICS:

Zasaslamel:



Zasaslamel vs Cervantes:



Ivy vs Cervantes:



Cervantes:



Amy vs Raphael:



Amy:



Those are just some of the most recent (03/27/2008).

If you wanna see more (Like more pics from that update, and other updates like the one with Kilik, Xianghua and Lizardman) here:

dollie porn.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 19, 2008)

New trailer out:




Now THAT is a good Taki face.  In fact, _all_ the faces in the trailer are pretty great, which is unusual for SC.  Please tell me they're adjusting the in-game faces to match these designs more closely.

Also, LOL at Darth Vader throwing his opponent out of the ring.  That's PERFECT


----------



## Athrum (Apr 19, 2008)

Woaa Amy is in the game ~~


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 23, 2008)

Scan whit Talim, Yoshimitsu and Rock (why is here no new car?):


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2008)

Why did they have to gay up Raphael in SC III? His P2 char in SC II was so damn awesome.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Why did they have to gay up Raphael in SC III? His P2 char in SC II was so damn awesome.


He?s more of a pedofile than gay but you are right. Anyway he looks cooler in SCIV!


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't know if this was already said but anyways:

EU release date: July 31.

:/... To much wait left -_-.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh well, summer goes fast anyway. Who else than me thinks that Rock is a bad guy for killing reare animals just so he can use ten as masks!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2008)

There's always GTA IV and Prizefighter to keep you busy.

And I won't lie, I fucking hated SC III. Raph was always my main, and that gayification was just...  no. Instead of a bad-ass fencer with goatee we get this purple Zorro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Athrum (Apr 23, 2008)

Why didnt you use his second outfit? Looked really nice. And he's kinda of a "vampire" now lol i guess that does make him a little gayish...


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm.. i've never been a huge fan of the soul caliber franchise. something about the fighting style that doesnt appeal to me. Though adding online game play will be a huge bonus.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 6, 2008)

I cant wait to play as Angol Fia! She looks awesome. Im so glad they added new charcaters, They really spice up the game. 

I hope they fixed up Tira though and gave her more moves, because in all the trailers she still is the one getting her ass handed to her. 

Amy looks awesome but I hope she isnt too similiar to Rapheal if she is using a Rapier. Or maybe she will be more like Rapheals moveset in SC2. That would be awesome!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 15, 2008)

New guest char: 






More boobies and much more ass! ^w^


----------



## TheoDerek (May 15, 2008)

Shura was designed by the author of Gantz.

She seems like the coolest of the bonus characters imo.

Dual wielding samurai babe ftw


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2008)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Shura was designed by the author of Gantz.
> 
> She seems like the coolest of the bonus characters imo.
> 
> Dual wielding samurai babe ftw



I think she's taki rival.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 15, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I think she's taki rival.



She's Ivy's rival. 

I'm looking forward to playing as her as well as Anglo Fear and Scheherazade.


----------



## TheoDerek (May 15, 2008)

The strange thing is, Shura is the only bonus character whose style actually fits the SC universe.

Scheherazade and Angol Fear look like anime characters(Angol Fear more than Sch.).  I think it would be cool if Shura was actually integrated into the SC universe.  Then she really could be Taki's rival.  

That is assuming the SC team doesn't plan on giving all the bonus characters a storyline.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 15, 2008)

I like all the new characters, hopefully Angol Fear will be amazing. And it would be so awesome if Amy had Raphaels moveset from SC2


----------



## Barry. (May 15, 2008)

Sorry for being a noob but who's Amy?


----------



## Enishi (May 15, 2008)

> Sorry for being a noob but who's Amy?



Raphael's adopted daughter

She was shown in the SCII intro and was playable in both versions of SCIII (She was the character for the rapier discipline in the ps2 version and a character in the arcade version with very very little stuff added)


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 19, 2008)

Well, well. Here is the full scan of Shura:


And not only that, we have another new guest character:


This is making me wonder how many guest characters they are going to have... and if there is going to be any new story chars. (I hope that Oda (god) or Kubo (great designs) gets an guest character! =3)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 20, 2008)

Wow that very new character looks amazing!

Has anybody noticed that they are all girls though?

I'm really happy that Namco is making such a nice huge roster.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 20, 2008)

We still have only one real new character (that is, an character that belongs to the story), the rest is guest designs so I would love to see Zoro (OP) and se how they would make his render and fight style. =3


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> She's Ivy's rival.
> 
> I'm looking forward to playing as her as well as Anglo Fear and Scheherazade.



What is it with Ivy and Pirates?


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Heh, a thong samurai.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 20, 2008)

Anyone notice a similarity between the soul gauge and fighters history's weak spot system?  This isn't a criticism, or even a claim that they're copying off or improving upon it, but that was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Nope.

I do notice that the designers are getting retarded, though.


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Nope.
> 
> I do notice that the designers are getting retarded, though.



The best looking characters are those without enormous, over-developed bodies.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Best one was SC2 Raph P2. And they raped him up the arse to the point that he liked it in SC3.


----------



## Athrum (May 20, 2008)

There's a pic made by Oku in the latest Gantz Chapter, gonna check for it, just a sec...

edit: here it is..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Definitely can't wait for this game, I gotta hurry the hell up and get a PS3.


----------



## ninjuichi (May 28, 2008)

Shows a new male (!) character and Kilik's finishing attack. Plus Tira looks yummy


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

Yeah Tira looks very .....mmm delicious with those pigtails xD


----------



## Barry. (May 28, 2008)

I am definitely getting this for the PS3 rather than the Xbox 360. And that new male character...the final boss perhaps?


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

yeah, seems like it. At first he has dark hair, but when he's sitting on the throne he has white hair :S strange


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (May 29, 2008)

Either way he still looks pretty cool. Can you break armor/clothing in the game now?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2008)

Yeah new video Shows you can armor break actualy armor on the characters. You can armor break three things on each character, High-mid-low. So for Hilde you can armor break her Helm(high), her chest plate(mid), and her boots(low).

New video has been released that shows her helm being broken off. As well as showcasing a new character.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2008)

The new character is the apprentice from Force Unleashed. He will be available on both consoles.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 6, 2008)

They appear to be bringing in a lot of manga characters...

If Oda designs one, I will cream my pants.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 6, 2008)

It'll be epic, that's for sure.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 6, 2008)

The existance of Starkiller is making me lean towards getting a 360 now. I agree with everyone else, an Oda character would be amazing.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 6, 2008)

If Oda created a character for SC4 the world would implode out of Awesomeness.
A Zoro lookalike? 
Santoryuu....hell....yes..


----------



## Segan (Jun 7, 2008)

Erm, why did you bring up Oda in the first place? It's not like he's involved, now is he?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 7, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> If Oda created a character for SC4 the world would implode out of Awesomeness.
> A Zoro lookalike?
> Santoryuu....hell....yes..


Ya know what the best thing is. It would not even have to be a look alike, it could be the real Zoro. They would only have to explain it with: He got lost. 

Santoryu hell yeah!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2008)

mmm Oda style doesnt fit very well with the SC art, maybe Inoue or Miura would be  better choices.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 7, 2008)

X-T said:


> mmm Oda style doesnt fit very well with the SC art, maybe Inoue or Miura would be  better choices.



If they manage to squeeze in people like Link, Heihachi, *SPAWN*, Darth Vader, and a few other Anime like characters then I'm sure Zoro can fit.

But a friend of mine said something awesome last night: Sanji!

Remember that discipline in  SC3 where you would have a kicking class with weapons on their feet? How awesome would it be if Sanji was made into a full fledged character with that style?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Erm, why did you bring up Oda in the first place? It's not like he's involved, now is he?



Because other mangaka have designed characters for SC4.


----------



## Segan (Jun 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Because other mangaka have designed characters for SC4.



Who...? :S


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2008)

Nyan N. said:


> And not only that, we have another new guest character:
> 
> 
> This is making me wonder how many guest characters they are going to have... and if there is going to be any new story chars. (I hope that Oda (god) or Kubo (great designs) gets an guest character! =3)


wo is that a FF character?


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2008)

Starkiller and Yoda is everything I need now
Who bets Namco is developing the next Star Wars fighting game?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2008)

Namco should put Haseo from .Hack G.U that would be awesome


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Who...? :S



Bonus Characters

    * Angol Fear (designed by guest artist Mine Yoshizaki)
    * Ashlotte (designed by guest artist Oh! great)
    * Scheherazade (designed by guest artist Yutaka Izubuchi)
    * Shura (designed by guest artist Hiroya Oku)

Mine Yoshizaki made Keroro Gunso. 
Oh! Great made Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge. 
Izubuchi designed mechs such as the RaXephon and several MSes in Char's counterattack (Gundam).
Oku made Gantz.

That's 4 mangaka each designing a character and all four worked on some high profile shit. 

If Zoro is added, I will cream my pants. Zoro vs Vader is just epic. 


Side note: PS3 cover has TOO MUCH WIN compared to 360. I like. 




Linkdarkside said:


> Namco should put Haseo from .Hack G.U that would be awesome


That'll be a good fight... DATA DRAIN. Lol, 1 hp.

Or, oh shit Haseo is losing.... SKEITH!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2008)

Am I the only one who does not like Oku's character? She is just bleh...


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Am I the only one who does not like Oku's character? She is just bleh...


Who cares. All that matters is that she better kicks ass.



Zetta said:


> Bonus Characters
> 
> * Angol Fear (designed by guest artist Mine Yoshizaki)
> * Ashlotte (designed by guest artist Oh! great)
> ...


I will be getting PS3 version anyway, since I've never ever considered a 360 

Well, actually, I did, but in the end I chose PS3 anyway.


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll be getting the 360 version


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 8, 2008)

My brother and I decided we'd get a 360 since I can actually afford that when Soul Calibur 4 comes out. This means I have to get used to new controls again though.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like Oku's character (btw Shura means Carnage in Japanese) but Oh Great character seems strange...


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> My brother and I decided we'd get a 360 since I can actually afford that when Soul Calibur 4 comes out. This means I have to get used to new controls again though.


This sounds like you can't affort a PS3...? o_0


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> This sounds like you can't affort a PS3...? o_0



Xbox 360 entry price is way cheaper than a PS3
And it actually pays of due the large library of games, and since the HDD isn't required for much (No mandatory installs) it actually serves the purpose for him to play SCIV


----------



## Akuma (Jun 8, 2008)

Xbox 360 version has Yoda thats shit, DARTH VADER FTW


----------



## Akira (Jun 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Xbox 360 version has Yoda thats shit, DARTH VADER FTW



Listen to this man.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 8, 2008)

Who else is going to get the Special Edition Version?


----------



## Akira (Jun 8, 2008)

^There is a Special edition? What are the extra features etc?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 8, 2008)

The latest episode of the 1UP Show has an awsm Soul Calibur IV section in it.



They have a preview build of the game and plenty of videos/impressions to share.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 9, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Its called console exclusive for a reason.


Which is why I said *if*. Chance is they won't do that, if I ever do get a PS3 I'll make sure I get SC4 for it but until then its the 360 vertion for me. Anyway I also have plans on getting Brawl and Japanese DVDs soon and if I saved up for a PS3 I wouldn't beable to get them, and I've been waiting too long to get Brawl.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> The latest episode of the 1UP Show has an awsm Soul Calibur IV section in it.
> 
> in this case a judge got pissed that a cellphone rang in his court, nobody confessed and he jailed everybody.  This is tyranny, it's unacceptable and he lost his job.
> 
> They have a preview build of the game and plenty of videos/impressions to share.



They had Vader and they didnt show us him


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

New page in Tenjou Tenge shows us...Voldo and Ashlotte! XD


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 10, 2008)

do you know if there will be the option to create new character like in SC3?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

-OZN- said:


> do you know if there will be the option to create new character like in SC3?



Yup, there will be. And the gear will have an important effect. For instance, an armored character will take less damage but move slower ect.


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 10, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup, there will be. And the gear will have an important effect. For instance, an armored character will take less damage but move slower ect.



good,so I can finaly make a fast character with giant sword 
(something like Claire from Claymore)


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2008)

You mean Clare.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

-OZN- said:


> good,so I can finaly make a fast character with giant sword
> (something like Claire from Claymore)



That wouldn't be very effective I think... since by nature big sword characters need damage soak because of their moveset...

But god knows


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2008)

Then you make a fast character with a big sword AND big ass HP


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

Segan said:


> Then you make a fast character with a big sword AND big ass HP



I just hope they fix SC3 Raphael and Nightmare Siegfried. They destroyed their movesets, especially Raphael.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 10, 2008)

I love the pages from the mangakas, first it was Oku's Shura with Ivy and now Ogure's char and voldo, they look really cool.


----------



## Akira (Jun 10, 2008)

Something amusing I found:


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

I like!


----------



## Akuma (Jun 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Something amusing I found:



They are getting rediculous on this kind of stuff, I mean it doesnt add to gameplay at all, whats the point?


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> They are getting rediculous on this kind of stuff, I mean it doesnt add to gameplay at all, whats the point?



is it a real question???????More tits more funXD


----------



## Akuma (Jun 10, 2008)

-OZN- said:


> is it a real question???????More tits more funXD



Nah, but it would be harder to move around.


----------



## Segan (Jun 10, 2008)

Realistically speaking, that would be true.

But ya know, tits don't care anyway.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 10, 2008)

To tell you the truth if you look hard at Ivy's boobs they look disgusting. I dunno I think they should have just stuck with the character desighns of Soul Calibur 2.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Something amusing I found:



???????? = Babybags.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll get this game when they port it or design it for the wii.

Soul calibur + wii mote = no brainer

What is namco thinking?


----------



## Akira (Jun 10, 2008)

They already did, it's called Soul Calibur Legends, and it sucked.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 10, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> I'll get this game when they port it or design it for the wii.
> 
> Soul calibur + wii mote = no brainer
> 
> What is namco thinking?


Or you could save up for another console like I am. Nothing wrong with owning two next gen consoles.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't see the fun in playing a game with Soul Calibur using that pixie stick and having to jiggle it a lot to pull some combos...


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 11, 2008)

X-T said:


> I don't see the fun in playing a game with Soul Calibur using that pixie stick and having to jiggle it a lot to pull some combos...


I love the Wii but I have to agree. Using the Wiimote hurts my arm.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 13, 2008)

Cant wait for this game and ivy booobs are amazing.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 13, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Or you could save up for another console like I am. Nothing wrong with owning two next gen consoles.



Wait... the Wii is a next gen console now? 

Fancy motion sensing a nextgen does not make.


----------



## -OZN- (Jun 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Wait... the Wii is a next gen console now?
> 
> Fancy motion sensing a nextgen does not make.



Right!
Wii is a Game cube with new controller, nothing more


----------



## Felix (Jun 15, 2008)

Actually. Soul Calibur 3 Ivy boobs are horrendous
Soul Calibur 4 are an actual improvement if you notice


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> So the Wii = a PSP with motion sensing...


*sigh* Why am I even bothering? The Wii is listed as the same generation as the 360 and the PS3 (seventh I believe), thats why I said next gen. I didn't know we stopped saying next gen about these consoles.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 16, 2008)

Free Soul Calibur T-shirts! 

this

when you buy the limited edition set of course


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 17, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Free Soul Calibur T-shirts!
> 
> this
> 
> when you buy the limited edition set of course


Those do look cool, but I'm cirtain they'd be one size and when thats the case its never the right size.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, the t-shirts are win.

*Pre-Ordered it*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump for great justice.

Supposedly now, Kratos is supposed to be a PS3 Exclusive.

So many guest characters is this goingt o turn into damn SSBB now? lol

I hope 360 gets someone as badass as Kratos.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

SAY WA?! Kratos?? Where did you see that??


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never played a soul cailubur before, is it okay i get this game?


----------



## Akira (Jun 25, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I've never played a soul cailubur before, is it okay i get this game?



You'll be fine. The SC games do contain a story which to understand you would probably need to play the other games, but it really isn't too important and the game can be enjoyed just as much without investing in the story which is pretty average to begin with.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Bump for great justice.
> 
> Supposedly now, Kratos is supposed to be a PS3 Exclusive.
> 
> ...



they might get ryu hayabusa


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> You'll be fine. The SC games do contain a story which to understand you would probably need to play the other games, but it really isn't too important and the game can be enjoyed just as much without investing in the story which is pretty average to begin with.



Thanl god, I didn't want to be crticized as a bandwagoner. As for the story, I can just look it up on wikipedia. I have played a few rounds of the first two games at arcades. I have heard the third one isn't considered as god as the first two. 

What I find cool is that darth vader will be an exclusive on the ps3 version. with yoda being an exclusive on the 360.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Bump for great justice.
> 
> Supposedly now, Kratos is supposed to be a PS3 Exclusive.
> 
> ...



Well there is no actual proof, it?s just rumors from a magazine. Though the mag had a "expect confirmation soon!" in it...

But who the hell could come to the Xbox, action platformers and rpg's are the Xbox biggest weakness. Well, Kaim Argonar (Lost Odessy) could me quite nice but other than him I dunno.

Or we could do a Wii60 -> Link, Marth or Ike!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, the PS3 forums at Gamefaqs are talking about Kratos being in it. You'll find some links to articles about it from there.

But for 360, I don't think we'll get Ryu. DoA has him already. Maybe Master Chief, but I'm not too fond of him anymore... A Lost Odyssey character wouldn't be too bad. Or a character from the Tales series.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, the PS3 forums at Gamefaqs are talking about Kratos being in it. You'll find some links to articles about it from there.
> 
> But for 360, I don't think we'll get Ryu. DoA has him already. Maybe Master Chief, but I'm not too fond of him anymore... A Lost Odyssey character wouldn't be too bad. Or a character from the Tales series.



Master Cheif,  do NOT want. And I don?t want a Gears of War char either. I mean, they come from our (fictional-)future, and use GUNS. MC would suck so bad as a character addition...

Tales or Lost Odyssey are the only games I can think of now...


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, i can totally see Caim in the SC series.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2008)

How about Guts in SCIV? His sword would fit nicely there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 25, 2008)

I can see master chief being in it with the laser sword


----------



## Akira (Jun 25, 2008)

I can see Master Chief using gauntlets, like Heihachi did in SC2.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 25, 2008)

I can´t see MC at all in Soul Calibur, it´s just no. 

First thing: why would he have a sword from the future with him and not a gun?
Secondly: He is not awsome... Vader is awsome, Yoda is, Heihachi is, Link is, Spaw kinda (I don´t know much abute him), even Starkiller have a small level of awsomeness by being Vaders apprentice. But MC is lame...
Third: He is an Ailien and Zombie killing, going with what ever means possible kind of guy, not the dueling type.

I like Halo games, I kinda like MC, but I don´t like MC in SoulCalibur.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2008)

I really hope Master Chief doesn't make it into SCIV, but if he somehow did then...oh well.


----------



## Akira (Jun 25, 2008)

I've wanted Dante and Vergil in SC4 ever since I first heard about it. I know Vergil in SC4 will never happen, but I wish the PS3 version had Dante and the 360 version had Nero or each had both.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Some wacky information that came out today in regards to the space needed for both the 360/PS3 versions of the game.



Hard drive required so Core/Arcade users are outta luck on this one.

And then this was found over at gaf from a yesasia SC4 PS3 page.



> [HorribleRaws]_D.Gray-man_-_90_(480x270).wmv.torrent
> 
> Save data = 2048MB+
> Game data =  6700MB+



Fuck!  Even though I have a 320GB HDD in my Triple, that doesn't help 20GB owners at all.  That's a lot of data to install.  If that's the case, I don't want to use my physical disk to play the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2008)

That is alot, but this move also shows that the possiblity of the arcade going out the window, 20 gig replacing that and the 60 gig replacing the 20 gig as the prem?

I will welcome this, but since its "mandatory" that kinda suck =/ Looks like I will be getting a bigger HD in the future.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2008)

wtf man, I own a 20 gb. I probably wont even et to play it now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, the sheer amount of massive tits requires more HD space.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, the sheer amount of massive tits requires more HD space.



Qft 

But really, that's A LOT of space, I'll prolly get it on the PS3 just for the fact that I have a bigger hdd on it than my 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2008)

Honestly that has to be a typo somewhere. You do know that 6.7 gig is the ENTIRE amount of what a 360 disc can hold? Plus 2 gig save?  That has to be bull typo as well.

I was not going to get the game regardless but still if I wanted to "rent" it, this would be nuts if true.  I think the Ps3 version will have a way higher install because since the blu ray is slow to read from disc. There is no way Microsoft would allow that much install for a game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think it's going to be all that big on the 360 anyway.  (7.4 gigs is actually the max, but still) At the least, it needs to cache from the hard drive, which doesn't require much.

As for the PS3 version, it'd have to be at the most 5 gigs max considering that's the limit Sony put out.  The save file can be another story since the create a character seems pretty hefty, not including DLC.


----------



## Akira (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the 2GB save has to be a typo. How would that be possible?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't think it's going to be all that big on the 360 anyway.  (7.4 gigs is actually the max, but still) At the least, it needs to cache from the hard drive, which doesn't require much.



Thats true and its 6.7 gig for game data to be on the disc. According to Neogaf and GTA4 interviews and that Microsoft press conference a while back.  Unless I'm mistaken somewhere.



> As for the PS3 version, it'd have to be at the most 5 gigs max considering that's the limit Sony put out.  The save file can be another story since the create a character seems pretty hefty, not including DLC.



how much data does MGS4 have? I thought it was 4.7 gig initial and the act installs where bigger than 300 meg total?


----------



## Akira (Jul 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thats true and its 6.7 gig for game data to be on the disc. According to Neogaf and GTA4 interviews and that Microsoft press conference a while back.  Unless I'm mistaken somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> *how much data does MGS4 have? I thought it was 4.7 gig initial and the act installs where bigger than 300 meg total*?



It's 300 per act (I think), and each Act install deletes the old one, so there is never more than one act install on the hdd at any time which would comply with the 5gb limit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2008)

Sales will fall if that is true. =O


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think the 2GB save has to be a typo. How would that be possible?



1 GB for each of Ivy's tits?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a pretty big install, good thing I don't have the 20 gig 

Oh wait! 

Guess I won't be playing SCIV 

Isn't this the first game to require a harddrive?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope.  Football Manager required the HD.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 1, 2008)

Does that even count as a game, DS 

I'm thinking that Namco is confused, or we are confused. First we get Yoda instead of Vader, and then most of us won't be able to play?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 1, 2008)

Well the logic probably was, PS3 is all glossy and black like Vader's helmet, so we get Vader xD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, the sheer amount of massive tits requires more HD space.



More than enough reason for me to sacrifice that amount of space.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm pretty sure that's a typo


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Does that even count as a game, DS



I'm sure the Yuropeans think so.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess you have a point, one of my friends plays "games" on newgrounds  If those count then so does Football Manager.

Does the 360 version also have the apprentice that I've been hearing about? I really want Masters of Teras Kasi 2


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 1, 2008)

Link removed



> "The actual amount of space for the Soulcalibur IV install and save data file are inline with other games requiring this feature."



I guess that sort of kills that rumor.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well the logic probably was, PS3 is all glossy and black like Vader's helmet, so we get Vader xD




no the logic was based on colors

Xbox = Green

PS3 = Black


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

This game seriosuly needs to hurry up and come out already.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope the Custom system is really good, like Wrestling game good(doubt it).


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Someone at neogaf confirm the install size for the PS3 to be 2.6 GB. So yeah this whole situation was overblown.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the release date marked down. Time to X-out today's date.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Someone at neogaf confirm the install size for the PS3 to be 2.6 GB. So yeah this whole situation was overblown.


They forgot to add the part that it's just for the boobs though.  Tit caching.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Tit caching.



The best type of caching ever.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

^You didn't know he was a new character?

He was announced sometime back. Can't remember when.


----------



## Gold_guardian (Jul 3, 2008)

So which character are you guys looking foward to playing most guys?

I can't wait to use Talim to school my friend.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 3, 2008)

Kilik was always my favorite so im drooling to play him, also that Shura girl from Oku Hiroya


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

Kilik Seems like to be the Strongest player in the series, it seems like his learning curve is always set low and his combos are killer :/.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 4, 2008)

Aside from my usual characters (Siegfried, Seong Mi-na, Ivy, Kilik, Cassandra/Sophitia, and Xianghua) I'm really looking forward to playing as Tira, Hilde, Shura, Ashlotte, and Angol Fear. Ah yes, I'll be getting the PS3 version so I'll trying out Darth Vader of course.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone else play Yun-seong, I like Kilik too. I actually like making my own character, but Yun-seong is my favorite actual character.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 4, 2008)

This game comes out one day before my 3 week vacation to Greece, great timing xD

Atleast I'll have something to look forward to when I'm going home.


----------



## lo0p (Jul 4, 2008)

First hour or two will be seeing how she plays and learning new moves if possible.  The next few hours I'll be playing online just for the hell of it.  After I get all that out of my system then I'll enjoy the rest of the game, try out some other characters like X and Cass, try out the CaS, etc.  But yea, it's pretty much going to be about Ivy and multiplayer.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 4, 2008)

Kilik has been my main for the longest.

I usually stick with Kilik, and Mitsurugi.

Two really safe bets.

Can't wait for 4 to come out. I remember 1 and 2 so vividly. 3 however, felt so god damned rushed.

One thing that has always really stuck out in the series, even going back to Soul Edge/Blade has been the music IMO. The orchestrated music is too damn boss. And if it isn't orchestrated nusic, it sure as shit sounds good enough to be from an orchestra.

I'm just happy that Namco has seemingly, taking its time with this game.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Anyone else play Yun-seong, I like Kilik too. I actually like making my own character, but Yun-seong is my favorite actual character.



I have a few times but I much prefer Hwang over him. Unfortunately it doesn't seem like Hwang is returning in IV, unless of course he's a secret character but that remains to be seen at the moment. =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I have a few times but I much prefer Hwang over him. Unfortunately it doesn't seem like Hwang is returning in IV, unless of course he's a secret character but that remains to be seen at the moment. =/



Just make him.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 4, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Just make him.



I suppose that's an option. 

They'd better have Blue Thunder available for use.


----------



## Akira (Jul 4, 2008)

Who is everybody going to make assuming the create a fighter feature is actually decent?

I'll try Dante, Vergil, Ryu Hayabusa, Gray Fox and Zack Fair for now at least.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm probably going to have to wait until September to play this. On the bright side I'll beable to buy the game and console I want at the same time unlike when I got my Wii I had to wait months before Brawl arrived.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2008)

Im going to create ash.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll eat a sock or something if what I'm about to say is old news.  According to the people at 1UP who have gotten a feature complete build of the game, the four "bonus" characters are all shitty clones.  That should be Shura, Angol Fear, Ashlotte, and Scheherazade all of whom were designed by some anime/manga artists in Japan.

I suppose it is nice that they are in the game, but pretty lame to find out they're ultimately just clones.  Still, we have two new Soul Calibur characters and three guest characters from Star Wars which as least all play differently.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn that sucks.

Though, I didn't really like the designs for any of them anyway.

Doll girl with gears in her chest and funny looking legs, Samurai thong chick with random skull on her shoulder.

They all suck ass IMO. Since they are bonus characters I'll be happy that more than likely they aren't returning.

Angol Fear looks kind of intimidating since supposedly he's supposed to be the last boss. I like his design I guess.

I haven't even seen Scheherazade yet. Though I guess he/she will just be another Charade like character.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Who is everybody going to make assuming the create a fighter feature is actually decent?
> 
> I'll try Dante, Vergil, Ryu Hayabusa, Gray Fox and Zack Fair for now at least.



I'm gonna make Cloud and Sephiroth cuz they're the bestest!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really, I'm gonna put that tit caching to use and make characters like Anne Hathaway and Pam Anderson.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2008)

^I think I might make some hoes too.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 5, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I haven't even seen Scheherazade yet. Though I guess he/she will just be another Charade like character.



Scheherazade is an elf-looking chick, here's a pic..


That's a kick in the nuts, i  was expecting new playstyles for all these characters. Especially since 2 of my 3 favorite mangakas made chars for the game, Oku and OG, only Takehiko Inoue left.
Still we have 2 new chars, 3 if we count Amy, and we haven't seen all the roster yet, there is still that rumor around for a franchise exclusive character, if Kratos is on the PS3 i wonder....


----------



## Biolink (Jul 5, 2008)

Well goddamn...

What was the purpose of these Extra characters anyways? To show what could be be done in the Create A Fighter mode?

Two of the designs are meh to me, the other two are just flat out garbage. Scheherazade gets points for looking like an Elf, which is always a plus in my book, but man...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 5, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Just make him.



come on.  He's a vet.  He should be in there with his own premade story.  I hate fighting the guy myself, but I respect his character and would've loved to see him in it.  Quite frankly, his replacement is fucking annoying just like Lion in VF.

EDIT: oh and I'm going for Joe Musashi, and if I make a Tenchu character, it'll be Ayame.

I'm not even going to bother trying to make Crono,  Cham Cham, Yoruichi or Laharl.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going to make Tokiha Mai and I hope you can use these fighters you make online because then you will all lose to her :0


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2008)

I would like to make a Guts one >.>


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 5, 2008)

I wanna make Kamina and Viral!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 5, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> come on.  He's a vet.  He should be in there with his own premade story.  I hate fighting the guy myself, but I respect his character and would've loved to see him in it.  Quite frankly, his replacement is fucking annoying just like Lion in VF.



Oh you're preaching to the choir.  It irked me he was relegated to "Assassin" status in SC2, I think.  Hwang is so much better than Yunsung.  Boo on him.

Anyway, just played a little bit of SC4 over at Anime Expo today and I can say that I'm really looking forward to it.  I'll just go over a couple things I noticed with my somewhat limited playtime with the only playable characters which were Mitsurugi, Siegfried, and Hilde (played the Triple version, btw).

1) The game is pretty.  Very colorful, especially the stages... except for the Imperial Cruiser one.  Felt rather bland and unimpressive for obvious reasons.  I don't know why people are harping on the stage designs because they look great in motion.

2) Felt slower than SC3, but I didn't mind.

3) Sieggy and Mitsurgi feel the same from the last time and their movesets seem to be untouched for the most part.  

4) Hilde rules.  She's kinda slow but faster than Siegfried, but she feels to be a poking master.  Mad range.

5) Mitsurugi's secondary costume makes him look like Tidus from FFX, haircut and all.

Can't wait for release date!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn, seems everyone I know is going to Anime Expo. My summer vacation is shit. ;_;


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 5, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Scheherazade is an elf-looking chick, here's a pic..
> 
> 
> That's a kick in the nuts, i  was expecting new playstyles for all these characters. Especially since 2 of my 3 favorite mangakas made chars for the game, Oku and OG, only Takehiko Inoue left.
> Still we have 2 new chars, 3 if we count Amy, and we haven't seen all the roster yet, there is still that rumor around for a franchise exclusive character, if Kratos is on the PS3 i wonder....


I believe the current count is 5 new characters.  Algol, Hilde, "Starkiller", Vader (PS3), and Yoda (360) all of which, as far as I know, are not clones.  I do believe 1UP said Algol was the boss character and thus overpowered and not suited for serious play.

Also from 1UP, there is no Kratos in their supposedly content complete build, so unless they left him out for some reason, Kratos isn't coming after all.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 6, 2008)

Soulc Calibur 4 Omake Translation

Kinda funny when Cassandra hits on Sieg with a new outfit xD


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I'll eat a sock or something if what I'm about to say is old news.  According to the people at 1UP who have gotten a feature complete build of the game, the four "bonus" characters are all shitty clones.  That should be Shura, Angol Fear, Ashlotte, and Scheherazade all of whom were designed by some anime/manga artists in Japan.
> 
> I suppose it is nice that they are in the game, but pretty lame to find out they're ultimately just clones.  Still, we have two new Soul Calibur characters and three guest characters from Star Wars which as least all play differently.


Clones aren't always bad, in fact its never ruined games for me.


----------



## Gold_guardian (Jul 6, 2008)

If any of you are intrested in a chance at winning a free copy off Soul calibur 4 then sign up for the offical SC4 community at *What's Within your soul*

Seriously all you have to do is answer a 5 second quiz for a chance to win a ps3 copy or make up your own critical finisher with stick figures in the second round for a chance to win the 360 version. 

Or both to double your chances :lol 

I'm nearly broke myself so I won't complain if I win a copy either way even if it's not for the system I own since I could always take the ps3 version in to a store and swamp it for a 360 version.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jul 7, 2008)

I played Soul Calibur 4 Demo at Anime Expo, and I played as Hilde, she was really cool, and is kinda of  a mix of Zasalamel and Sophitia. She was cool, though I was trying to figure out all her moves, i beat 3 people, but some vet came in and owned me Y_Y


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2008)

That's because you were hogging the console


----------



## destinator (Jul 7, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://ruliweb6.empas.com:8080/ruliboard/gup/img_link7/52/51048_1.jpg[/DLMURL]

New Char I think?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2008)

destinator said:


> [DLMURL]http://ruliweb6.empas.com:8080/ruliboard/gup/img_link7/52/51048_1.jpg[/DLMURL]
> 
> New Char I think?



Supposedly another clone like all the other manga-artist based guest characters.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 7, 2008)

destinator said:


> [DLMURL]http://ruliweb6.empas.com:8080/ruliboard/gup/img_link7/52/51048_1.jpg[/DLMURL]
> 
> New Char I think?



HOLY SHIT!! 

That character design is from Hirokazu Hisayuki who has been the designer Mai HiME, Otome, and all the other spin-offs!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2008)

She looks pretty cool. Stands out, but nice.

But as guest characters so far, that one girl design by OG is my favorite.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugggghhh.

Please keep this Manga artist guest stuff out of here.

Give me more official characters plz.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 8, 2008)

destinator said:


> [DLMURL]http://ruliweb6.empas.com:8080/ruliboard/gup/img_link7/52/51048_1.jpg[/DLMURL]
> 
> New Char I think?



She reminds me of Mikoto somehow.
Oh and clones arent always bad, as long as they're still different enough to warrant their character slot.

Like Rock/Astaroth.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm really liking these guest designs. I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 8, 2008)

destinator said:


> [DLMURL]http://ruliweb6.empas.com:8080/ruliboard/gup/img_link7/52/51048_1.jpg[/DLMURL]
> 
> New Char I think?



Pobably a clone of Seigfried/Nightmare. Check her stances in the gameplay pics.


----------



## Gold_guardian (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Athrum (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually the official website is this one

Tales of Symphonia OVA


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 8, 2008)

Played this at AX. Only 3 characters though. Didn't really play it enough to evaluate it, but it looks really great.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 9, 2008)

why the fuck does the 360 get stuck with fuckin yoda


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Because he's green.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2008)

And PS3 = Dark Side 

Sieg's been my one of my mains for SCIII so it's good to hear there haven't too many changes to him


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 9, 2008)

killinspree42099 said:


> why the fuck does the 360 get stuck with fuckin yoda



Because he's awesome.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Are Nightmare and Siegfried two different characters? If so are there any differences between their movesets?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they are too different characters. There are many differences in their movesets and also many similarities.

Where as Siegfried shines by seeminglessly changing between his stances, Nightmare is better for just brute attacks.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm thinking a sort of Ryu/Ken thing going on?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm thinking a sort of Ryu/Ken thing going on?


I'd say more Ryu/Akuma to be honest.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Because he's green.



whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2008)

killinspree42099 said:


> whats that got to do with anything?


Because the 360's main colour is green. Its really quite obvious. Besides Yoda looks fun to play as and you'll still get Starkiller.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jul 11, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Played this at AX. Only 3 characters though. Didn't really play it enough to evaluate it, but it looks really great.



I played it at AX too. I was trying out Hilde, because she was brand new, and i beat 3 people with her. I didnt have enough time to figure her out yet and some guy who obviously is a pro with Siegfreid owned me.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay so Xboxers don't need a hard drive?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuck!  I want it now too!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

OO???

Why the hell do they have it already? It's still 2 weeks till release date lol


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

So I guess Kratos isn't in the PS3 version huh?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> So I guess Kratos isn't in the PS3 version huh?


Not a chance.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 19, 2008)

The intro movie is up on youtube.

All I can say is that it really sucks balls. The intro's for 2 & 3, had great background music, great CGI, and Were awsome sequences.

The intro for the game has boring music, uses in-game graphics, and the fight sequences could've been choreographed MUCH better. The only redeeming quality was Siegfried and Nightmare, at the end.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually liked the intro. Here's a pic of the select character screen


There's a lot of characters that you can't select at the beginning...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2008)

Vader or Yoda... choices, choices....


----------



## Akuma (Jul 19, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Vader or Yoda... choices, choices....



Vader dude. Yoda is a fagbag.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 19, 2008)

I heard Gamestops are getting SC4 arcade sticks.

I neeed one if I'm gonna use teh Xbox360.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Vader dude. Yoda is a fagbag.


You don't fucking diss Yoda.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 19, 2008)

So has every character been announced yet? I remember there are like 2 unanswered.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

The thing is, Starkiller and Algol are not there, so that makes 2 spaces, and 2 open spaces for the 5 mangaka characters?? Somethings fishy, mmmm


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm hoping one of those space is open for Hwang...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it looks like I'll have the game when it comes out, but won't have a system to play it on for at least a week.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 20, 2008)

Time to bust this oldie, got it out of the vault.

I'm not sure how many people remember this. But if you do you're OG.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 20, 2008)

^ OMG thats like my favorite Song, when I was in 7th Grade I memorized the whole, song and I still remember it till this day.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2008)

What does Emimen have to do with Soul Calibur?

....man i hate it so much


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)

Athrum said:


> What does Emimen have to do with Soul Calibur?h



Besides using music and sound effects from the game in that song posted...not much.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2008)

mmm....okay


----------



## Grandia (Jul 20, 2008)

I buy when its £25 or less in shops (which should take a month or 2).

 i have a policy against buying fighters at full price here for £39.99-£49.99.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2008)

Look what I got bitches!





Hilde <3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 20, 2008)

Thought you were getting the ps3 version.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2008)

I still am.  I'm just impatient is all. 

Story mode is pretty damn cool though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2008)

Fuck you DShow. 

I'm also going for the PS3 version, but it seems like a lot of people want the 360 version.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 20, 2008)

can the 360 version of hori stick work on ps3 and vice versa?


----------



## ninjuichi (Jul 20, 2008)

All the Critical Finishers Except Vader, Starkiller, and the bonus characters.

Yea, Tira has a kiss of death!

*Has a kiss of death fetish*


----------



## Akira (Jul 20, 2008)

Even though I want the PS3 version, I'm jealous nonetheless DS 

Edit: I watched the Critical Finish video, nice to see SC4 keeping up with the series tradition of abysmal voice acting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> can the 360 version of hori stick work on ps3 and vice versa?



I don't think so.  Anyway, Yoda makes this game easy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

So how's the 360 controller work with SC4, DS?

And I see you also got ID: Extreme Stage. Pretty damn fun game that is, if you have a wheel.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So how's the 360 controller work with SC4, DS?
> 
> And I see you also got ID: Extreme Stage. Pretty damn fun game that is, if you have a wheel.



Yeah, I totally need a wheel for ID:ES.

Anyway, the 360 controller does well.  I've been pretty used to it since getting SC1 on XBLA.

EDIT:  Fuck the apprentice is badass.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2008)

Darn it. Not only do you have this game early but even when it comes out I'm going to have to wait until later in August to play it. Still I guess that means I'll know exactly how to unlock the characters I want.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

@DShow

Did you get the Premium Edition 360 version, or planning to get it instead for the PS3?


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I totally need a wheel for ID:ES.
> 
> Anyway, the 360 controller does well.  I've been pretty used to it since getting SC1 on XBLA.
> 
> EDIT:  Fuck the apprentice is badass.



You tell me.

I?m anxious to taste that mofo, in videos the apprentice of Vader looks like it should be.

And about Mitsurugi, there were rumors about his style being mostly changed... is this true? You have to use the stances all the time to do some of his usual moves?


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @DShow
> 
> Did you get the Premium Edition 360 version, or planning to get it instead for the PS3?



Speaking of which, what extras are there in the premium edition?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with the premnium edition. The box is nice and the extra content but still, not worth an extra $20. I'll porbably never wear the shirt or use that card or even look at the artbook.

Besides, I can't waste money if I hope to buy the games I want later this year.


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I wouldn't bother with the premnium edition. The box is nice and the extra content but still, not worth an extra $20. I'll porbably never wear the shirt or use that card or even look at the artbook.
> 
> Besides, I can't waste money if I hope to buy the games I want later this year.



Don?t waste your money, this fall comes full of hyped games!


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a sucker for steelbox editions, and an artbook is nice, so I will get it anyway.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2008)

People are sayin that Yoda is broken already because you cnt hit him with highs and some middles. Wow this will make online for the 360 fun (sarcasm)


Im getting ps3 version so I dont care.


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, there won't be much fun if everyone plays Yoda anyway.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, there won't be much fun if everyone plays Yoda anyway.



Thats true but with the obvious /auto win ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and people who suck have their character and or main.

Im going to try vader, but im also going to get good with alot more. (maxi and Kilik ftw)


----------



## Twilit (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh, seeing as how I missed SC3, I'm gonna have a fuckload of new here. I've always been a fan of Nightmare, Yoshimitsu(Tekken Versions ftw), and the occasional Kilik or Aastaroth.

How many of them are in this one O.o


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

All of the characters you mention are in SC4, but Yoshimitsu doesn't have his Tekken attire, it's pretty much the same one as SC2.

Edit: Actually, I haven't seen his other costumes so he might have a Tekken version.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2008)

I pre-ordered the premium edition but after realizing that it's not worth the extra money I had it switched to the regular edition. It's interesting but perhaps I should just trade in something to make up for getting that version, I'm not sure but I do know that it's just not worth it to me. I'll be fine with the standard.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are some of my CAS I made last night.





I tried to make Machete. :lol


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 21, 2008)

the art book with the premium edition is tempting enough to make me buy it...

as far as characters go, im looking forward to all the guest characters done by manga artists, especially ashlotte pek

@dshow ~ some of them look epic


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, DS. Is that required hard drive rumor true?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope, not at all.  And the game loads rather quick anyway.

No R2-D2.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2008)

Lol thats awesome. hey DS is the create a character pretty expansive?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

It is.  The only thing you can't do is choose their height.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

Rofl, epic win. Must main R2 now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Rofl, epic win. Must main R2 now.



LOL nvm.  It's been found to be fake.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

Who could the last character slot be then?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2008)

my guess is the guy at the very end of this video.

Drudge


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2008)

Good point, but I would've liked someone a little more interesting and unexpected than the story mode boss.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL nvm.  It's been found to be fake.



Way to bring a guys dreams crashing down.  Damn whoevers photoshop skills did that.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> All of the characters you mention are in SC4, but Yoshimitsu doesn't have his Tekken attire, it's pretty much the same one as SC2.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I haven't seen his other costumes so he might have a Tekken version.



im not sure he does, he'll probs have unique ones so as not to be same as tekken...  which is kinda meh but that costume of his from tekken 5 reminded me of shredders elite guard


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

Akuma said:


> my guess is the guy at the very end of this video.
> 
> Drudge



Nope.  Algol shows up on the bottom right hand area of the character select screen.  From what I understand, I've unlocked everyone that has been listed to be in the game, but I'm still missing one slot.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2008)

Im guessing that thats it...it makes sense why they would leave an empty.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah theres my girl, 1st row, 6th column down.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 21, 2008)

Dshow, do ashlotte and the other bonus chars done by manga artist have to be unlocked?

also, are the chars that are made by the mangaka's simply done by using the custom char design thing in-game?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

That empty slot is clearly for some epic badass, like Heath Ledger's Joker.

Or it's probably *another* SW character...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> Dshow, do ashlotte and the other bonus chars done by manga artist have to be unlocked?
> 
> also, are the chars that are made by the mangaka's simply done by using the custom char design thing in-game?



Custom character designs are all completely unique outside of the custom character mode plus they are all unlocked in story mode (i.e. you have to beat them to get them).


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Custom character designs are all completely unique outside of the custom character mode plus they are all unlocked in story mode (i.e. you have to beat them to get them).



thats not too bad then.

hows story mode then... is it more interactive than before or is it similar to sc3?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, so once i get this game, I'll gladly kick all your asses, then you bow down to me and say master crazy how did you do it? 


Sound good?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ok, so once i get this game, I'll gladly kick all your asses, then you bow down to me and say master crazy how did you do it?
> 
> 
> Sound good?




Then ill provide the answer, and tell you to go outside more often.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2008)

Raphael Sorel, FTW.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> thats not too bad then.
> 
> hows story mode then... is it more interactive than before or is it similar to sc3?



It's pretty straightforward.  5 stages with multiple battles in them.  Whoopee!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ok, so once i get this game, I'll gladly kick all your asses, then you bow down to me and say master crazy how did you do it?
> 
> 
> Sound good?



I wouldn't say that shit around these threads.

Go and fight Violent-nin and Donkey Show. And your ass will be bleeding...for months.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ok, so once i get this game, I'll gladly kick all your asses, then you bow down to me and say master crazy how did you do it?
> 
> 
> Sound good?



That's what they all said when Brawl came out.

Literally.

Then asses were torn.

Some even left because they couldn't take it(LOL SHION)


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 21, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> That's what they all said *when Brawl came out*.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...



lol My ass got a bit ripped up. But not major........


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I wouldn't say that shit around these threads.
> 
> Go and fight Violent-nin and Donkey Show. And your ass will be bleeding...for months.



 



Chemistry said:


> That's what they all said when Brawl came out.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...



 Poor Shion.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

lol I never requested to battle him.

I just stood quiet hoping he wouldn't hear me.

And Nin are you getting the 360 version?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2008)

I Never say stuff like that no matter what fighting game it is, because if you say that to people on the internet your saying it blindely because you dont know how good your opponents are.


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

If you're referring to Shion, he was pretty much all his own hype, and ironically I've found that the best people on this forum hardly boast about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Then ill provide the answer, and tell you to go outside more often.



Why the outside provides nothing but heat, and fuck that 

Ryoshi - Don't worry, everyone knows i suck at fighting games. i still claim i am king though cause i am


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2008)

King of sucking eh? awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol I never requested to battle him.
> 
> I just stood quiet hoping he wouldn't hear me.
> 
> And Nin are you getting the 360 version?



Nope, the PS3 version. Just pre-ordered it today.

I guess it's safe to say your getting the 360 version, so looks like no sparring matches between us.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nope, the PS3 version. Just pre-ordered it today.
> 
> I guess it's safe to say your getting the 360 version, so looks like no sparring matches between us.



NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



Ryo, buy a PS3 then we can fight just like we did in Brawl.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ryo, buy a PS3 then we can fight just like we did in Brawl.



lol I just bought a 360. lol


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2008)

Nin im getting the ps3 version also, maybe ill hit you up some time to play some matches.

I know your very good but you can give me some pointers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol I just bought a 360. lol



Lmao, shit. 

I guess if you ever decide to get a PS3 we'll get a chance to fight. 

I wish I could somehow play on my PS3 while your on 360 but that won't be happening. 



Akuma said:


> Nin im getting the ps3 version also, maybe ill hit you up some time to play some matches.
> 
> I know your very good but you can give me some pointers.



Ah.

Well I was good @ Soul Calibur 2, hardly got a chance to play Soul Calibur 3. So I'm not sure how I'll be in Soul Calibur 4.

All I know is I'm maining Xianghua  like always, forget maining Random like I did in Brawl.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, shit.
> 
> I guess if you ever decide to get a PS3 we'll get a chance to fight.
> 
> ...



I believe she's like Top tier? I think.

And why do you pick a women with little boobz?

And SC3's system didn't really change much from SC2's.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 22, 2008)

I also have a PS3, just waiting for the game  if you ever want to play my psn is the same as my nick


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I believe she's like Top tier? I think.
> 
> And why do you pick a women with little boobz?
> 
> And SC3's system didn't really change much from SC2's.



Is she? Shit, I don't want her being over-used like say how Meta Knight is in Brawl. 

Lmao, hey she's my favorite character since the original. But I also use Sophitia, Taki and Ivy, and we all know they don't got small boobz. 

That's actually good to hear the system was relatively the same, won't have a hard time adjusting then.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2008)

PS3 version all the way here.  Mostly cause roommate is getting it, and doesn't want the supposedly broken Yoda.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> PS3 version all the way here.  Mostly cause roommate is getting it, and doesn't want the supposedly broken Yoda.



And how is Vader not Broken?

I hear Yoda is difficult to kill with. So I don't honestly think he's broken.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> And how is Vader not Broken?
> 
> I hear Yoda is difficult to kill with. So I don't honestly think he's broken.



I know nothing of Vader's balance, but as i've been told (remember, this is second hand through roommate) becuase of Yoda's height, high attacks cannot hit him, and many medium ones miss, especially on taller charecters.  so being able to low block just about everything that can hit him, gives a sick advantage.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I know nothing of Vader's balance, but as i've been told (remember, this is second hand through roommate) becuase of Yoda's height, high attacks cannot hit him, and many medium ones miss, especially on taller charecters.  so being able to low block just about everything that can hit him, gives a sick advantage.



Yoda is a bitch to kill and rather hard to read since he's really unconventional.  I know from experience.  As for Vader, he's on equal footing as the rest of the crew considering he moves like a tank.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 23, 2008)

I am getting this for my PS3 and can't wait to play some of you guys in it. Should be lots of fun. ^_^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone that has a PS3 can battle me. I'm great in Tekken but not sure about SC since I've never fought any big-leaguers in my attention. 

Still I'm willing to battle anyone regardless of their style to improve and get better. Hope to see everyone with a PS3 on the battlefield.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll be picking this up on PS3 in a few days, hopefully maining Vader and I'll play anyone who's interested.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

I wonder if vader has a grab infinite..? Because he can grab people from the ground..


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Vader will be very slow, so I doubt his grab animation would be quicker than the rolling/getting up animation. To be honest I'd rather he didn't have an infinite since I'd be tempted to spam it if I was losing


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

Well glad to see a decent amount of people on here do plan to get the PS3 version.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 23, 2008)

Yea I plan on getting it on PS3 too but I really am surprised I thought this forum had more 360 owners.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2008)

There most likely are more.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty sure i'm gonna get it for the PS3, rather play with Vader than Yoda.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 23, 2008)

vader and yoda do look cool, but i just wanna try some of those guest chars out... im goin for the ps3 one aswell... looks like thers going to be quite a few ps3 sc4 owners lol


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

main reason i didnt want it for xbox is because i like vader more than yoda and besides most noobs will just clean house with Yoda.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the 360 fans on the forum are bigger FPS and RPG fans, but I'm also surprised just how many people are getting this game on PS3.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jul 23, 2008)

*Soul Calibur 4 PS3 or 360?*

Simple question to find out how many NF members will be playing SC 4 on PS3 and how many on 360.

Please feel free to list reasons why you decide to play either the PS3 version or the 360 version.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

PS3, Because of Vader  and probably everyone online on the 360 will be using Yoda(supposedly broken character)

also you could have just as easily posted this in the soul calibur thread.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jul 23, 2008)

I wanted a poll.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2008)

I have both consoles but i'm getting it for ps3 cause of vader and cause dual shock 3 is way better for fighters than 360's controller...and i see no reason to get it for both consoles when i could get another game instead.


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

Depends on three things.

1. Vader or Yoda? Who do you prefer?

2. Are you bothered that most people online on 360 will whore Yoda who is supposedly broken?

3. Which controller do you prefer?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll be getting it for PS3.

PS3 controller is far more suited for fighting games IMO, and thats mostly what I'll be playing for a while on PS3, so yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2008)

360. Just think of all the epic Yoda vs Yoda battles!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> 3. Which controller do you prefer?



Arcade stick?

PS3, since that's all I can do right now.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 23, 2008)

i was thinking about getting the 360 one cause the controller is more similar to the DC controller since i was a huge fan of the first SC. but my dad will pay for SC4 on the PS3 so im like w/e....lol


----------



## Hellion (Jul 23, 2008)

I am going to get it for both eventually.  PS3 first though.  The controls are just better for fighting game IMHO


----------



## Felix (Jul 23, 2008)

Xbox 360
Guys instead of whinning about Yoda find a counter strategy and show those teenagers who's the boss


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> Xbox 360
> Guys instead of whinning about Yoda find a counter strategy and show those teenagers who's the boss



Crawling Lizardman ftw.  Seriously.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> Xbox 360
> Guys instead of whinning about Yoda find a counter strategy and show those teenagers who's the boss



Pssh I am getting the PS3 version because I find DV a more interesting character that Yoda


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2008)

Please let me create my own Jedi. Please. D:


----------



## Starrk (Jul 23, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Nope.  Algol shows up on the bottom right hand area of the character select screen.  From what I understand, I've unlocked everyone that has been listed to be in the game, but I'm still missing one slot.



4 Faves (in order)

1. Column 3, Row 3
2. Column 4, Row 4
3. Column 3, Row 2
4. Column 4, Row 5

(Unstoppable w/ #1)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

For me it's been always.

1) Xianghua
2) Taki
3) Sophitia 
4) Cassandra 

I love my Soul Calibur girls, but who knows that order may change in Soul Calibur 4. Though I'm sure Xia and Taki will remain my #1 and 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2008)

Yoda is very, very susceptible to ring outs.  If you can rock decent lows and mids, he's really not too much of a threat everyone makes him out to be.  Although his throw range is rather silly.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have both systems.

I can't wait to use Starkiller.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive always wanted o get good with ivy, my usual main is sigfried.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> Xbox 360
> Guys instead of whinning about Yoda find a counter strategy and show those teenagers who's the boss



Just cause it's possible to beat a char doesn't make it fair or remotely balanced.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

What's the star at the top row for?


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

Probably for created characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2008)

I fear for them making Raphael even gayer in SC IV. He was my fave in general in SC II (p2 costume especially), but then SC III hit and he was turned into this gay vampire.

Maybe I'll just play with Amy or something.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I fear for them making Raphael even gayer in SC IV. He was my fave in general in SC II (p2 costume especially), but then SC III hit and he was turned into this gay vampire.
> 
> Maybe I'll just play with Amy or something.



raphael's costume was dry in sc3 ye... but his sc4 looks pretty gd to me if this image is anything to go on


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks a little Castlevania: Judgement to me, but I'll reserve opinions on the costume for when I see it in-game.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd prefer to get it on PS3 but I can't afford one.  I prefer the PS3 controller over the 360 for fighting games.  I really don't want to deal with a "broken" Yoda either. 

But because of my lack of disposable income, I'm getting the 360 version.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 23, 2008)

LayZ said:


> I'd prefer to get it on PS3 but I can't afford one.  I prefer the PS3 controller over the 360 for fighting games.  I really don't want to deal with a "broken" Yoda either.
> 
> But because of my lack of disposable income, I'm getting the 360 version.



Do what I do.  Get a roommate with the PS3, then convince your third roommate he should be the one to buy the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> raphael's costume was dry in sc3 ye... but his sc4 looks pretty gd to me if this image is anything to go on



GAY VAMPIRE

I just want his SCII p2 outfit. D:


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if this will be compatible with the new PS3 update and allow us to play our own music in game?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 23, 2008)

So DS already has the game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

^Yeah he does.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2008)

LayZ said:


> I'd prefer to get it on PS3 but I can't afford one.  I prefer the PS3 controller over the 360 for fighting games.  I really don't want to deal with a "broken" Yoda either.
> 
> But because of my lack of disposable income, I'm getting the 360 version.



He's not broken at all.  He's easy to manage once you know how to handle him.  Mids eat him up.  He's a ring out magnet too.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 23, 2008)

I heard Vader is no pushover. awesome to hear.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I heard Vader is no pushover. awesome to hear.


He's a slow, but beefy character.  Just ground the enemy and force choke for maximum damage. 

I should be picking up the PS3 version tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2008)

...How the hell are you getting it tomorrow?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Donkey show did you know they added R2-D2

start watching here


----------



## LayZ (Jul 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> He's not broken at all.  He's easy to manage once you know how to handle him.  Mids eat him up.  He's a ring out magnet too.


Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> lol Donkey show did you know they added R2-D2
> 
> Also, partake in this new homebrew game



It's also fake.  Old news is old. =P



> ...How the hell are you getting it tomorrow?



I know people.


----------



## Bass (Jul 24, 2008)

HE SELLS HIS BODY IN DARK ALLEYS FOR VIDEO GAMES!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 24, 2008)

Bass said:


> HE SELLS HIS BODY IN DARK ALLEYS FOR VIDEO GAMES!



Maaaan whooooore


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Bass.

@DShow

No fair, you and your contacts. 

@Everyone else

Well I guess it's safe to say DShow is gonna be kicking all of our asses when we finally get our hands on the game.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Everyone else
> 
> Well I guess it's safe to say DShow is gonna be kicking all of our asses when we finally get our hands on the game.



Perhaps, but in the end it will be Me>>>>you guys in SC4.

Lol I kid.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 24, 2008)

So what lies within your soul?

lol Loneliness.......


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> So what lies within your soul?
> 
> lol Loneliness.......



Lol...what are you talking about?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Lol...what are you talking about?



You know the opening. Where it's all like FEAR and HOPE and DETERMINATION. lol and shit.

So I ask. What lies within your soul?

Me,* Loneliness*.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> You know the opening. Where it's all like FEAR and HOPE and DETERMINATION. lol and shit.
> 
> So I ask. What lies within your soul?
> 
> Me, Loneliness.



Hm....in my soul. Ah, that's easy.

*EPICNESS*.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> So what lies within your soul?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 24, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Hm....in my soul. Ah, that's easy.
> 
> *EPICNESS*.



So your character would be

Faggymicfag, his weapon is a Card. He can slice objects with it...


lol Donkey show your character would be

Richymicrich your weapon is money.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> *So your character would be
> 
> Faggymicfag, his weapon is a Card. He can slice objects with it...
> *
> ...



 

That sounds like Cal.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> So your character would be
> 
> Faggymicfag, his weapon is a Card. He can slice objects with it...



Nah, you've got it totally wrong. I would be Sexymicsexy and I would get all the ladies.

@ Vio

You fail at life.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

@Cal 

Keep things civil, stop trying to ruin threads.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Cal
> 
> Keep things civil, stop trying to ruin threads.



Lol who started this whole "what is in your soul thing anyway"? 

Hint: It wasn't me.

I was just joking around.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh gwad, next week seems like forever. I can't wait to get my hands on the PS3 version. I skipped SC3, but i enjoyed SC2. I was really good at it too. I was king of my neighborhood. made a lot of people cry.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm..14 for PS3 players and 8 for 360 players. Surprised, I was under the impression more people around here would be getting it for 360.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

This thread is tearing us apart.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm..14 for PS3 players and 8 for 360 players. Surprised, I was under the impression more people around here would be getting it for 360.


Make that 9 for 360 players.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm..14 for PS3 players and 8 for 360 players. Surprised, I was under the impression more people around here would be getting it for 360.


Did you count me in for PS3, too?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Did you count me in for PS3, too?




Looking at the poll, not counting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2008)

@Segan

I just counted people who voted on the poll so far. :sweat

*points to the top of the page.*


----------



## enigma6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd get this for PS3 but I lack funds at the moment.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL, some guy tried to cheese me with Yoda online but I handled his ass with my CPL Tyrannus.  He quickly disconnected in our 6th match. 

Least I got 5 wins out of it while it lasted.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Are the random opponents at least good? I dont want know scrubs like brawl had.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 24, 2008)

It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Are the random opponents at least good? I dont want know scrubs like brawl had.



Well, I'm not that good... but I've yet to meet someone really decent yet.  BTW, online is fucking lagtastic!!!  Just like Brawl!  WOOT! 

As for my main in SC4 from now on...



And where he's from:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvlxDcALQ6g[/YOUTUBE]





> It was only a matter of time...



That was like the first thing I did in Creation mode. xD


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, I'm not that good... but I've yet to meet someone really decent yet.  BTW, online is fucking lagtastic!!!  Just like Brawl!  WOOT!
> 
> As for my main in SC4 from now on...
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that character beats Lizardman any time...


----------



## LayZ (Jul 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> BTW, online is fucking lagtastic!!!  Just like Brawl!  WOOT!


........


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jul 24, 2008)

Its just as laggy as brawl online??


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> BTW, online is fucking lagtastic!!!  Just like Brawl!  WOOT!



Argh, not what I wanted to hear


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, I saw other forums complaining about the craptastic online too. Things about seconds of button lag and no penalties when disconnecting etc. It's P2P though, so everything depends on the connection of the host and the person you're playing with. Still, matches between people on different continents will be hell. We can only hope for them to flip a switch when the game officially releases and suddenly make the online lag free.

And Donkey, are you the same as the one at GAF? 
Oh, I see that you are by the posts in SC4 thread, nice


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2008)

David, tell me. Can you make a Jedi char? D:


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 24, 2008)

id rather have darth vader than yoda so im happy with my ps3 woop !


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 24, 2008)

Is it possible to turn off the critical finishes?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Is it possible to turn off the critical finishes?



There pretty useless anyway, you can just hit him one and kill him or go through a bunch of cutscene. Its not like it give you an advantage.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Is it possible to turn off the critical finishes?



Throughout the hundreds of battles I've done, I've used them about 4 times max.  They really are a non-issue so don't worry about it breaking the game.



Ketchup said:


> Yeah, I saw other forums complaining about the craptastic online too. Things about seconds of button lag and no penalties when disconnecting etc. It's P2P though, so everything depends on the connection of the host and the person you're playing with. Still, matches between people on different continents will be hell. We can only hope for them to flip a switch when the game officially releases and suddenly make the online lag free.
> 
> And Donkey, are you the same as the one at GAF?
> Oh, I see that you are by the posts in SC4 thread, nice



I'm sure they'll patch it up like they did Tekken: DR.  BTW, who are you on GAF?


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 25, 2008)

I just pre ordered it for 360. I never played SC3 but I had 2 for GC, Link was my favorite. My gamertag is the same as my name on this forum if anyone wants to add me, I'll be on a lot when the game is released. =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh, I got my PS3 copy today and I just wanna let you know that the install is *optional*.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 26, 2008)

So, which version do you prefer?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the PS3 version because of the controller really.  Other than that, they're exactly the same, especially with this vid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Good to hear DShow is sticking with the PS3, gives me my chance to gain vengeance on him for getting the game long before the rest of us.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 26, 2008)

I kinda wish I had a PS3 because I generally enjoy the controls more that the 360's controller. Hopefully it won't be too difficult to get used to. Only 3 more days!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried SC on XBLA, the demo. I sucked terribly with the D-Pad. ;_; Then I tried Analog, it was okay.. Decent.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> I kinda wish I had a PS3 because I generally enjoy the controls more that the 360's controller. Hopefully it won't be too difficult to get used to. Only 3 more days!



It really isn't that bad.  Diagonals are the only shitty part about the controller, but since trying out my PS3 version, I'm so much more precise.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm sure anyone who is _really_ annoyed with the 360 controller could fork out for an arcade stick, but I can understand why people don't seeing as they are very expensive (at least where I live ).


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey DS have you tried Ivy out yet? Is she better, worse, etc?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

Yo bitches. Me gotz the game  Ima go train to beat you all since I'm the best/worst ever.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 26, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm sure they'll patch it up like they did Tekken: DR.  BTW, who are you on GAF?



Just a lurker. Been waiting to get verified for months, like everyone has to do in the beginning.

Ugh, I want to get this game a couple of days early too, atleast I'll be able to squeeze in a few hours before going to Greece ;_ ;


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hey DS have you tried Ivy out yet? Is she better, worse, etc?



Eh, she's somewhat better than her SC3 version, but she'll never return to form from SC2.  I really don't like how they've changed her considering I beasted with Ivy back in SC2.  She was the only character I would thoroughly dominate Suzuhiko with, who is fucktons good at SC in general.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yo bitches. Me gotz the game  Ima go train to beat you all since I'm the best/worst ever.



What system did you get it for?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

360, i could of got PS3 version last week but i wanted Siren more then two versions of same game


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

Fair enough.  I'll hit you up for some matches when I get back home from work tonight then.  You will fear CPL Tyrannus!!!


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 26, 2008)

I got some Questions about this game.

1.Can you make black characters now?
2.Are the Lag cancels(forgot the name)still in?
3.Are the rings big(like in sc3)or small(like in sc2)

Anyone help me with these thx.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I got some Questions about this game.
> 
> 1.Can you make black characters now?
> 2.Are the Lag cancels(forgot the name)still in?
> ...



1. Yes
2. Duno
3. Not bad size, bigger then 2.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Duno
> 3. Not bad size, bigger then 2.



Thanks!!

10char.


----------



## Barry. (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got the game for xbox 360 and its pretty good so far. Ivy, my favorite character, is changed a little...I can't seem to go into the whip mode easily and they took out one of my favorite combos for her


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2008)

I've set up a matchmaking thread here.

Official Soul Calibur IV Matchmaking Thread

And some pics I took just randomly today after work.







And y'all might recognize these guys.







I don't know why I had Ken holding corn. :lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 27, 2008)

CPL Tyrannus = teh shit

I'm gonna make an exact same character as yours.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn. Are Soul Calibur 4 games, literally just on the shelf of any run-of-the-mill Walmart now?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Damn. Are Soul Calibur 4 games, literally just on the shelf of any run-of-the-mill Walmart now?



Nope, not yet.  People are just getting them from mom and pop shops that just break early.


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone getting the limited edition?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 27, 2008)

Yuh, I pre-ordered the limited. Ya' know... 'cause I like metal cases >_<

<--- whore


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Yuh, I pre-ordered the limited. Ya' know... 'cause I like metal cases >_<
> 
> <--- whore



Same here ^___^


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 27, 2008)

Heh. No wonder that shit sells. I have metal cases for games I despise, even. /ex: ff12

Oh. How's Talim doing this time around, anybody [given that it's early as hell, of course]? /main


----------



## destinator (Jul 27, 2008)

For everyone from europe who hasnt bought the game yet, yesasia sells the 360 version for 32€ with shipping which is about half of the official european price...

Other than that, I cant wait to get my copy . Game looks damn sweet.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 27, 2008)

I can honestly not remember the last game I preordered.

A game comes out, I check Gamestop.  they tell me i'm an idiot for not pre-ordering, so i drive across the street to Walmart and get it there instead.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 27, 2008)

These characters like Shura, they are clones right? I heared people whining about it.

However, are they pure clones, or subtle clones?
A subtle clone to me is like Astaroth/Rock, both very similar, but they each have their own moves that seperates them from eachother. 

Also about CaS, can I choose from every fighting style in the game(minus Jedis), or are there more restricions?

Like, I know I can give someone a "soul" from another character to make my character fight like lets say Mitsurugi, but are all "souls" open? or are there restrictions?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> These characters like Shura, they are clones right? I heared people whining about it.
> 
> However, are they pure clones, or subtle clones?
> A subtle clone to me is like Astaroth/Rock, both very similar, but they each have their own moves that seperates them from eachother.



Pure clones, as you would put it.  Shura even shoots bullets like Cervantes. 



> Also about CaS, can I choose from every fighting style in the game(minus Jedis), or are there more restricions?
> 
> Like, I know I can give someone a "soul" from another character to make my character fight like lets say Mitsurugi, but are all "souls" open? or are there restrictions?



Nope, you can choose from all the main characters.  No restrictions.

EDIT:  LOL, are you cfia from gamefaqs?  I just saw the same exact question with the same wording on their boards right now. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

No jedi?! ;-;


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 27, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Pure clones, as you would put it.  Shura even shoots bullets like Cervantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm CFIA (Stands for Captain Falcon Is Awesome, lame but I couldnt thikn of anything else)

Thx for the awnsers.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 27, 2008)

Are limited editions not available in some countries.
Cause i can't seem to order it here in Holland. >_>

Anyways, i'm definately gonna kick my friends ass with this game.


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sure you'd be able to get the limited edition in Holland somewhere? 
I'll be getting the LE in England so it should be distributed to all of Europe?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah i'm gonna have to look around some more then, because i want it so bad but meh. if i can't get it, just having the game is fine aswell.


----------



## destinator (Jul 27, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> Are limited editions not available in some countries.
> Cause i can't seem to order it here in Holland. >_>
> 
> Anyways, i'm definately gonna kick my friends ass with this game.





This might interest you, to be honest I havent seen the SE anyway in Europe besides in UK.


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2008)

destinator said:


> This might interest you, to be honest I havent seen the SE anyway in Europe besides in UK.


In Switzerland there are SE, alright. Germany most likely has them, too. I'm too lazy to check it out.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 28, 2008)

CaS characters have their own ending in storymode 




Its nothing dramatic, but its a cool bonus. 

Cant wait to see what my Afro Samurai is gonna do.
EDIT: Youtube tags aint working <_<


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 28, 2008)

One more day........../twitch


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

Got my review done just in time. My Gigolos and hoes, enjoy  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqklY90Lzcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 28, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> One more day........../twitch



Same here. 

Won't be online til late August though.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Her name is lust, stfu. lol I liked it good job.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 28, 2008)

i have to wait till the 31st  damn

ediT: mm apart from the music that was a really nice review


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2008)

Falco-san said:


> Yeah I'm CFIA (Stands for *Captain Falcon Is Awesome*, lame but I couldnt thikn of anything else)
> 
> Thx for the awnsers.



That's the best name I've ever heard.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That's the worst name I've ever heard.


How rude...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> How rude...



What are you...Cal's apprentice?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Im glad you changed your set Vio, the girls nipples on your last set looked like extra hands.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

My gold account expires on the 9th of August I think. I'm going to try to get in as many online matches as I can before that happens.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 28, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> What are you...Cal's apprentice?



What exactly made you think he was my apprentice?

Btw, your set is pretty damn nice.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 28, 2008)

DS, do you have to unlock clothes and accesories for creating your own character?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2008)

Correct.  Sometimes you'll unlock them by doing hidden requirements, some are done by getting achievements or "honors."  Same thing really.  Most are unlocked just by going through the Tower of Lost Souls.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Her name is lust, stfu. lol I liked it good job.



Thanks 

@exo - You unlock em by doing story/tower. but you start with alot to begin with.


----------



## Akira (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool review crazy, but I have a question.

Who was that guy with the white hair when you were reviewing enjoyability? A custom character of yours or an unlockable one?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Got my review done just in time. My Gigolos and hoes, enjoy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqklY90Lzcg[/YOUTUBE]


Story spoiler alert  sarcasm alert too

lol'd at Lust part as well


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Cool review crazy, but I have a question.
> 
> Who was that guy with the white hair when you were reviewing enjoyability? A custom character of yours or an unlockable one?



That was a character my friend made, named afroness 

@stumpy - thanks 

Posting it again on the new page. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqklY90Lzcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im glad you changed your set Vio, the girls nipples on your last set looked like extra hands.





Wait...how dare you say that about Sophitia. 




-CALAMITY- said:


> What exactly made you think he was my apprentice?
> 
> Btw, your set is pretty damn nice.



Because it seems you both like to edit other peoples posts. 

Yeah I know.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 28, 2008)

Holy shit this CaS Auron from FFX is SPOT ON :amazed


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow lol the character creator must be very good.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Donkey Show, Day destroyer.


you Dick.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

You could've lied you know, DS. Sometimes the truth doesn't need to be told.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2008)

Are all the character unlocked at the beginning?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahhh I wanna make My own Afro Samurai


----------



## Athrum (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Are all the character unlocked at the beginning?




Nop. Even quite a few of the characters we already know and love are not available at the beginning.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Nop. Even quite a few of the characters we already know and love are not available at the beginning.



I hate when they do that.

Also, does anyone know a good arcade stick for the PS3?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I hate when they do that.
> 
> Also, does anyone know a good arcade stick for the PS3?



Well here's the official SCIV one


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I hate when they do that.
> 
> Also, does anyone know a good arcade stick for the PS3?





The great Sega Virtua Stick High Grade.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 29, 2008)

I've always made my character, but Mitsirugi was my fav. I played with Spawn, but he won't be coming back.
I'll look forward to it. I saw the commercial^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2008)

Well like most people I'll be getting the game tomorrow, but won't have a system to play it on for probably 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> The great Sega Virtua Stick High Grade.



Play-Asia lists it as out of print.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

You didn't ask if they still made it.  It's still the best stick for the Triple.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> You didn't ask if they still made it.  It's still the best stick for the Triple.



Oh, fuck you.

Any good ones that are still available for purchase outside of ebay?


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 29, 2008)

A question about CaS.
When you make your character with every piece of gear you give him, his/her stats change right?

I heared complaints that while you are able to make a perfect Auron, chances are he'll suck ass..

So, can you make a CaS char and use him in "Standard" mode?
Becuase in SC3 you could use all the weapons in "standard" mode but they would have no effect, hoping this is the same for CaS chars.

It would kinda suck if I made a good Afro Samurai only to find out that he's fucking awefull.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 29, 2008)

SC4 gets a 8.7 from IGN



Awesome


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 29, 2008)

I just hope that:

1. You can create your own SW character
2. Hilde is as good as I expect.
3. Mitsurugi, Talim, Nightmare and Raphael are balanced.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Just picked it up, its great


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I just hope that:
> 
> 1. You can create your own SW character
> 2. *Hilde is as good as I expect*.
> 3. Mitsurugi, Talim, Nightmare and Raphael are balanced.



I don't like her character design. And her Weapons are gay.

A *^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dagger *and a *stripper pole*.



WOW!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got my copy today and I am loving it. So much fun. Can't wait to play some peepz online. ^_^


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 29, 2008)

Woo Vader.  I was pretty annoyed with the required game update, my PS3 doesn't always play well with my router so it took me a few console resets to get it going. :\


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2008)

My steelbox edition has been shipped today.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 29, 2008)

Does Ivy still suck in this one?  Or has she at least been returned to how she played in SC2?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2008)

How's the online in regards to lag? (ps3 ver)


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant figure out how to create my own guy from the ground up, it only lets me custom existing guys, do I have to unlock it or something?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I cant figure out how to create my own guy from the ground up, it only lets me custom existing guys, do I have to unlock it or something?



Thats what character create mode is, Its just takes on fighting style not appearence.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm going to make a Dante CaS character now.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I'm going to make a Dante CaS character now.



No no make



Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)

Kunimitsu (Tekken)

Ichigo (Bleach)

Afro (Afro Samurai)

Altair (Assasin's creed)


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 29, 2008)

So no word yet on Ivy?  Oh yah, is she really edited in the US version?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Ivy is better than in 3 but she is worse than she was in 2. So she is decent.


MAN Amy has to be the worst character ever.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 29, 2008)

Ill make myself in CaS


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> So no word yet on Ivy?  Oh yah, is she really edited in the US version?



Not edited.  Plus she's better than her SC3 fuckup, but is still nothing like her SC2 style.  Sad Panda.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey DS I wish I could screencap it but I made a Hulk in create a character. I wish Rock had a lampost weapon lol.


----------



## Segan (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone tried to make Zoro with three katanas? xD


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Most weapons you can have is two..(cept voldo)


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 29, 2008)

> Not edited. Plus she's better than her SC3 fuckup, but is still nothing like her SC2 style. Sad Panda.



Thanx DS...any more spoilers concerning Ivy's moves (i.e., are the messed up ways of going into her whip stances fixed this time around)?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I'll make Ken and Afro tonight. I still have to finish unlocking the bonus characters. I think I have 3 or 4 left.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 29, 2008)

I made Zoro from EL with one sword, and the Blue Spirit from Avatar with Cervantas style. I'm hopeing to get a straw hat and shorts so I can make Luffy.


----------



## Felix (Jul 29, 2008)

Eh, I still haven't tried to replicate anyone
And yes you can make your character from Ground up, you don't have to edit the already existent characters.

Go to Create a Character and select the "fighter" next to Siegfried.

Fuck how come I didn't remember, I'm making Gabranth


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2008)

I finished my afro, but I don't know what skin tone to give him, brown or gray. Any advice?

I'll try Ken or Auron next. But I don't know who to base Auron off of, maybe Siegfried?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Of course sigfried (or nightmare) he is the only one with a sword big enough for Auron


----------



## Hellion (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there anyway that I can, look at the movelist in training without going the long way


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Is there anyway that I can, look at the movelist in training without going the long way



Yeah I know what you mean. 

I just got my copy.




And this is all I have to say about the problems with it.



The story is A PIECE OF SHIT!

STORY MODE IS LIKE KOBOYASHI!

IT TAKES YOUR DICK AND EATS IT!

STORY MODE IS SOOOOOOOO SHORT!!!!!!!!!

It's a peice of crap!

You can get all the characters within like 15 mins! No maybe even 10!






GI'ing and throwing seem to be easier.

I don't know that's just me.

But anyways the only thing I have against the game is how you can get every character in like 30 mins. 

And CaS is a bit boring.


AND YODA!

Man he's so fun! *BUT NAMCO FUCKED HIM!*

THEY TOOK A FUCKING DROID!

AND RAMMED IT IN HIS SASS HOLE!

He's not broken at all. But I really think they could have given him more force powers.


He gets ringed out every round! lol




And another complaint.


Is it me or does it feel alot slower then most soul cal's?




AND CRITICAL FINISHERS HAVE NO POINT!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> AND CRITICAL FINISHERS HAVE NO POINT!



Yeah they do.  It's turtling punishment.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2008)

I finished my Auron, damn I wish I had a camera. Not too bad, though not as good as the one posted a couple pages back.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah they do.  It's turtling punishment.



Donkey Show....


WHO THE FUCK GUARDS THAT MUCH!?!?!!?

Really!

You have to guard the whole match to actually get killed by one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Donkey Show....
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK GUARDS THAT MUCH!?!?!!?
> ...


Tournament class fighters, it's a style of fighting used alot in the Tekken series and used in the Soul Calibur series. There's just different styles of fighting people use when they play different fighting games. 

Critical Finishers are perfect for them.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, what a crappy story mode. 

My poor main (Sieg) can't catch a break. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hilde's is the only ending I've unlocked so far where he doesn't die or crystallize. 




And the characters were so easy to unlock

I'll be stuck on single player for a few more weeks.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tournament class fighters, it's a style of fighting used alot in the Tekken series and used in the Soul Calibur series. There's just different styles of fighting people use when they play different fighting games.
> 
> Critical Finishers are perfect for them.



THERE STUPID FUCKS!

excuse my cursing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I have the game (premium edition), but will probably have to wait 2-3 weeks before I can play it since I'm without a PS3 at the moment. 

Guess I'll be staring at the metal case and reading the art book over and over to pass the time.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

How do you do critical finishes btw? I did it by accident once but im not sure. Im on ps3.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 29, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I have the game (premium edition), but will probably have to wait 2-3 weeks before I can play it since I'm without a PS3 at the moment.
> 
> Guess I'll be staring at the metal case and reading the art book over and over to pass the time.





Anyway, I'll be picking my copy up tomorrow.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> You can get all the characters within like 15 mins! No maybe even 10!



That's great.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

Akuma said:


> How do you do critical finishes btw? I did it by accident once but im not sure. Im on ps3.



Once the *BALL* is red. And isn't *blueballed*

They need to be guarding. When the guard breaks. They will be flashing with red lighting. You have to execute the four buttons very fast. Within that small time frame.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Once the *BALL* is red. And isn't *blueballed*
> 
> They need to be guarding. When the guard breaks. They will be flashing with red lighting. You have to execute the four buttons very fast. Within that small time frame.




You mean the 4 attack buttons? x, triangle, circle, and square? I already knew about the flashing light stuff just didnt know what buttons to push.

Do you press them all at the same time or press them one after another?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 29, 2008)

Akuma said:


> You mean the 4 attack buttons? x, triangle, circle, and square? I already knew about the flashing light stuff just didnt know what buttons to push.
> 
> Do you press them all at the same time or press them one after another?



All at the same time.





AND ANOTHER COMPLAINT I HAVE!





WHY THE FUCK DOES TAKI HAVE ABS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


SERIOUSLY!

I'd still do her. But...the abs are kind of a turn off.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Akuma said:


> You mean the 4 attack buttons? x, triangle, circle, and square? I already knew about the flashing light stuff just didnt know what buttons to push.
> 
> Do you press them all at the same time or press them one after another?



Once you soul crush them quickly press the LB and it'll activate it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Once you soul crush them quickly press the LB and it'll activate it.




PS3 PS3 PS3 PS3


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2008)

Akuma said:


> PS3 PS3 PS3 PS3



L1 (I know because I'm looking at the page it says so in the manual as I type this )

Is there a mullet in CAS or am I shit out of luck for that?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Donkey Show....
> 
> 
> WHO THE FUCK GUARDS THAT MUCH!?!?!!?
> ...



It happens.  Plus if you're playing special versus, you can take their soul gauge out pretty quickly if you have the soul gauge damage skill.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 30, 2008)

OH GUYS!

Guess what CaS character I made!


GUYVER!

lol He's got Talim's style...so he kinda looks gay when he fights.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2008)

My god Vader is hard as hell to use. I want to master him but it's going to take a while. I guess I need a good line-up to be acceptable online lol. 

Who do you all play?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 30, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> My god Vader is hard as hell to use. I want to master him but it's going to take a while. I guess I need a good line-up to be acceptable online lol.
> 
> Who do you all play?



I hate saying it but I'm really enjoying Yoda.

Taki is my main. And always was.

And Setzuka my second.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a few matches online today i think about 10 and they were fun. the first 2 lagged a bit but that was cause of my wireless internet connection. Then later i moved to a wired one and it was a whole lot better. much more playable online and had some really great matches with people.

Mainly I am using The Apprentice, Raphael, Mitsu, and mainly well just Random. I like playing all of the chars. ^_^

Hope to play some of you guys soon.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

I am getting the feel for all the characters.  I should be online pretty soon.  I actually like Vader, the Apprentice is just bad-ass though


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 30, 2008)

Is arcade stick recommended for this game? Would it make a great difference in online matches?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Is arcade stick recommended for this game? Would it make a great difference in online matches?



Not really.  It's all preference.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Anyway, I'll be picking my copy up tomorrow.





You probably can't play online, since you lag like shit all the time now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, I totally got hooked up yesterday at Best Buy.  I got the Premium Edition for $59.99!  Fucking Gamestop charges $79.99 whereas BB was selling it for $69.99.

I had done ordered an in-store pickup online and went to customer service to get it.  After telling the cashier what I ordered, he went to go look for it.  Probably took around 5 minutes altogether for him to get back.  As I was ready to pay the $69.99, he said he was going to take $10 off for making me wait so long.  Without putting up a fight, I gladly accepted and left the store only paying regular price for the LE.


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Lucky bastard...mine will cost about 110 bucks. Europe is expensive.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Lucky bastard...mine will cost about 110 bucks. Europe is expensive.


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 30, 2008)

How works the character leveling?

You gain abilities gaining levels or you unblock them just buying them?

Jesus, I hate you all! I have to wait till tomorrow to put my anxious fingers on my reserved copy...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah, I totally got hooked up yesterday at Best Buy.  I got the Premium Edition for $59.99!  Fucking Gamestop charges $79.99 whereas BB was selling it for $69.99.
> 
> I had done ordered an in-store pickup online and went to customer service to get it.  After telling the cashier what I ordered, he went to go look for it.  Probably took around 5 minutes altogether for him to get back.  As I was ready to pay the $69.99, he said he was going to take $10 off for making me wait so long.  Without putting up a fight, I gladly accepted and left the store only paying regular price for the LE.



That tax is RIDICULOUS, lol...but still, lucky you!


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

How come I don't lag online?
Seriously, my experience on Xbox Live has been lag free so far in Soul Calibur 4. And enjoyable. I'm already Rank 14 and had a blast so far with it. I haven't played Soul Calibur since the Dreamcast where I was great with Kilik, Yoshimitsu, Siegfried, Maxi and Inferno (I miss this guy). Now using all these diferent new fighters is awesome.

Oh and I hate Yoda, which is predictable. He is small, unthrowable, always jumping and SLOW.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 30, 2008)

Going to get my copy today and in a week or so... will get this too...


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 30, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> How works the character leveling?
> 
> You gain abilities gaining levels or you unblock them just buying them?
> 
> Jesus, I hate you all! I have to wait till tomorrow to put my anxious fingers on my reserved copy...



Your really not missing out on much honestly.

The game is fun but I have to admit SC2 still is the king.



But anyways what are you guys listening to while you play?


lol MIA's paper planes goes well.

And Circa survive is doing it for me.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 30, 2008)

So whats the deal with the space to the right of Vader? Empty slot or do I have do tower mode or something else?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 30, 2008)

Ronin said:


> So whats the deal with the space to the right of Vader? Empty slot or do I have do tower mode or something else?



People are speculating him to be DLC


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh yeah, I totally got hooked up yesterday at Best Buy.  I got the Premium Edition for $59.99!  Fucking Gamestop charges $79.99 whereas BB was selling it for $69.99.
> 
> I had done ordered an in-store pickup online and went to customer service to get it.  After telling the cashier what I ordered, he went to go look for it.  Probably took around 5 minutes altogether for him to get back.  As I was ready to pay the $69.99, he said he was going to take $10 off for making me wait so long.  Without putting up a fight, I gladly accepted and left the store only paying regular price for the LE.



Okay it  is official.  I hate Donkey Show.  Not as a person not as a poster, but as a person who seems to have the blessing of the Video Game gods


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 30, 2008)

that's PHOTOSHOOPED!

lol


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

A blessing worth 10$.

Great.


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

With 10$ I can buy a MacGuyver book and learn how to make Nukes
SO IT'S WORTH IT


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> With 10$ I can buy a MacGuyver book and learn how to make Nukes
> SO IT'S WORTH IT



You don't need to buy anything. The internet has already manuals for that kind of stuff...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 30, 2008)

WHY IS IT MAKEING ME UPDATE EVERY TIME I WANT TO LOG INTO PSN ON SOUL CALIBUR 4?


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Just received the game. The case just rocks.

But I wonder, why there are two disc slots inside, even though there's only one disc?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> WHY IS IT MAKEING ME UPDATE EVERY TIME I WANT TO LOG INTO PSN ON SOUL CALIBUR 4?



There is a 16mb update for it.

On another note I love the the create a character.  Another thing I like about Soul Caliber is that you have to replay it to get things that you want pek


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 30, 2008)

So guys, since most of you do have the game while I do not since I lack a next-gen system, how's Siegfried?

Did Namco finally stop ignoring him and give him a solid offense for once?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 30, 2008)

> Lucky bastard...mine will cost about 110 bucks. Europe is expensive.



Mine cost $105. LE pre-order plus shipping.

I don't even really like the game >_<

Fucking paltry story mode ripoff shit. Modesuck.

But... I got a shiny metal case out of it =D


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> So guys, since most of you do have the game while I do not since I lack a next-gen system, how's Siegfried?
> 
> Did Namco finally stop ignoring him and give him a solid offense for once?



Siegfried had a solid offense if you knew how to play him in SC3. He felt lacking compared to SC2 Nightmare since they raped his moveset but he was pretty good. Only thing he lacked was good launch attacks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Okay it  is official.  I hate Donkey Show.  Not as a person not as a poster, but as a person who seems to have the blessing of the Video Game gods



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_eKkMk3Qz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_eKkMk3Qz8[/YOUTUBE]


You're a sucker for posting a vid that isn't available anymore


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2008)

Because you hate, you can't watch it.


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Because you hate, you can't watch it.


Don't go dodgy-dodgy. You posted an useless vid.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 30, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Siegfried had a solid offense if you knew how to play him in SC3. He felt lacking compared to SC2 Nightmare since they raped his moveset but he was pretty good. Only thing he lacked was good launch attacks.



He had a decent offense but it was nowhere near at the same level of other characters and felt lacking. His Stance Rouletting was good but wasn't so safe and if Siegfried was put on the defensive for the most part, he gets raped since he little to no safe attacks.

Basically, I want to know if they made some of his moves safer or gave him safer moves.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 30, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Well I have the game (premium edition), but will probably have to wait 2-3 weeks before I can play it since I'm without a PS3 at the moment.
> 
> Guess I'll be staring at the metal case and reading the art book over and over to pass the time.


LOL I was exactly like that with my copy of GTA IV, I got it on release day and didn't play until I got the MGS 4 Bundle when it came out.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 30, 2008)

damn, i just load the game and 15 min later, i'm already watching the credits! Story mode makes me soo piss off. i know buying the game just for the story is dumb but god damn it, i honestly thought it would be longer and have more dept. instead, i only get 5 stages! not only that, it's sooo easy!


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got the achievement for Rank 20 in Ranked matches.
If anyone wants to play on Xbox Live just give me a call to: Felix Wraith


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh shit, didn't realize I accidentally closed the thread. XD

Anyway, I've been pretty busy with CaS for the past couple hours now, too.

Ibuki



Bison



Go Go Yubari from Kill Bill



Zack Fair



Afro Samurai



And my greatest creation EVER!!!





Got tons of action screenies of them I'll post in a bit, too.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow that Bison is very good, I tried createing mario because of that huge hammer that you can buy for astroth. But I failed


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL I can't tell if that last one is Hachibi or R. Kelley


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LOL I can't tell if that last one is Hachibi or R. Kelley



R. Kelly is the Hachibi. :amazed


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2008)

I've actually stuck to making original characters mostly but once I saw a few pieces I knew I couldn't resist.

Berserk Tyki Mikk (D.Gray-man) 



Wolfina (Zombie Powder)



Been trying to make Gamma but unless Algol's hair suddenly becomes unlockable spiky hair like on DS's Zack is the best I can do


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome work, man.  I have about 5 originals that are pretty fun, but I like challenging myself to make the most accurate copy of someone. xD  Yours is pretty dead on though, especially with the Zombie Powder chick.

I was challenged on GAF to make Travis Touchdown.  Behold!
















 

Too bad about not being able to use lightsabers though.  Woulda been perfect.


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 31, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Too bad about not being able to use lightsabers though.  Woulda been perfect.



You cannot design a Star Wars character!?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> You cannot design a Star Wars character!?



I don't get it either.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2008)

nope, and its a piss off. Then again if they did, everyone and their mother would be online with a jedi.

I made hachibi and my friend made barack obama (i rolled out laughing. )

And i fought an M. Bison online...i was so shocked at him popping up that i couldn't focus during the fight. Of course he was Cervantes style so psycho crusher was spammed. I don't think it was you Donkey Show.


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

Doesn't anyone wanna make Zoro?


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 31, 2008)

Did anyone made a Naruto character?

Like Zabuza, Suigetsu, Hayate, Hachibi or any other armed character?

If so upload some pics please!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2008)

Wonder why they decided to remove facial hair as optional for all faces and just give it its own section like in 3. Nothing like putting a scruffy beard on the bishi face. Now I can't


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got my copy today.  Kinda odd that the Japanese version came out after.  They didn't have any deluxe copies, so I hope my copy isn't a stripped down version :S


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Donkey, what's the premium DLC like?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope the jedi creation will come in an update


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 31, 2008)

for what system do you have it cham?

got it yesterday, haven't been able to tinkle with it too much

played some online matches and damn... do i suck


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

I lost 12 times in a row to my cousin, and I still waned to play.  To me that is the mark f a good game.

My problem, is that I don't know any of the movesets, I just haven't had a chance to learn them, and I cannot beat him by luck because he mastered SC2


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2008)

Can you get two one-handed weapons in creation mode?


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

Kaze said:


> *I lost 12 times in a row to my cousin, and I still waned to play.  To me that is the mark f a good game.*
> 
> My problem, is that I don't know any of the movesets, I just haven't had a chance to learn them, and I cannot beat him by luck because he mastered SC2



That's what differes from all other games.

Soul cal never ends in Versus mode.


And from what I heard some DLC is up today.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> Can you get two one-handed weapons in creation mode?



Not unless they are two handed to begin with


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 31, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> for what system do you have it cham?
> 
> got it yesterday, haven't been able to tinkle with it too much
> 
> played some online matches and damn... do i suck



I got it on the PS3 since I don't have a 360 yet.  I'm a bit disappointed that there are less styles to choose from in character creation mode, but bleh.  Maybe they're unlockable or something.  What's worse is that my store didn't have any deluxe versions so I think I'm missing content from the game or something.  

The worst part though is that I can't even get my fuggin ps3 online.  I keep getting some DNS error or something.  I doubt you're as bad as me though.  I like soul calibur, but I was never better than intermediate.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

^Try changing your security settings. That's what I did to get it work when I had that error for my PSP.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Try changing your security settings. That's what I did to get it work when I had that error for my PSP.



security setting or the ps3?  I'll try it then.  I've pretty much tried almost everything else I know.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 31, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I got it on the PS3 since I don't have a 360 yet.  I'm a bit disappointed that there are less styles to choose from in character creation mode, but bleh.  Maybe they're unlockable or something.  What's worse is that my store didn't have any deluxe versions so I think I'm missing content from the game or something.
> 
> The worst part though is that I can't even get my fuggin ps3 online.  I keep getting some DNS error or something.  I doubt you're as bad as me though.  I like soul calibur, but I was never better than intermediate.



It's surprising the amount of PS3 owners here... anyways i got it for the 360...

it's too bad that ppl can't share they chars online... maybe they were afraid of ppl propagating copyrighted chars over the net... but anyways...

can't wait to get home and play some more.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

I made Sesshomaru, and he is the only one I play with right now.  It's funny though Because when he losses his top armor he looks like Raiden from MGS.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> security setting or the ps3?  I'll try it then.  I've pretty much tried almost everything else I know.



Security settings on the computer that's connecting to your PS3. I think you have to type in your IP address into the address bar. There you can change whatever and shit you need. It shows you how on youtube. I had to change my WEP Key into a WPA key to get it working.


----------



## Kirigakure no Seiryu (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anybody else tried creating Naruto characters using the character creator ? Because I?ve created a character who looks a LOT like Zabuza, right down to the pants. Of course I had to make a few compromises, but I can tell you it will only get better as I unlock more parts ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, if anyone is up for some matches, I'll be on in a little bit. Just add my Gamertag if you haven't(in my sig) and I'll be on in a couple mins..


----------



## destinator (Jul 31, 2008)

It wasnt supposed to be new but rather that they really got the stuff on the disc already and that there are probably methods to unlock him (at least for the 360 version). So might see some kind of "hack" soon.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Since the honors are exactly the same for both consoles you can unlock yoda in the same way if there was a way to unlock him. Since there are 2 mysterious honors in both versions of the game, and one honor is "fight vader" in the ps3 and "fight yoda" in xbox 360 im guessing that the honor next to the fight Yoda is Fight Vader, vice versa for ps3.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought you had to pay for DLC for Vader/Yoda. Just like how they're going to charge for more customizable parts.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I thought you had to pay for DLC for Vader/Yoda. Just like how they're going to charge for more customizable parts.



Probably yeah, then again it might be free content. But hes saying because the information is already in the disc They would be unlockable. I doubt it because people would have found out by now.


----------



## destinator (Jul 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Probably yeah, then again it might be free content. But hes saying because the information is already in the disc They would be unlockable. I doubt it because people would have found out by now.



Well I probably phrased it wrong then. I meant "methods of unlocking" in terms of editing savegames/hacking the disc/or whatever method is used to unlock him.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

destinator said:


> Well I probably phrased it wrong then. I meant "methods of unlocking" in terms of editing savegames/hacking the disc/or whatever method is used to unlock him.




Wish is more a less a reason to make the content free anyways.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay the characters I've made thus far are

Squall (Final fantasy)

Altair (Assassin's creed)

Algern-san (The Last samurai) lol He doesn't bounce on sofa's 

Afro (Afro samurai)

The Joker (Batman - the dark knight)

Zack Fair (Final Fantasy)

Lenneth (Valkyrie profile)


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2008)

People I made so far

Zoro ( One Piece)

Blue Spirit ( Avatar)

Nami ( One Piece)

Afro Luffy ( One Piece)

Fire Nation Aang ( Avatar)

Cloud Strife ( FF7)

Erza Scarlett ( Fairy Tale)

Im  hoping I can get a Roman or Spartan helmet so I can make Leonidas. Also does anyone know if you can unlock and old man face with a long beard? I want to make Gandalf.


----------



## Akira (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread needs more pics..


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> People I made so far
> 
> *Zoro ( One Piece)*
> 
> ...



I tried to make him. But I believe the "Bandits bandana" or something like that doesn't look like his Bandana.

What did you use?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2008)

^ I just gave him green hair, kind of ignored the bandana until I can maybe get something that looks like his.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

You made the blue spirit, Superrazien? challenge me nao, You have XBL right?

Here's my list of characters I made:
Afro Samurai
Auron(FFX)
Ken(SF)
Ryu(SF) though he looks more like that guy in Virtua Fighter. =/
Ryu Hayabusa(NG)
Haruhi
Silent Monk(Forbidden Kingdom) the hell, I can't put pants under his monk robe? He feels half finished.
Hibari(KHR!)
Hanya(Rurouni Kenshin)
Lavi(DGM)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2008)

Fuck you, Namco.

DLC already? For content that's on the fucking disc?

They pulled this shit with Katamari and Ace Combat, and the latter was fucking atrocious the way it was pulled.

Fuck.

/rant


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Omfg the people online can go fuck themselves, they suck so much that they stoop to just sitting on the ground and doing the same move over and over until they win. Stupid pieces of shit I havent won one match because the shitty cunt bags. I had one player pick apprentice and he only pressed the triangle and the x button. And one person who was a girl and just did ground kick. JESUS CHRIST WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 31, 2008)

If you can't win when they do that, I don't think you can really blame them for it >_>


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> If you can't win when they do that, I don't think you can really blame them for it >_>




Yes I can, because the character I generally pick arent low blowers. And when someone is constantly using the same move its considered cheating anyways.

And the shitty constant lag dont help either.

EDIT: Its nice i spent 60 dollars on a game that everyone cheats on, im done with it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheating? I'd be more concerned about how bad I was if I couldn't beat someone who only spammed low kick [etc] than I would be with angsting out over them doing it in the first place. I'm not trying to talk shit or anything, but if you're losing to that...

/practice morebetter

Lag, I can understand. That's your bad luck, I guess.

I can't think of a way for this conversation to continue without you getting more pissed about it, so I'll stop.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Pick Kilik or Sigfried and drill their ground loving asses.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 31, 2008)

Learn to guard more.

I guard every mother fuckin hit. And then I fuck them.


And when they guard you use throws.

They will cry like crack whore fuckers.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> You made the blue spirit, Superrazien? challenge me nao, You have XBL right?
> 
> Here's my list of characters I made:
> Afro Samurai
> ...




Sorry bud I have it on PS3, seems everyone made Afro Samurai, I need to make him. Also what weapons did you give Ken and Ryu?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol, Someone was low kicking again and I infinited him with Yun seong (he didnt know how to move whilst in the air)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Sorry bud I have it on PS3, seems everyone made Afro Samurai, I need to make him. Also what weapons did you give Ken and Ryu?



I gave Ken some maracas and Ryu corn. O_O


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

CORN! WASUP


----------



## Segan (Aug 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes I can, because the character I generally pick arent low blowers. *And when someone is constantly using the same move its considered cheating anyways.*
> 
> And the shitty constant lag dont help either.
> 
> EDIT: Its nice i spent 60 dollars on a game that everyone cheats on, im done with it.


That's bullshit. No offense, but that's pure bullshit.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

Usually when someone spams one move nonstop I just use krillic(sp?) and poke him until he stops.  If he's just spamming that move, just block, wait for opening, attack.  Man yoda is pretty annoying to fight, half my strikes go over his head.

BTW, is there a way to roll out of the way?  Because whenever I block peoples attacks they use that special move that breaks your guard.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 1, 2008)

Just got my copy yesterday!

It took me like 20 minutes to unlock everybody, wow...
Talim is not what she used to be...  and Yoda is a pain to kill at first!

One question guys: How can you edit a complete fighter from the very beginning (for example starting choosing male-female), without changing one of the main existing fighters?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> One question guys: How can you edit a complete fighter from the very beginning (for example starting choosing male-female), without changing one of the main existing fighters?



You click on the character box that has two characters in it next to the random box.

Anyway, worked on these last night.  I'm spent for now.  You can click on the pic to get their details.

The first two are originals.





The next few you might know.

Dante: DMC3



Prince



Shinobu - No More Heroes



Bad Girl - No More Heroes



Angeal - FFVII: Crisis Core



Genesis - Crisis Core



Sephiroth



Sagat


----------



## Hellion (Aug 1, 2008)

I just realized that I can make Sasuke


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> You click on the character box that has two characters in it next to the random box.
> 
> Sagat



Thanks man, I was clicking the character box near the apprentice 

Btw, that Sagat is win 



Kaze said:


> I just realized that I can make Sasuke



Do it please


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Thanks man, I was clicking the character box near the apprentice
> 
> Btw, that Sagat is win



Hehe, no problem man.  Here's a little Tiger Knee for ya.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hehe, no problem man.  Here's a little Tiger Knee for ya.



 Greatness.

Which style does he use?

I´m gonna try to make Tetsuhito from Tenjo Tenge...


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow DS, talk about getting Sagat absolutely spot on.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 1, 2008)

It is possible to make Vega of SF II with the Voldo Style?

hmmm....


----------



## Zetta (Aug 1, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Pick Kilik or Sigfried and drill their ground loving asses.



3H FTW, Massive zweihander coming for ya ass.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 1, 2008)

Zetta said:


> 3H FTW, Massive zweihander coming for ya ass.



I?d rather prefer 'old school' Mitsurugi


----------



## Ronin0510 (Aug 1, 2008)

You guys have to post more Custom characters, you guys are awesome with the creativity LOL


----------



## Amuro (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got my copy, Hilde is fucking awesome. 

I tried the CAS real quick and made Kenshiro and Yoruichi really need to unlock some more equipment so i can try some better chars.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 1, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Well I was gonna get the 360, but it's not region free like the PS3, so I'd be stuck with buying 100% Japanese games.  I will admit that most of my ps3 games are Japanese, but I do have some american games as well like MGS4 and GTA...4 (lot of 4s going around).
> 
> I do plan to give up and buy a 360 at the end of the month though.  I must play Ninja Gaiden 2.



aren't they giving away 360's in japan if you buy a happy meal ?


----------



## destinator (Aug 1, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Well I was gonna get the 360, but it's not region free like the PS3, so I'd be stuck with buying 100% Japanese games.  I will admit that most of my ps3 games are Japanese, but I do have some american games as well like MGS4 and GTA...4 (lot of 4s going around).



Well its not 100% region free but a lot of games are (Asian SC4 for example is RF too).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

I made a pretty messed up character last night while playing with some friends. I'm not going to tell you who it is because I might get in trouble for it. >_>

But if you want to see him, I'll fight you online with him. lol if you take offense to him though, my apologies.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you guys take your custom character pictures with a digital camera or something? I don't have one so I don't know if theses another way to take pictures of them and get it on the net.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

I used Donkey Show's idea for Dante, made him "darker" personality wise, made his clothes slimer, longer coat, mitsurugi's style, changed the hair and made a great Vergil.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> You made the blue spirit, Superrazien? challenge me nao, You have XBL right?
> 
> Here's my list of characters I made:
> Afro Samurai
> ...


Dude post your Ken, Ryu Hayabusa and Hibari.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 1, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I made a pretty messed up character last night while playing with some friends. I'm not going to tell you who it is because I might get in trouble for it. >_>
> 
> But if you want to see him, I'll fight you online with him. lol if you take offense to him though, my apologies.




I guess Hitler.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 1, 2008)

For those who are skilled in CaS... here's a competition for joysticks in 1up


----------



## Akuma (Aug 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's bullshit. No offense, but that's pure bullshit.



Whatever dude whatever you think, but its still pretty gay.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I guess Hitler.



No, but I was going to make him tonight when we play. But no Hitler stashe, so fuck it.



Kami-Sama said:


> For those who are skilled in CaS... here's a competition for joysticks in 1up



I'll have to post my Auron, Hard Gay, and Ken on there when I get a cmaera. Have to make an account first, though. But damn, there are some really good characters already there.
Harley, Obama, McCain, Battle Pope, Niko Belic, Izuna, etc.


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

Akuma, you don't play many fighters online do you?

95% of online players are laggy arseholes that just spam the shit out of about four moves because you'll have much more trouble defending against them if you have to work around laggy matches as well. You're never going to get a decent match online, it's become more and more apparent with each new fighter.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 1, 2008)

Was anyone else pissed that Sura can use two Katanas and her style is the same as Cervantas. But you can't give two Katanas to a custom character. That pissed me off.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

^I never tried but it sounds bad already.

Obama ftw.


----------



## Person man (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd appreciate if someone could set something straight. 
Is this a complete list of all the DLC for CaS from the limited edition codes? 

Soul Edge (Final Form) and Soul Calibur (Final Form) unlocked at the start without having to purchase them.

Female Character

HAT:
White brim

NECK:
Lace Tie
String Necklace
String Nectie
Ribbon Tie

SHIRT:
Feminine Blouse
Sailor Suit
Knit Vest
Blazer

PANTS:
Short Apron
Apron Skirt
Pleated Checkered Skirt

SOCKS:
Loose Socks
Knee Socks

Male Character:

SHIRT:
Uniform
Blazer

PANTS:
Formal Pants

SHOES:
Leather Loafers

Thanks.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Akuma, you don't play many fighters online do you?
> 
> 95% of online players are laggy arseholes that just spam the shit out of about four moves because you'll have much more trouble defending against them if you have to work around laggy matches as well. You're never going to get a decent match online, it's become more and more apparent with each new fighter.




Yeah the lag is just horrible, I am good at soul calibur online is just fucked. I Havent played alot of online ffghting games because I have alot of friends that play them too, But none of my friends like Soul calibur.


----------



## Felix (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no lag online...
However I have found a few spammers online. Against kilik its hard, but against all others, sidestep and grab. 

Rinse and repeat if they keep it up


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2008)

Person man said:


> I'd appreciate if someone could set something straight.
> Is this a complete list of all the DLC for CaS from the limited edition codes?
> 
> Soul Edge (Final Form) and Soul Calibur (Final Form) unlocked at the start without having to purchase them.
> ...


That's correct.  And it's not just SoulCal and SoulEdge Final, it's everyone's final and joke weapon.


----------



## Person man (Aug 1, 2008)

Many thanks, that was hard to find a confirmation for before I came here. 
I don't think I'll be needing a suit or blazers for any critical souls.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2008)

Person man said:


> Many thanks, that was hard to find a confirmation for before I came here.
> I don't think I'll be needing a suit or blazers for any critical souls.



Then no R. Kelly for you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Watch out, he's going to piss on your face.

Damn, lucky LE owners. Getting suits. ;_;


----------



## Diamond (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah i went for the first time online today, and geez all the players i played sucked, spamming 1 attack all over again.

taught them not to do it again. 
Pfft  people like that ruin the online.



Anyways love this game.


----------



## Segan (Aug 1, 2008)

By the way, how do you get the DLC for SCIV LE?


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 1, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Was anyone else pissed that Sura can use two Katanas and her style is the same as Cervantas. But you can't give two Katanas to a custom character. That pissed me off.



lol I wanna know how she shoots with her katanas.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

They should've made a n00b lobby for the spammers.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Aug 1, 2008)

Gots is for PS3.. for those who would like an online match add me

Duttyman

make sure put that youre from NF


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 2, 2008)

Can anyone give me an advice on how to perform critical finish?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Can anyone give me an advice on how to perform critical finish?



Use a soul crush when there blinking red (if they get hit) then press the L1, or lb button.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2008)

When their soul gauge is flashing, the easiest way to initiate it is to guard break them.  Hopefully they'll falter back all red then quickly press LB or L1.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 2, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Can anyone give me an advice on how to perform critical finish?



Didn't you get a manual?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2008)

Its weird but my manual didnt say shit about anything, it had like 4 pages of worthless shit.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 2, 2008)

I only pulled of a critical finish with Raphael, since he's my main, but i really have troubles pulling them off with Setsuka, she has like no guard break at all.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 2, 2008)

DS.  Do you have any info on the Japanese version of the game?  I've searched everywhere but I can't find a premium edition.  Was it that one wasn't made for Japan or something?  I don't wanna be stuck with the normal version if I have a choice in the matter ...oh and I have a ps3 copy of the game.

I can't get my ps3 online yet since I haven't figured out how to change options for my modem, but I do plan to do so soon (especially for the extra content for Disgaea 3).


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 2, 2008)

Lol I made Solid Snake, Tifa, and Sasuke, they look pretty cool.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> DS.  Do you have any info on the Japanese version of the game?  I've searched everywhere but I can't find a premium edition.  Was it that one wasn't made for Japan or something?  I don't wanna be stuck with the normal version if I have a choice in the matter ...oh and I have a ps3 copy of the game.
> 
> I can't get my ps3 online yet since I haven't figured out how to change options for my modem, but I do plan to do so soon (especially for the extra content for Disgaea 3).



The premnium edition is only for America, I think.


----------



## destinator (Aug 2, 2008)

Europe got some countries with SE too (SE = Premium?)

Btw Donkey love you .

Just recreated your Sagat and he looks awesome, to bad no hand to hand combat is allowed =/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

^Lol, I made one too. He actually looks the most dead on. Though I wish they had bandages to put on his arms, then that'd be perfect.


----------



## destinator (Aug 2, 2008)

Argh so there are really no hand badages at all =/.

I am still missing 8 achievements for complete equipment unlock so I hoped they might be in the game...too bad :|.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 2, 2008)

^^^ How did you get the eye patch and bandages?


----------



## destinator (Aug 2, 2008)

The Japanese Eyepatch was part of the set I unlocked with 20 achievements. The bandages were unlocked pretty early.

(if you're on the PS3 version no clue how unlocking works there)


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> The Japanese Eyepatch was part of the set I unlocked with 20 achievements. The bandages were unlocked pretty early.
> 
> (if you're on the PS3 version no clue how unlocking works there)



it works with how many honors you get.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2008)

How's Raphael/La Rapière des Sorel in this game? Better than in SC III?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> DS.  Do you have any info on the Japanese version of the game?  I've searched everywhere but I can't find a premium edition.  Was it that one wasn't made for Japan or something?  I don't wanna be stuck with the normal version if I have a choice in the matter ...oh and I have a ps3 copy of the game.
> 
> I can't get my ps3 online yet since I haven't figured out how to change options for my modem, but I do plan to do so soon (especially for the extra content for Disgaea 3).



My only guess is that you can buy it online.  Besides that, I don't think there was a Premium Edition at all.



destinator said:


> Btw Donkey love you .
> 
> Just recreated your Sagat and he looks awesome, to bad no hand to hand combat is allowed =/



LOL, thanks dude.  Just stick to Tiger Knees.  Whenever I use my Ken, I only kick.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 2, 2008)

The CAS is great fun, i've already made Kenshiro, Raoh, Yoruichi and just finished Quattro Bajeena who would be perfect if there was sunglasses.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, roommate finally picked this up yesterday.  we have been playing it ever since.

I am kinda... incredibly pissed that Ivy's moveset has been so horribly molested.  I am sure I could relearn her, but it's jsut to much work, and I am constantly goign back to my old button combos and fucking it up.

Charecter creation is great, so much to do with it, and the skill aspect is wonderful.

Thought about "making" charecters from other stuff, then figured it wasn't even close to worth the effort.  Though I did laugh my ass of when I fought Sakon and Ukon in my created charecter's storyline.

"Final attacks" are a joke.  I cannot even get one to register.  with my custom char, I beat them down, the orb shattered, the game made a shattering noise, and they were briefly stunned.  I immediatly hit L1.  Capt. Monacle then tipped his hat to the opponent, at which point she promple regained conciousness and beat my head in.

Kind of enjoying the game right now, but will have to give it alittle more time before I can give a decent verdict.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

I fought Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

Zasalamel's ending ROCKS!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone want to practice tonight for ranked matches? I need some action against real folks.


XBL tag is oneupdoe


----------



## Biolink (Aug 2, 2008)

If my cousin's would get off my freaking 360 for a second I'd play you

Xbox Live Gamertag-

Ekilla9402


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I fought Hillary Clinton.




Lol, The funniest CAC ive fought so far is Dog The Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol, The funniest CAC ive fought so far is Dog The Bounty Hunter.



i'm dying over here 

Did you win?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I just shattered a controler out of frustration of the assinine button input register.  Half the time, a button combo that is aspoed to do attack A, does something completely different.

I think i know my verdict on this game.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 2, 2008)

Biolink said:


> i'm dying over here
> 
> Did you win?




Yes but it was damn close -.- I was yun seoung.




> Well, I just shattered a controler out of frustration of the assinine button input register. Half the time, a button combo that is aspoed to do attack A, does something completely different.
> 
> I think i know my verdict on this game.



That happens to me a shit load online.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, I learned to side step and throw after encoutering a bunch of n00bs in ranked matches.

Anyone wanna play on XBL? I tried to play DS but our 360's can't connect. ;_;


----------



## Frostman (Aug 2, 2008)

Im so sad, they changed Talim since SC2. Im gonna have to learn a new character or else ill never rank up.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 3, 2008)

Isnt the new content just old soul calibur equipment?


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Isnt the new content just old soul calibur equipment?



You get the armor of Sophitia and the head gears for Astaroth, Nightmare, Voldo and Yoshimitsu. 

But they are really neat and slick.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

I heard they cost like $1.50.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 3, 2008)

Man thats taking a huge chunk out of my wallet.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

But look how mother fuckin cool he looks wearin that bitch


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 3, 2008)

^ I find it really gay that we have to pay $1.50 with a credit card.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

Online has been alright so far, but I see what people are talking about with these half second delays.

2/2 so far.

In the only no laggy game that I got, perfected an Astaroth twice. Also beat an M.Bison >_>(Or somebody strongly resembling Dictator).

Got raped my very first match, and lost the second one in the final round by ring out.

Oddly enough haven't ran into a Kilik yet. I've played the 1 Astaroth, but everybody else has been either Cervantes, or a Created character using his style. All, but one abused his Up Teleport downslash Guardbreak(Not that familiar with this game, so I don't know the exact motions for that attack), but you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

This game has some funny online palyers XD

Played another Cervantes. This one had 246 wins to only 48 losses and a 5 win streak going, so I'm thinking

"Damn this guy must be alright"

NOPE!

Spammed that teleportation, guard break attack again. He got me the first round. From then onward, I simply sidestepped that garbage XD

He tries to fight me regularly, with a few of those attacks thrown inbetween, but I proceeded to rape his ass(no homo).


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 3, 2008)

When I use Cervantes if there is anything I spam it would be the gun shot attack. Monster damage.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 3, 2008)

I hate people who spam only one attack, i found 4 or 5 like that already, luckily i mainly use Kilik so i hit them from afar xD


----------



## Akuma (Aug 3, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I hate people who spam only one attack, i found 4 or 5 like that already, luckily i mainly use Kilik so i hit them from afar xD



I Main Yun- Seoung so when they do that I air kick combo them. Also everyone online ive met have done this ( about 6-7)


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> ^ I find it really gay that we have to pay $1.50 with a credit card.



Why don't you get a points card?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

Damnit, why must so many people use Kilik in ranked matches.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah kinda lame really, because of the range.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2008)

thats awesome all you need is the music from the fight.


----------



## destinator (Aug 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who has a hard time pulling of criticals? I mean I know the basics and in training it works like a charm. Then when I play the tower I cant get a critical at all anymore >.<.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 3, 2008)

Can anyone w/ a 360 tell me how Yoda is? I'm planning on using him mostly when I actually get a chance to play (Have had the game since release XD).


----------



## destinator (Aug 3, 2008)

To be honest, I hate Yoda because his size is totally annoying to fight :|.


----------



## Beast. (Aug 3, 2008)

This has to be about the only time I've ever wanted an XBOX360 over my PS3  

Fucking assholes, why couldn't they just put Yoda in both games


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> Can anyone w/ a 360 tell me how Yoda is? I'm planning on using him mostly when I actually get a chance to play (Have had the game since release XD).



He's annoying to fight.

As a character rank/tier wise, he's bottom of the barrel. 

Crap range, Crap defense, unsafe attacks.

You would think most of his attacks would be level to the ground, but for a lot of them(If not MOST of them) he jumps up in the air, right in the opponents face, as opposed to primarily using his size advantage and fighting level to the ground.

I've seen opponents ring themselves out using him on 4 different occasions.

For that matter on Star Wars characters, Starkiller/The Apprentice doesn't seem to be that good to me either. Doesn't have that many low attacks, also has unsafe attacks, he has powerful force attacks, but after the force shenanigans, he leaves a lot to be desired. 

I would think Vader would be the best of the Star Wars trio since his style is just straight up and down(Almost generic).

He's super fun to play with though.


----------



## Beast. (Aug 3, 2008)

Biolink said:


> He's annoying to fight.
> 
> As a character rank/tier wise, he's bottom of the barrel.
> 
> ...



Though I haven't had a chance to play as Yoda, I think that if the extra effort is put into "getting good"(play as them over and over, try to utilize all their abilties, add special items ) with any character, they can become amazing with them.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 3, 2008)

seems to be a lot of people with ps3 version 

Ill just settle with 360 when i get it i guess


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 3, 2008)

Got this for the PS3 on Friday night. I mainly use Sieg, bit Mitsurugi is also a beast as usual. The guest characters, including Vader and The Apprentice, are also pretty sweet.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

Kill Face said:


> Though I haven't had a chance to play as Yoda, I think that if the extra effort is put into "getting good"(play as them over and over, try to utilize all their abilties, add special items ) with any character, they can become amazing with them.



It's entirely possible to become a good Yoda player.

Just as of now, for me, his playstyle really leaves a lot to be desired compared to the rest of the cast. You have to do so much more to make sure you don't accidentally ring yourself out, and you have to be fighting in close proximity pretty much at all times.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone knows how i unlock The Apprentice ?
Haven't really done everything yet, but cleared Story mode with all characters on normal.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> Anyone knows how i unlock The Apprentice ?
> Haven't really done everything yet, but cleared Story mode with all characters on normal.



Beat Arcade mode with Yoda


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah alright thanks.

So that would mean that PS3 players have to finish arcade mode with Darth Vader?


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah if you have a Ps3 beat it with Vader


----------



## Beast. (Aug 3, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> Ah alright thanks.
> 
> So that would mean that PS3 players have to finish arcade mode with Darth Vader?



Yup, just did it actually..


----------



## Diamond (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah cool, so is the Apprentice any good.

I had to play him online, but the dude sucked, so i easily killed him.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 3, 2008)

IMO, Apprentice is not that good. He's alright I guess, but not oneof the better character.

Unsafe attacks. He only has like 3 lows. His grab whiffs on Siegfried and Nightmare a lot for whatever reason, and there is some other stuff I've forgotten about him. He was broken down over on the official Soul Calibur forums. 

Once you get past his powerful Force powers, he leaves a lot to be desired.

Damned if he isn't the most fun character to play with though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 3, 2008)

Hagi said:


> thats awesome all you need is the music from the fight.



DA DA DA DA DA DA dadadadada...

DA DA DA DA DA DA _dadadadada!_


----------



## crabman (Aug 3, 2008)

So having to repeatedly fight the apprentice with Darth Vader made me realize that, having a Jedi Fighting game would not be undesirable. Anybody else want to comment on this?

It could be pretty fun, the story is already set there's plenty of room for specials and characters and there's a pretty dedicated fan base.


----------



## destinator (Aug 3, 2008)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, there you go .


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought the apprentice was badass, I like the apprentice more than Yoda.  I'd much rather they let us creat our own jedi in CC instead.

Do you guys think its cheap of me to use raphael to attack my opponent to the edge then use throw to knock them out?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 3, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Do you guys think its cheap of me to use raphael to attack my opponent to the edge then use throw to knock them out?



Not if you don't think it's cheap that I do the same thing with Cerv's throw >>


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a strategy on how to beat Floor 41 and 42 on the Tower of Souls ( I think its those floors).

The first match is some armored bitch that uses Takkis style. You get 3 people to fight her, and she is stupid over powered, I can get passed her but my guys have such low health theres no way I can beat the second event.

Does anyone have a cheap way or strategy to beat this floor? its a real pain in my ass.


----------



## Beast. (Aug 3, 2008)

*Soul Caliber 4. Character Creations/Mimics.*

What characters have you mimiced on Soul Caliber 4 characer creations... ? Or.. What characters do you think/know are possible to make in characer creation on SC4...?

I've seen somebody make Sasuke on youtube, but it wasn't very convincing...

(this is not limited to Naruto characters)


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 3, 2008)

I made 

Sasuke ( From The Chunin Exam in Black)

Luffy Gear 2 and Afro Luffy

Zoro (One Piece)

The Blue Spirit ( Avatar)

Fire Nation Aang, the one with hair ( Avatar)

Cloud Strife ( FF7)

Tifa ( FF7)

Erza Scarlett ( Fairy Tale)

Nami ( One Piece)

Solid Snake ( Metal Gear)

So far thats it, I really wish I had a digital camera to take some pictures and show you guys.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

Some new ones I've made


Ganondorf (LOZ)

The Joker (Batman)

All The Ronin warriors (Ronin warriors)

Power rangers

Lenneth (Valkyrie profile)


----------



## Akuma (Aug 3, 2008)

> Ah cool, so is the Apprentice any good.
> 
> I had to play him online, but the dude sucked, so i easily killed him



Well incase anyone hasnt noticed the fatal flaw of The apprentice is that most of his killer combos and attacks are based around one attack. Thats his upwards attack, in which right after you do float and perform good combos, But the initial attack rarely hits anyone. He has bad ground based attacks besides a combo that rarely reacts correctly because of positions. His other ground based attacks are slow and limited, there is no proper way to combo with The apprentice unless your very lucky or you overuse his his ground ball force thing. The flaw in that though is being open after he overuses his force powers, which also puts Vader and Yoda at a flawed factor. Why would they base all of there base attacks around force if its limited? To me that is a bit much considering no one else in the game has limited use of certain attacks.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2008)

Himura Kenshin is the only one I've gotten so far but I'm going to start playing again soon. I plan on creating Ichigo next. Then Kenpachi and Cloud Strife.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 3, 2008)

I Made The Hulk, and KY Kiske(he didnt turn out very good)


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 3, 2008)

Altair and obi wan kenobi.

I have an idea in my mind to make iron man but it might not work out.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 3, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Altair and *obi wan kenobi.*
> 
> I have an idea in my mind to make iron man but it might not work out.



Bet it really pissed you off you couldnt give him a Saber.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

My favorite creation is Hard Gay and a "Ghost" I made.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

Unlocking 30 honors unlocks every equipment right? If so, I feel so complete.....


----------



## Akuma (Aug 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Unlocking 30 honors unlocks every equipment right? If so, I feel so complete.....




It does? It even unlocks the treasure chests in the tower of souls equipment?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

I am addicted to CAS


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> If it's against the computer, then no.  If it's against a human opponent, then no.  The game is competent enough to have maneuvers to escape this.



I am just waiting for them to put in some decent ground recovery mechanics, as it's always been one of the series biggest flaws.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 4, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Bet it really pissed you off you couldnt give him a Saber.



Yeah I was disappointed but I gave him a fucking rapier.  I'd actually be quite happy if they at least let us customize the apprentice.  I wanna make an anakin too.


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 4, 2008)

i made: dr.doom/dr.strange/black cat/darth maul/ryu/ken/darksiders wrath of war


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 4, 2008)

This is being merged with the discussion thread.  It's not like people aren't spending most of the time in that thread discussing character creations...plus it'd be nice if people would post some pics like DS does.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2008)

I just want a Dooku. I don't give a shit about Force powers, I'll just give him Raphael's style. Just give me a fucking lightsabre. D:


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 4, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am just waiting for them to put in some decent ground recovery mechanics, as it's always been one of the series biggest flaws.



Do you mean the speed at which you get up, or the options you have for getting up (i.e. rolling, rising attack, etc etc).


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

Played SRK yesterday.

Today I'd like to session with some of you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

I want to create a character w/ Algol's style and make my own jedi's. This isn't fair Namco.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

Im getting sick of the game simple cause of the online play, i thought it would bring a breath of fresh air, instead i play against fucking robots who are always spamming the same attack over and over again to see if they win, luckily i play with Kilik and i can simply swat them from afar....(sigh)


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 4, 2008)

I just did some Online play. It's fuckin fun even if I lose. I won a little. But it's my first time with SC online.

And Guard Impacting is so easy. I only found like, one guy that GI'ed me. And that could use it succesfully.

Taki is beast.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 4, 2008)

I made _myself_ on CAC.

Im pretty badass too.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

I love this game. *I love this game.*

I cannot stop playing it... It is like a FUN CURSE.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

I made Hachibi .  I am still trying to figure out what Fighting style to give him


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

SEONG MINAAAAAAAAA????????


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy shit Kaze, you have to post a pic of him.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 4, 2008)

I like this M.Bison. But I think he could use a better face.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf1rLFl7q_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 4, 2008)

Here goes some of mine CaS.

***My badass original
- with armor: 
- w/o armor: 
-w/o armor back pov: 

***SHREDDER
- 
- 

***8-TAILS from Naruto
- 

***MICHAELANGELO (scared to reveal his face lol)
- 

***KENSHIN (or kenshina?)
- 

***SEPHIROTH (of course)
- 
- 


This shit is funny as hell. They know they screwed everyone over by not letting there be at least a fucking lightsaber version of mitsurgi's sword.

And Hachibi with Yoshi mitsu style is like perfect. The funny thing is that I made him b4 this latest chapter. And when he got into fighting stance in manga i said OMG. My style select was PERFECT. I had to main yoshimitsu just so i can kick ass. 

I'm surprised there are hardly any yoshimitsus at all online. He's a beast.


----------



## Akira (Aug 4, 2008)

Some EPIC CaS's from you Wu Fei, I especially liked Shredder and the 8 tails.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

If anybody is on right now, want to Session?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

PS3 or 360, Biolink??


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

360 Jessica.

I assume you have a Ps3 since you listed Ps3 first lol


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

Aw, I have it for PS3. 

I haven't played online yet anyway, so I don't really know how it works too well.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah. Well that sucks for the two of us


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

Xbox Live gamertag btw is

Ekilla9402


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I like this M.Bison. But I think he could use a better face.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf1rLFl7q_E[/YOUTUBE]



Wait till you see my Dictator and Ryu tonight. Blows them both away.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have time tonight, but does anyone with the PS3 version play online?? I'd love to fight people who just aren't random nobodies.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 4, 2008)

I played so much my tv BROKE I have to wait to have it repaired......I was so close to unlocking all the equipment too......I wanna play so bad.......


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I don't have time tonight, but does anyone with the PS3 version play online?? I'd love to fight people who just aren't random nobodies.



You'll be able to add people from this forum, via the Gaming Department>Online MAtchmaking>Soul Calibur 4 thread


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Do you mean the speed at which you get up, or the options you have for getting up (i.e. rolling, rising attack, etc etc).



Options for getting up.  If the opponent knows what he is doing, recovering from being knocked down can be difficult to impossible at times.  Especialy with charecters who have a plethora of different attacks that hit the ground.

More Rising Attacks have alleviated this problem somewhat in the last few installments, but since most charecters are extremely limited in what they have availible for that, it is still somewhat of an issue.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Xbox Live gamertag btw is
> 
> Ekilla9402



I'll fight ya later Bio.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I don't have time tonight, but does anyone with the PS3 version play online?? I'd love to fight people who just aren't random nobodies.



My PSN name is the same as my fourm name, except I think it is Superraizen instead of Superrazien. If you want to send me an add that would be cool.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> You'll be able to add people from this forum, via the Gaming Department>Online MAtchmaking>Soul Calibur 4 thread



And I will.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted yet:

Here

edit:  youtube wrap doesn't work on UK version


----------



## Gold_guardian (Aug 4, 2008)

Arg I haven't gotten off a critical finsher once! What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2008)

Gold_guardian said:


> Arg I haven't gotten off a critical finsher once! What the heck am I doing wrong?



My roomate has gotten 2.  It's a bitch to time, with alot of luck involved.  Just make sure a shoulder button is set to do it solo (as hitting all 4 buttons with perfect timing is almost impossible) and make sure you are close to the opponent when it breaks.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My roomate has gotten 2.  It's a bitch to time, with alot of luck involved.  Just make sure a shoulder button is set to do it solo (*as hitting all 4 buttons with perfect timing is almost impossible*) and make sure you are close to the opponent when it breaks.



Not really I did 5 or 6 like that before I realized you can just push l1.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Not really I did 5 or 6 like that before I realized you can just push l1.



On which system, with what fingers?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> On which system, with what fingers?



Ps3, I did it with my palm.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 4, 2008)

I do it on the 360 facebuttons all the time. Well, I did everyone's two or three times to check them out before I stopped playing the game, anyways. Didn't seem too difficult to me. My thumb diagonally across the middle of the button pad hits all four at once, and I don't have shaq hands, or anything.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally got a chance to take pictures of my CAS. I'll try showing some that haven't been posted. 1/2 of mine I made from DS' ideas. lol










If anyone wants to see offensive character I made, just give me a PM. I can't post him here due to an obvious reason. But he lol's me everytime I use him online.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Finally got a chance to take pictures of my CAS. I'll try showing some that haven't been posted. 1/2 of mine I made from DS' ideas. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harley quinn, Bison, and Auron are very good. Just post the offensive character im sure no one is going to care, if not just pm him/her to me.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a Joker to match that Harley?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

^I tried a Joker, I deleted him after I was done. He didn't turn out so good....



			
				Akuma said:
			
		

> Just post the offensive character im sure no one is going to care, if not just pm him/her to me.


I'm pretty sure someone is going to go all psycho crusher on me.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol thats not too bad. Maybe you can just have people beat him up all the time lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Funny thing is, I use him mostly online. People laugh and shit when I play Player Matches. But when I do ranked matches, omg they all bitch and shit and give me Neg. Reviews just cause I beat them with him.

EDIT:
I made the Prophet Muhammad, it wasn't easy. Can't see him? Don't worry, I can't either.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 4, 2008)

Stop using him, also can you post all the equipment you used for Bison? I want to make him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh SH-- Muhammad?? LOLOLOL man i really want to see him now xD


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 4, 2008)

I lol'ed at this


----------



## Biolink (Aug 4, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I'll fight ya later Bio.



Thanks

If you're on I'll play you. I've been running through everybody today though, so just be warned


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 5, 2008)

What kind of camera do you guys use to take these pictures?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 5, 2008)

How the hell do you unlock the animal costumes?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2008)

Plan on buying it for the 360 since I don't have a PS3. Plus, I prefer Yoda over Vader anyway.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

No way! Darth Vader is the best! 

I love his poses and his win quotes. I usually laugh or at least smile when I use him and win because he's just.... very lol!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone interested in playing a online match atm? Rated or unrated i don't mind. 

PSN - LuieGast


----------



## Akira (Aug 5, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Finally got a chance to take pictures of my CAS. I'll try showing some that haven't been posted. 1/2 of mine I made from DS' ideas. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing CaS's from you Drunken Monkey!

Can you post what you used to make Auron, its absolutely spot on.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 5, 2008)

Those create-A-Souls are awesome


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Can you post what you used to make Auron, its absolutely spot on.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'm gonna have to try to make someone and post them here.

I made a pirate girl named Wynie. She's dressed in a blue pirate with with a jolly roger and her weapon is a giant squid.

She's great.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2008)

Once I get the full gear set i'll make some.  Trying to think of some less wellknown ones.

I bet Lloyd wouldn't be to hard:


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Once I get the full gear set i'll make some.  Trying to think of some less wellknown ones.
> 
> I bet Lloyd wouldn't be to hard:



You can't use Shura


----------



## Twilit (Aug 5, 2008)

GAWD, I'M SUFFERING HERE.

I've got another 6 days before I can get it 

But tell me, is it as good as 2? That was easily my favorite.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

Twilit said:


> GAWD, I'M SUFFERING HERE.
> 
> I've got another 6 days before I can get it
> 
> But tell me, is it as good as 2? That was easily my favorite.



Yes. Though 2 seemed to have more replayability then 4.

4 is for people that enjoy games. 


BUY IT!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

I loff Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I loff Yoshimitsu.



Hey a Yoshimitsu player, lol you dont see many of those around here.



Jessica said:


> No way! Darth Vader is the best!
> 
> I love his poses and his win quotes. I usually laugh or at least smile when I use him and win because he's just.... very lol!



It doesnt matter anyway, Darth Vader is no good and neither is yoda.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a Yoshimitsu player too, but Tekken versions sucks so much, jeez. Though in SC when I try to get my cousin mad, who i'm usually playing against in SC 3, I hop around with Yoshimitsu on his sword alternating between short hops or the powered one that go really high and he gets pissed off which is funny. But I've pretty much mastered Cerventes & Yoshimitsu. Though I use Mitsurugi & Siegfried a lot.


----------



## Silent Tatsumaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, but the Apprentice is ridiculous. Projectiles, unblockables, combos, power moves, he's fast... it's retarded.

And Vader's not that bad... just slow. I dunno about Yoda, since I have the PS3 version.

But for me, it'll always be the regulars. Sophitia, Taki, Mitsurugi, Seigfried, Nightmare, Lizardman, Talim. And I'm working on my Xianghua and Yoshimitsu.

Hilde's pretty good, though. And I love Shura. I wish you could customize her, those twin katana are too badass!


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

> Yeah, but the Apprentice is ridiculous. Projectiles, unblockables, combos, power moves, he's fast... it's retarded.



Actually Apprentice is only good against coms, he is quite bad against regular players because all of his moves are easily blockable and counterable.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Actually Apprentice is only good against coms, he is quite bad against regular players because all of his moves are easily blockable and counterable.



And his lows suck. So he doesn't have much mixup game.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 5, 2008)

I so love Nightmare.

And i find it cool that the Voices can be switched to Japanese 

He sounds even cooler now


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> You can't use Shura



Doesn't Cervantes have some posible blades?

Though that whole "no extra charecter" thing did piss me off, as I wanted to use Kamikirimusi's beatstick.



Akuma said:


> Hey a Yoshimitsu player, lol you dont see many of those around here.



My little brother plays him almost exclusively.  and my closest friend back home was a Voldo nut.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

I made Yoruichi and Hachibi this morning. Both turned out better than I thought. Yoruichi is pretty much dead on but I had to change Hachibi up a little bit.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 5, 2008)

Is Revenant available as Extra-char?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

Godamnit, Ive been trying and Trying and I just cannot make a good Ky Kiske or sol- Badguy.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh man getting a perfect online is frikkin fun.

I had like a 2 hour spar session.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 5, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Is Revenant available as Extra-char?



I want to thank you your set reminded me that I want to make Madara


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 5, 2008)

i finally got a chance to play this game on ps3. VADER IS MESSED UP MAN! He makes your ass bow down to him. And if u even fall  he has like an almost guaranteed force pick up to launch to force blast for damage out the ass. He shits on the Apprentice despite seeming slow.

And I lol'd hard when i saw his throw lol. The EMPEROR DROP?! win.

And drunken monkey whats ur Hachibi look like? I posted mine a few pages back. I am learning yoshimitsu just to make hachibi look godly.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

This is gonna sound stupid.

But is there any other way to crouch?

I hate guarding then holding down.


----------



## destinator (Aug 5, 2008)

I think there isnt, you need a button input before to get into crouch mode (I think attacks work too for that).

Without button inputs you're just sidestepping :s.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

Gawd the ps3's lag online is horrible. I hate the fact that I start doing thing 2 minutes after I push the button. But what sucks is that alot of people pick sigfried and its hard to miss with him even when your pushing buttons.


----------



## destinator (Aug 5, 2008)

Well the same counts for Killik!

Anyone got 1000/1000 on 360 yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> And drunken monkey whats ur Hachibi look like? I posted mine a few pages back. I am learning yoshimitsu just to make hachibi look godly.



You got live? I'll fight him with you. I don't have a camera anymore.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 5, 2008)

tag: Splackavellie G

dunno when i'll be on though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL, some dude on XBL named AfricanMadness who was this Kilik user I beat called me a white trash friend. 

I was like, "dude, I'm asian."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

Character Creator is fun, I've been making some One Piece characters because I'm bored. I made Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, and Brooke. For anyone who did the same, what characters did you use for Luffy and Sanji? I did Ivy for Luffy and Taki for Sanji, just because when you kick it looks good and the blades could be knives I suppose.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Rofl. I feel like using my "Ghost" against that African.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, some dude on XBL named AfricanMadness who was this Kilik user I beat called me a *white trash* friend.
> 
> I was like, *"dude, I'm asian."*



Your still kinda white. lol


----------



## Biolink (Aug 5, 2008)

Highlights for my day:

1) Kingdom's Kitty create-a-soul

2) Some guy saying he was going "Smash my fucking face in" and "I better stop laughing bitch" after I did Siegfried's low grab(The one that throws the opponent backwards)

3) Some European guy calling me a n00b after I raped him for "Using the same moves ova n ova". Perfected him thrice in honor of the lovely queen(I called it before the match and I was right ). Ringed that bitch out with that move to.

That 3rd guy was talking sooooooooooo much shit. His cooler Euro buddy that is now on my friends list is supposed to get a Euro girl gamer to beat me. Should be fun.

Donkey Show, we really got to get some games going sometime bro. I see you on all the time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you on the 360 or the PS3?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

I just played it for the first time a few days ago and I really enjoyed the game  Great graphics, nice gameplay, and well designed online play!


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 5, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Highlights for my day:
> 
> 1) Kingdom's Kitty create-a-soul
> 
> ...



We should all do this at the end of the day

Let's see my highlights

1) I got 2 perfects with Taki

2) I can predict most of Nightmare's moves now

3) I still have a hard time at good Kilik's

But the big one for me was getting the two perfects. Man it was fun.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

I cant do shit with anybody, I have constant lag.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 5, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> We should all do this at the end of the day
> 
> Let's see my highlights
> 
> ...



Killer shit man.

H8 Taki's 

Taki players are major thorns in my side


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Kilik's by far the worst.

Today I lost against a Cervantes player for the first time. I never lost to one before. Maybe it was because I killed myself with Yoshimitsu by accident. >_< Damn suicide attack.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow guess by what I'm reading SC is pretty fun. I would pick it up but, I've yet to by any next gen stuff.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 5, 2008)

FruitieSyrup said:


> Wow guess by what I'm reading SC is pretty fun. I would pick it up but, I've yet to by any next gen stuff.



Yeah it's a really nice game, even for the casual players there's enough stuff to keep you occupied for a while. Online is alright, could be better though, and a lot of people are fans of created players(I saw Inuyasha, Old Snake, Sailor Moon, Prince, Micheal Jackson, Ryu, numerous Hulks Afro Samurai, Bruce Leeroy, Sho'Nuff, and a She-Hulk today.).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

So how far did everyone get on the Tower of Lost Souls? I got to the 30F and just gave up. Luckily I have 30 honors so I don't have to play the Tower anymore.

I actually got close to beating it. After 12 opponents I had to fight Zaslamael at the end but failed completely. He had 2 life bars and GIed my attack and pwned my ass with one attack.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So how far did everyone get on the Tower of Lost Souls? I got to the 30F and just gave up. Luckily I have 30 honors so I don't have to play the Tower anymore.
> 
> I actually got close to beating it. After 12 opponents I had to fight Zaslamael at the end but failed completely. He had 2 life bars and GIed my attack and pwned my ass with one attack.



I've finished Ascend and got to 31 on Descend.  I know I can go further for sure.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh man you can make characters too? Oh, man DO WANT!
Hopefully I'll get one by Christmas time and buy then I can get a cheap used version.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get the kitty costume?

BTW DS, where did you get the dino/lizard head set for your CPL Tyrannus?


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys look I made

Falco Lombardi


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Does anyone know how to get the kitty costume?
> 
> BTW DS, where did you get the dino/lizard head set for your CPL Tyrannus?



I just got it after getting around 15 honors or something like that


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2008)

Im gonna try and rent this tomorrow so I'll be on XBL hopefully to fight


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 6, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So how far did everyone get on the Tower of Lost Souls? I got to the 30F and just gave up. Luckily I have 30 honors so I don't have to play the Tower anymore.
> 
> I actually got close to beating it. After 12 opponents I had to fight Zaslamael at the end but failed completely. He had 2 life bars and GIed my attack and pwned my ass with one attack.



I am on floor 45-46, and let me tell you it is the most cheap thing you will ever play in your life. If by some chance you get past 45, 46 is near impossible.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 6, 2008)

> I am on floor 45-46, and let me tell you it is the most cheap thing you will ever play in your life. If by some chance you get past 45, 46 is near impossible.



I've spent longer on some snk bosses than this game has been out.


----------



## destinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Well there are cheap ways for most of the floors!

45-46

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUNmSO8C7Ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So how far did everyone get on the Tower of Lost Souls? I got to the 30F and just gave up. Luckily I have 30 honors so I don't have to play the Tower anymore.
> 
> I actually got close to beating it. After 12 opponents I had to fight Zaslamael at the end but failed completely. He had 2 life bars and GIed my attack and pwned my ass with one attack.



I've only gotten to 13 or something. It's pretty hard (for me), but I don't play Tower of Lost Souls much and I know I could get further.

But I don't know if I really want to...


----------



## destinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Well you could  just use Astaroth, its pretty easy to get at least the 20 floors down with him.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Is he that good or easy to use or???

My boyfriend used him for the first time yesterday (he was using Siegfried before) and he really, really, really humiliated me. :\


----------



## destinator (Aug 6, 2008)

He has one "cheap" move that makes TolS pretty easy most of the time. Its constantly using is 1(down back)X and then Y move.

On a sidenote, SC4 sold 2 mil copies .


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

I´m in floor 46... Jeez this is hard as hell... I´m combining convenient Kilik ring outs with flashy Mitsurugi carnage.


----------



## destinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Check the video I posted above, crouch grabs seem to work wonders ^^


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

I've found myself humming the Imperial March sometimes throughout the past week.

Stupid Darth Vader......


----------



## Bishiri no Jyoou (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually just got this! x]


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 6, 2008)

For those of you who play online, what're your win/lose records?

Mines something like 19 wins 12 loses. Lol I had a bad streak this morning.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

What did you get it for?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 6, 2008)

Me? 

I got if PS3.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2008)

To unlock characters in this do you play story mode?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2008)

You have to buy the characters. 

you can't unlock them through story mode.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 6, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> For those of you who play online, what're your win/lose records?
> 
> Mines something like 19 wins 12 loses. Lol I had a bad streak this morning.



30-13 in ranked



K-deps said:


> To unlock characters in this do you play story mode?



Some characters to make them available you do have to beat either Arcade or Story mode with certain characters. Apprentice won't become available until you beat Arcade mode with Yoda/Vader for example.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Aug 6, 2008)

Jesus christ.
Has anyone else been completely irritated with the lack of character variation online?
When I fight someone, i'm always fighting someone who's using big ass characters like segfried or nightmare. Or, people with long weapons where its damn near impossible to get close to them if you need to.

Maybe i'm just complaining, but I want to fight someone who has skill, not someone who just likes to pound the living shit out of their opponent. Drains all the fun for me.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

GeneralSummer said:


> Jesus christ.
> Has anyone else been completely irritated with the lack of character variation online?
> When I fight someone, i'm always fighting someone who's using big ass characters like segfried or nightmare. Or, people with long weapons where its damn near impossible to get close to them if you need to.
> 
> Maybe i'm just complaining, but I want to fight someone who has skill, not someone who just likes to pound the living shit out of their opponent. Drains all the fun for me.



But this is the best part of the game.

It's learning about how to beat those kinda players. And what strategies to use.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont know overall this game is very dull to me, im going to keep playing it until I get all the equipment play a couple online matches and quit.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 6, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> For those of you who play online, what're your win/lose records?
> 
> Mines something like 19 wins 12 loses. Lol I had a bad streak this morning.



I think something like 232 - 130...I'm in the top 100!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 6, 2008)

Is Seong Mina considered cheap or was I just playing against an idiot? I like the online, a tiny bit laggy (it's giving me problems dodging gabs...) but otherwise great!


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Is Seong Mina considered cheap or was I just playing against an idiot? I like the online, a tiny bit laggy (it's giving me problems dodging gabs...) but otherwise great!




Seong mina is ok, she works like kilik but she is alot easier to expose an opening.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I want to thank you your set reminded me that I want to make Madara



Oh Rly? 

ANd what about the Question?


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2008)

I like huge ass weapons.


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2008)

No Raphael lovers here?


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 6, 2008)

Have had the game since release and just finally got a chance to play today haha. I sat down for about 2 hours and relearned how to play (I haven't played since SC2 on Gamecube). Yoda is fun to play, I like his speed. One question though, where do you go to buy characters? I have a lot of gold but I'm not sure what to select to get in the shop. Also, can you buy weapons like in SC2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> Have had the game since release and just finally got a chance to play today haha. I sat down for about 2 hours and relearned how to play (I haven't played since SC2 on Gamecube). Yoda is fun to play, I like his speed. One question though, where do you go to buy characters? I have a lot of gold but I'm not sure what to select to get in the shop. Also, can you buy weapons like in SC2?


Everything is bought in the Character Creation menu.


----------



## natwel (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Beat me to the punch!!!!
> 
> As long as I get my Mitsurugi I'll be fine.


The trailor showed Mitsurugi so you'll be getting him.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 6, 2008)

Yun-Seong is my main. Next would probably Seigfried(or however you spell it) or Yoshimitsu<3 Tekken.

The most annoying thing online, is all the people who spam Kilik and just use his forward, forward square move, which can be a bitch to block sometimes, but I got pretty good at it.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2008)

Felix said:


> No Raphael lovers here?



I like him.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Yun-Seong is my main. Next would probably Seigfried(or however you spell it) or Yoshimitsu<3 Tekken.
> 
> The most annoying thing online, is all the people who spam Kilik and just use his forward, forward square move, which can be a bitch to block sometimes, but I got pretty good at it.



Hooray another Yun-Seong Player.
I main him to.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hooray another Yun-Seong Player.
> I main him to.



I main him as well.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I main him as well.



so cal you got SCIV???


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 6, 2008)

I haven't got a chance to play online yet but last week I heard there was problems with lag in online versus. Is this still occurring? I have a 360 btw.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I main him as well.



as do i


----------



## Athrum (Aug 6, 2008)

When i was descending the tower i got this Ring of Fire thingy at floor 15, what's it for?


----------



## Starrk (Aug 6, 2008)

Any Raphael players here?


----------



## destinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Just got every piece of equipment, roughly 3m are needed to buy everything.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys do you think Guard impacting can be spammed?

I guard impact like every attack. Do you guys think it's spamming?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Guys do you think Guard impacting can be spammed?
> 
> I guard impact like every attack. Do you guys think it's spamming?



Well it takes decent timing so no if your that good at timing your guards, It takes skill unlike spamming.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, I can barely do one.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> so cal you got SCIV???



Of course.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Well it takes decent timing so no if your that good at timing your guards, It takes skill unlike spamming.



I GI alot.

Today this one kid called me a "God at guard impacting" I lol'ed

So I thought. Am I doing it too much?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I GI alot.
> 
> Today this one kid called me a "God at guard impacting" I lol'ed
> 
> So I thought. Am I doing it too much?




I dont really think so spamming guard means your cautious spamming moves means your a jackass loser noob from hell.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Of course.



360 or PS3?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> 360 or PS3?



I have it for the 360.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I have it for the 360.



I wuv you

add meh

GT: KdepS
ill be play SCIV on friday gotta finish up gta


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I wuv you
> 
> add meh
> 
> ...



Gamertag: Strider G

I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 6, 2008)

im not so great at SC so dont expect much
also if anyone else wants to add me feel free


----------



## Athrum (Aug 7, 2008)

I got another accessory and i cant use it, that's weird. Do you guys know anything about this??


----------



## Akuma (Aug 7, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I got another accessory and i cant use it, that's weird. Do you guys know anything about this??



Maybe its in special items, I think only Saber wielders can have them. It should be the last equip bar.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, my roommate made D from Vampire Hunter D, and the 4 knights from the Rose Princess book.  All came out ok, but will be alot more accurate when we get more pieces.

Did enjoy giving D Raphels moveset, and having his critical finish be a soul-leech thing.

Also, anyone main Seung Mina?  Always looking for some good tips for her. (my fav char)


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Also, anyone main Seung Mina?  Always looking for some good tips for her. (my fav char)



I main her, but since I?m not that a good player I really don?t have any good tips...


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 7, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I got another accessory and i cant use it, that's weird. Do you guys know anything about this??



Which one is it?


----------



## destinator (Aug 7, 2008)

Accessories can only be used by  the special characters and not by the standard characters.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

That downloable content is really stupid. Like, even more so than I thought..

I've only found one piece that it gives you for a girls, and it's a not so good chest piece. Guys get at least... Four head pieces, maybe five.

Kind of feels like a rip off for girls. Guys get more variety from it, but we don't?


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 7, 2008)

Well for example the power gems and rings are only available for invited characters such as Yoda, Vader, The Apprentice, Shura, Scherezade, Angol Fear and so on...



Jessica said:


> That downloable content is really stupid. Like, even more so than I thought..
> 
> I've only found one piece that it gives you for a girls, and it's a not so good chest piece. Guys get at least... Four head pieces, maybe five.
> 
> Kind of feels like a rip off for girls. Guys get more variety from it, but we don't?



Well, you ladies have Shura and Scherezade 2 of the most impressive character designs I´ve ever seen in a fighting game... and they have been designed nonetheless by the Gantz and Tenjou Tenge creators!

But yeah... you lack accesories...


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That downloable content is really stupid. Like, even more so than I thought..
> 
> I've only found one piece that it gives you for a girls, and it's a not so good chest piece. Guys get at least... Four head pieces, maybe five.
> 
> Kind of feels like a rip off for girls. Guys get more variety from it, but we don't?



Girls have a boob slider.  That's already a win.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Girls have a boob slider.  That's already a win.



The physique? I always keep mine at around... -25 or so. If you put it on 50 it's just.. retarded.

I had to make NORMAL outfits for Ivy and, um, the umbrella girl (I forget her name) because.... Well, come on. Talk about impractical. x_x


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 7, 2008)

The hardest thing for me is to mix a good set of abilities without making my character look dumb...


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hate that! I've made some really nice characters who I really like, but I can't give them ANYTHING because of those stupid stats and points.

I made Anna Williams last night. I think I did pretty good.. I should post her later.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> The physique? I always keep mine at around... -25 or so. If you put it on 50 it's just.. retarded.
> 
> I had to make NORMAL outfits for Ivy and, um, the umbrella girl (I forget her name) because.... Well, come on. Talk about impractical. x_x



Lulz umbrella girl you mean Rihanna?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Setsuka? I think?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2008)

Hes talking about Soul Calibur... 

He means Setsuka


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Er.... ?

Wait, who means what?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I was confused for a second considering everyone is making appearances from other characters from fiction and reality.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I think Whispering Wind mistook me for a guy? 


I'm going to get online with this game..... Tomorrow night. Yes. I will make sure I do. I keep putting it off!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Your name is Jessica.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I think Whispering Wind mistook me for a guy?
> 
> 
> I'm going to get online with this game..... Tomorrow night. Yes. I will make sure I do. I keep putting it off!



I?ll be online too! Tag?

BTW, someone else is gonna connect this weekend?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2008)

No offense, but i dind't check out your name, and i instantly assume that mostly people on here are a guy anyways.

My apologies.

XD


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

There's an equal amount of guys and girls here. XD


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I?ll be online too! Tag?
> 
> BTW, someone else is gonna connect this weekend?



Oh, I don't have one yet. Not my own anyway, but I'll change that tomorrow night or something.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2008)

In the Gaming Department?
I doubt that.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> In the Gaming Department?
> I doubt that.



You'd be surprised. We outnumber you on the internet, you know. 


Anyway, I'm bored of Taki. She doesn't feel interesting enough.. Can anyone recommend anyone else? Besides Tira? (I don't like her at all)


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

> Yeah, I hate that! I've made some really nice characters who I really like, but I can't give them ANYTHING because of those stupid stats and points.
> 
> I made Anna Williams last night. I think I did pretty good.. I should post her later.


I somehow have made a really cool looking mitsurugy and yoshimitsu...my trick is to go mono-trichrome...just decide on a color and make your whole set be than and then add a few details...for example all of my mitsurugi's outfit is black (he has good stats and 4 good B skills, doesn't look silly...and he has a cape...i'm happy ) except the ornament of his phoenix kabuto...which i colored gold. 

My yoshi is light blue....and with his helm being more like a skull i sorta tried to imitate gray fox...he looks nothing like him mind you but he does look cool and he kinda matches his soul calibur...the good part is his stats though....140% attack 143% defense 200% HP and his skills are invisible, prevent ringout A (too many cheap people constantly try to ring you out online) prevent critical B and HP drain B.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You'd be surprised. We outnumber you on the internet, you know.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored of Taki. She doesn't feel interesting enough.. Can anyone recommend anyone else? Besides Tira? (I don't like her at all)



Proof and i will believe you. 

Raphael.  or setsuka is fairly interesting aswell in my opinion.
but you will undoubtly have a hard time against long ranged. D:


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> Proof and i will believe you.
> 
> Raphael.  or setsuka is fairly interesting aswell in my opinion.
> but you will undoubtly have a hard time against long ranged. D:



Wooo, found it.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

A Yoshi gray fox sounds interesting.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2008)

> Females outnumber males online in U.S., study finds



Too bad i live in Holland.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> A Yoshi gray fox sounds interesting.



I got a raiden yoshi...crap stats but he can do harakiri like he did against vamp! 


But yeah Yoshi is super fun for a tekken maniac like me....i already know how to lure "theh noobs" into his teleportations and life absorbing throws and other goodies...so i highly recommend him Jessica.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

I detest Raiden in any possible way you could ever imagine. Hmm maybe a Vamp Yoshi.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You'd be surprised. We outnumber you on the internet, you know.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored of Taki. She doesn't feel interesting enough.. Can anyone recommend anyone else? Besides Tira? (I don't like her at all)



Give a shot to Setsuka. Is difficult to handle but is faster than the most.
Also, Seung mina is a given but she´s just overused just like Mitsurugi so she bores me.

Don´t fall into the Xianghua trap... her range is ridiculous.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I detest Raiden in any possible way you could ever imagine. Hmm maybe a Vamp Yoshi.



C'mon now, ninja raiden was epic .


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I tried Yoshimitsu. He seemed really weird to use, because most of the time I was just hopping around on his sword without really meaning to.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> C'mon now, ninja raiden was epic .


Admittedly yes. 


Jessica said:


> I tried Yoshimitsu. He seemed really weird to use, because most of the time I was just hoping around on his sword without really meaning to.



That's what makes him so fun to use his style of fighting is so unpredictable and strange it's what drew me near him to master him. Yoshimitsu overall is a good character to master.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I tried Yoshimitsu. He seemed really weird to use, because most of the time I was just hoping around on his sword without really meaning to.



There's a method to his madness...learning to calculate distance and timing down your moves is imperative with him. He also has a whole bunch of more typical moves you can use...so just remembering when you need to do what is half the battle. 

He's also the most damaging char in the game with his suicides doing like 70% of a life bar in damage...and the one from his super manji dragonfly is surprisingly easy to land.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

With the correct timing Yoshimitsu is almost unstoppable really.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

How about Sophitia?


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> With the correct timing Yoshimitsu is almost unstoppable really.



I don?t see him that awesome.
I?m more willing to be afraid of Zasalamel.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> How about Sophitia?



Haven't played her much but she's pretty balanced real agile to an extent though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> How about Sophitia?



Cheap spamming ass with incredible boo...err...yeah she's good but has gotten annoying to face due to the myriads of online people spamming with her to death.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I made a few people who use her style and they seemed pretty easy to use.... I think I'll try her tonight.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah people spam Sophitia and Cervantes like crazy. Usually they use the uppercut strike with Sophitia over and over again


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

*Shutters* I hate those spammers.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I'm talking about learning somebody new so.. That's not an issue with me.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 7, 2008)

nyone else realize that Rock is Triple H from the WWE


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I'd probably overlook something like that..

But I hate that rhino-head wearing dick. He hits very, very hard.... I do not like him, Sam I am.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 7, 2008)

I find Asaroth to be more troublesome that rock.  Those low sweeps get very agitating


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Any tips for Floors 30-32 of the tower?  You get one person against the computer's 11.  

My roommate and I can both get to the final guy, but by then we are at about 1/3 a health bar, against a 2 health bar Zasalamel. (the guy who gives me the most problems of anyone in this game.)


----------



## destinator (Aug 7, 2008)

Use astaroth (with high hp/atk). Then spam his 1X (1=back down) X (hold) and then Y. Works wonders.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Any tips for Floors 30-32 of the tower?  You get one person against the computer's 11.
> 
> My roomate and I can both get to the final guy, but by then we are at about 1/3 a health bar, against a 2 health bar Zasalamel. (the guy who gives me the most problems of anyone in this game.)



I got so fucking pissed off on that room, I had barely any health left, alls I did is continuely grab Zasalamel.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

destinator said:


> Use astaroth (with high hp/atk). Then spam his 1X (back down) X (hold) and then Y. Works wonders.



I have a PS3, care to translate button inputs?

Also, the level's treasure bonus is to "perform a low throw".  What is this?


----------



## destinator (Aug 7, 2008)

X=[]
Y=/\

Its really easy as soon as you get used to it.

A video that shows how it looks like was on youtube too but I cant find it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Yeah people spam Sophitia and Cervantes like crazy. Usually they use the uppercut strike with Sophitia over and over again



As a Sophy player, I can tell you that move isn't  good anymore.  Not only is it slower than before, its lost its tracking and width.  If you're losing to that, you need to work on your defense because that shit is really easy to punish.

But shes an awesome player to learn considering her high and low mixup game is awesome.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 7, 2008)

So anyone have any tips for Seong Mina? Currently I´m just maining the Y button with a few kicks and X+Y button combos and a lot of guarding...

And what´s with all the Yodas online... they are so easy to beat


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

And some more flaws become apparent to me.

I was decending the tower a few minutes ago, and was wailing on a few people.  I ventually got to a Cervantes.  after some fighting, I get behind him and am about to hit him with a farily powerful attack.  *He then Guard Impacts it with the back of his head.*  I mean, seriously, come on.  I could see maybe Voldo doing this, thats about it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> And some more flaws become apparent to me.
> 
> I was decending the tower a few minutes ago, and was wailing on a few people.  I ventually got to a Cervantes.  after some fighting, I get behind him and am about to hit him with a farily powerful attack.  *He then Guard Impacts it with the back of his head.*  I mean, seriously, come on.  I could see maybe Voldo doing this, thats about it.



He prolly had the auto impact skill set...it's no malfunction.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Whew, after trying with a few different characters to beat story mode on hard, I finally did it today.

I had to resort to Darth Vader. x_x


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Storymode on hard isn't...that hard lol.

The last 10 or so levels in the tower of souls are truly hard.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

It really wasn't, but a few things gave me trouble.. Like that bonus character girl you fight on stage three. The one with the really long name who makes annoying noises.

Shezerante or something like that??


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 7, 2008)

I think iam going to main Sieg this time any thing good on(i know there's some)him?

Also what about the trow system?I heard you can GI trows any more has this change the game alot?

and is there anyway to spam/setup finshers?

URGG My local torny place(i play SSBB there)is thinking about adding SC4 there i don't even own the game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> He prolly had the auto impact skill set...it's no malfunction.



Blocking with your skull is a malfunction regardless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Blocking with your skull is a malfunction regardless.



If he has his back turned and the skill triggers that's the way it works...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> If he has his back turned and the skill triggers that's the way it works...



I wish the auto-impacts on...7 of my characters did that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 8, 2008)

While I was searching around I've seen a few good created characters randomly scattered around Neogaf and other places. Here's a few of the characters I'm going to add to my roster. I'll start tonight: 
*
Auron*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Gutts*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Renji w/cloak*
*Spoiler*: __ 






*
Jin Kazama*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Scorpion*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Sub-Zero*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Ryu Hayabusa*
*Spoiler*: __ 








Ok, time to start creating. To bad none of them come with the information.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the Scorpion and Sub-Zero. They aren't exact MK copies but more SC looking versions.


Also ill be gettin this tomorrow so I expect many people to play against


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

I keep forgetting to show my characters. x_x

I was going to try to go online with this game today, but I have plans tonight so.. Tomorrow!


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Gary (Aug 8, 2008)

dang I still can't buy this game :____________;


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

Two million in two weeks???

That sounds like an AWFUL lot. How does it compare to other games?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 8, 2008)

...I really need to get a PS3, getting sick and tired of having the premium edition shiny case starting @ me. :faceplam


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ...I really need to get a PS3, getting sick and tired of having the premium edition shiny case starting @ me. :faceplam



You have the game but nothing to play it on????


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, steelbox cases can be very tempting. I'm a sucker for any limited editions of a game I want to buy, too.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 8, 2008)

This ultra sucks for me i don't even own a 360 or a ps3.......


----------



## Athrum (Aug 8, 2008)

Same here, to bad the Limited Version wasn't available in Portugal


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 8, 2008)

my xbox 360 sucks it broke down on me ve had it since march after the november it came out and now all of the sudden the disk drive down work AT ALL it does open or close and if i force it open and put the disk it doesnt read it everything else works tho which is weird


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

Waffles and Pancakes said:


> my xbox 360 sucks it broke down on me ve had it since march after the november it came out and now all of the sudden the disk drive down work AT ALL it does open or close and if i force it open and put the disk it doesnt read it everything else works tho which is weird


What does this have to do with the topic?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 8, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> As a Sophy player, I can tell you that move isn't  good anymore.  Not only is it slower than before, its lost its tracking and width.  If you're losing to that, you need to work on your defense because that shit is really easy to punish.
> 
> But shes an awesome player to learn considering *her high and low mixup game* is awesome.



Ugh...that's what gives me the most trouble...she's the bulk of my losses online (lag doesn't help either, lol) my poor Lizardman


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

Lizardman? He always seems so slow and easy to beat.

But he sure hits hard...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Lizardman? He always seems so slow and easy to beat.
> 
> But he sure hits hard...



:amazed

I CHALLENGE YOU!! PSN NAO!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm kind of.. not at home.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm kind of.. not at home.



backing down eh? that's mmkay...I'll catch ya sooner or later!


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

Seigfried's are really annoying. I hate his forward B

his 6B. It's annoying. And since Taki isn't the greatest ranged character I have a hard time. WHAT DO I DO!?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a hard time too with using Taki against Sieg. I usually just guard and side step then run towards them and hope they don't press A.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 8, 2008)

holy shit i've had the best day ever.
I got the last copy of SC at Gamestop. I get home there's a fucking ice cream truck sitting next to my house. I buy a choco taco which is an orgasm in a taco. Walk in there are fruit roll ups... yum. Now I go play SCIV


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

K-deps said:


> holy shit i've had the best day ever.
> I got the last copy of SC at Gamestop. I get home there's a fucking ice cream truck sitting next to my house. I buy a choco taco which is an orgasm in a taco. Walk in there are fruit roll ups... yum. Now I go play SCIV



Oh yes. Nothing like a *healthy* treat and some SC4.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Oh yes. Nothing like a *healthy* treat and some SC4.



It's a choco taco so everythings ok


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

K-deps said:


> It's a choco taco so everythings ok



Damn....now I need a puddin pop


----------



## Kaizer503 (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't have Soul Calibur IV, but one of my friends has the game and I have Soul Calibur II that I borrowed from a friend. Is it true that Yoda is as ridiculous as some people say he is?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 8, 2008)

Kaizer503 said:


> I don't have Soul Calibur IV, but one of my friends has the game and I have Soul Calibur II that I borrowed from a friend. Is it true that Yoda is as ridiculous as some people say he is?



He's not.  People just haven't got used to him yet.  He's really susceptible to eating lots of highs and mids when he attacks, plus random ass ring outs.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Kaizer503 said:


> I don't have Soul Calibur IV, but one of my friends has the game and I have Soul Calibur II that I borrowed from a friend. Is it true that Yoda is as ridiculous as some people say he is?



I actually find him really easy to beat, just wait a bit, then a few verticals and repeat. Oh and the lovely random self ringouts!


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

I just met a good Siegfried. He told me I was the craziest Taki he ever met.

But he was good. Siegrfired's are annoying. But I've learned some tips from This cheers me up,cause when he gets back to his senses,Sasuke gonna get some serious smex'n


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

Today's my last day with a Gold Account. =/ If anyone wants to play me, hit me up. I played some guy named ekilla last night, forgot who he was but he goes to this forum....


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got critically finished by a pro mitsurugi player....

Why do I have to be so horrible at this game?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2008)

I like Japanese voice-acting...because when girls lose, they sound like they have been raped. That turns me on....


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 9, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I like Japanese voice-acting...because when girls lose, they sound like they have been raped. That turns me on....



... I like it becuse it?s better than the horrible english voice acting...


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> ... I like it becuse it?s better than the horrible english voice acting...



Well Nightmares voice is cool in English aswell.

But well 

Rape Screams are better...


----------



## Jessica (Aug 9, 2008)

What's wrong with the English voices? I think they're pretty good for what they are.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2008)

Meh...english voices don't even match mouth movement...and yoshimitsu who even in tekken games doesn't have an ENG voice having one in these games is blasphemy...that and the KO orgasms that are hawt of course .


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 9, 2008)

i just played this game at a ssbb troney........

Got my asskicked by Raph and Lizardman..... i used seig

Tips on fighting them?

Also how does the GI on Siegs B+K work?


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 9, 2008)

I finally made my own custom character this afternoon. He looks pretty badass. He is Nightmare style. I'd post a pic but I'm not sure how to take one on the 360. 

<---- tech noob


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 9, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> I finally made my own custom character this afternoon. He looks pretty badass. He is Nightmare style. I'd post a pic but I'm not sure how to take one on the 360.
> 
> <---- tech noob



You point a digital camera at your TV screen and take a picture


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 9, 2008)

Lol, though there was a way to take in game pics? Maybe not...I don't know much about the 360's features haha. i just go on once in a while to have some fun. >_<


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 9, 2008)

So I've recorded some videos of my Scorpion vs Sub-Zero. Here's the first. Also don't mind my voice, I'm sick, I just woke up so sue me. I'm also playing one-handed since I'm holding the camera. 

this

Here's the other one with me playing Sub-Zero vs Scorpion. Also playing one-handed. 

this

I've tried to edit them in embedded but it doesn't work so sorry about that.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what the new SC4 update for PS3 did?


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 10, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So I've recorded some videos of my Scorpion vs Sub-Zero. Here's the first. Also don't mind my voice, I'm sick, I just woke up so sue me. I'm also playing one-handed since I'm holding the camera.
> 
> killed them with
> 
> ...



How do your guys have so much health? Does level affect that or is it the gear? Or did you spec them max HP or something? 

Don't mind my newbieness, I haven't played around a lot with creating characters yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 10, 2008)

It's all about the equips.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 10, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> How do your guys have so much health? Does level affect that or is it the gear? Or did you spec them max HP or something?
> 
> Don't mind my newbieness, I haven't played around a lot with creating characters yet.





Donkey Show said:


> It's all about the equips.



That's pretty much it lol. Nothing really serious. 

It's great experimenting with different combinations while creating characters so try a little bit of everything out to get some good results.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 11, 2008)

Good games to Splackavellie G(This is Ekilla9402).

You ain't fucking with me on bigger stages though/non ring out stages


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2008)

HAHA. Watup killa.

 Don't forget i got two perfects in a row w/o ringouts fam. But yea good shit. I got too comfortable with my usual combos. U started blockin em. Had to mix it up at the end. U haven't tested my yoshi/yunseung yet tho.

just good to play somebody who doesn't run at me using the same shit over and over.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok so since I dont have a way to take pictures of my guys Ill just post how to make them if your interested.

First up 

Zoro ( one Piece)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Style: Mitsurugi
Physique: -22
Muscularity: -37
Male Voice: 2, pitch -18
Hair: Short rage, color ( 9/22/20)
Male Face: 2

Clothes
Undergarments: Executioners Fauld (1/45/01)
Upper Body: Workers shirt ( 3/01/01) (0/02/01) (4/02/01) (0/27/03)
Lower Body: Gumian Yecha ( 6/19/27) (9/21/23) ( 6/22/21) (9/21/17)
Ankle: Shinobi Tabi ( 0/01/01
Leg: Leather Boots (9/21/24)




The Blue Spirit (Avatar)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Style: Cervantes
Physique/Muscularity: Both -50
Male Voice: 2, pitch -14
Hair: Short (1/06/30)
Male face 1

Clothes

Face Equipment: Hannya Mask ( 9/45/25) (0/44/02)
Undergarments: Chain Mail ( 0/10/26) ( 5/13/32)
Upper Body: Warriors Kimono (1/21/32) ( 3/62/31)
Lower Body: Slops ( 1/21/32) (0/42/29) ( 9/44/30)
Ankle: Shinobi Tabi ( 0/01/26)
Leg Equipment: Leather Boots ( 0/17/32)




Erza Scarlett ( Fairy Tail) This is a female to those who don't know

*Spoiler*: __ 




Style: Amy
Physique: +36, Muscularity -40
Voice: 3, Pitch -12
Hair: Princess Long ( no real need to change color)
Face: 4
Eyes: (9/19/15)
Eyebrows: ( 8/63/22)
Skin2/10/06)

Clothes

Shoulder: Pauldrons ( 0/04/04) both
Undergarments: Scaled Suit ( 0/03/04)
Upper Body: Cloth Tunic ( 0/06/02) ( 0/01/01) (9/61/20)
Arm: Dancers Bracelet ( 0/05/04)
Lower Body: Goth skirt ( 0/58/32) ( 0/56/29)
Ankle: Shinobi Tabi (0/01/32)
Leg: Leather Boots (0/07/32)





*Spoiler*: __ 



Afro Luffy ( One Piece)

Style: Talm
Physique: -38, Muscularity -41
Voice: 3, Pitch 39
Hair: guess (0/48/30)
Face: 1

Clothes

Undergarments: Dragon Tattoos (0/44/32)
Arm: Leather Gloves (9/03/18)
Lower Body: Jesters Breeches (9/62/25) both
Leg: Straw sandals ( 3/09/17)




Nami ( One Piece)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Style: Kilik
Physique: +50, Muscularity -50
Voice: 4, Pitch -15
Hair: Swing (9/04/12)
Face: 2
Eyebrows: (8/07/16)
Eyes: ( 9/44/14)
Skin: ( 3/14/04)

Clothes

Undergarments: Bong-seon Underwear ( doesn't matter)
Upper Body: Tight Shirt (9/43/23)
Lower Body: Atalanta's Skirt ( 0/45/04) (0/30/11) (9/01/08)
Leg: sandals ( 7/08/19) (9/63/16)




Fire Nation Suit Aang ( Avatar)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Style: Klik
Physique/Muscularity: -50 
Voice: 1, Pitch +32
Hair: Short Rage ( 0/56/31)
Face: 1

Clothes

Head: Headband ( 7/63/23)
Shoulder: Usurpers Spaulders ( 9/61/28) both
Undergarments: Chain Mail ( 9/60/26) both
Upper Body: Training Shirt ( 3/02/28) (9/64/24) ( 0/47/29)
Arm: engraved gauntlets ( 6/64/23) ( 9/62/25)
Lower Body: noble Suit (6/63/22) ( 7/62/21) ( 9/62/22)
Leg: Leather Boots (1/06/30)




Solid Snake (MGS)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Style: Taki
Physique: +16, Muscularity -32
Voice: 6, Pitch -18
Hair: Gelled Back (2/03/32)
Face: 4
Eyebrow: ( 3/06/24)

Clothes
Head: Headband (0/06/24)
Undergarments: Usurpers Suit ( 0/36/22) (0/01/32)
Upper Body: Heros Breastplate (0/01/32)
Arm: Leather Gloves ( 3/39/27)
Leg: Leather Boots (1/36/26)




Sasuke Uchiha Chunin Exame ( Naruto)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Style: Taki (give Kunai)
Phys/Musc: -50
Voice: 2, Pitch +1
Hair: Spiky ( 0/02/23)
Face: 1

Clothes
Head: Heros Band (7/43/21) (7/44/24) (9/44/01)
Neck: Executioners Gorget ( 0/01/32) ( 0/04/31)
Undergarments: Caretakers Suit (0/05/32) (0/01/01)
Upper Body: Workers Shirt (0/02/32) all
lower body: Jesters Breeches (0/01/32) both
Ankle: Bandages (0/45/05)
Leg: Vagrant Waraji ( 9/44/21) (9/45/22) (9/44/23) ( 9/44/25)




Xena Warrior Princess 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Style: Tira
Physique: +50, Muscularity 0
Voice: 3, Pitch -31
Hair: Long (0/02/32)
Face: 4
Eyebrows: (3/06/31)
Eyes: ( 9/23/20)

Clothes
Shoulder: Pauldrons ( 0/02/32) (3/11/28)
Undergarments: Tanned Leather Armor (0/06/32)
Upper Body: Tiger Lily Breastplates ( 0/64/32) (0/62/32)
Arm: Leather Armlets ( 6/12/16) (2/04/29)
Lower Body: Belle Skirt ( 0/63/32) color 2 same as 1. (0/64/30) (0/11/27)
Ankle: short socks (4/27/32)
Legs: Menghu Boots ( 0/64/32) (0/63/30)




Yusuke Urimeshi ( Yu Yu hakusho)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Style: Talm
Physique: -46, Muscularity +0
Voice: 2, pitch +3
Hair: regent (0/41/31)
Face: 1

Clothes
Upper Body: Training Shirt ( 9/10/14)X2 (9/03/32)
Lower Body: Slops (9/44/17) all
Leg: Kung fu Shoes ( 0/44/32) (0/30/32)




Kratos (God of War)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Style: Cervantes
Physique: +17, Muscularity +50
Voice: 5, Pitch -13
Hair: none
Face: 18
Skin0/01/01)

Clothes
Undergarments: Protective tattoo (9/61/22)
Arm: Asura Bracelets (0/42/32) (5/10/25) ( 2/07/17)
Lower Body: Executioners Belt (9/02/22) (0/01/12) ( 9/64/24) (9/64/20)
Legs: Executioners Boots ( 0/50/30) (1/11/32) (0/44/01) (1/08/02)




tell me which one you like best


----------



## Biolink (Aug 11, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> HAHA. Watup killa.
> 
> Don't forget i got two perfects in a row w/o ringouts fam. But yea good shit. I got too comfortable with my usual combos. U started blockin em. Had to mix it up at the end. U haven't tested my yoshi/yunseung yet tho.
> 
> just good to play somebody who doesn't run at me using the same shit over and over.



I'll be on later on for my revenge for that lol. Right now my little bitch of a cousin is hogging my game.

We split our matches which is probably irritating me more than necessary  

That Zasa wasn't bad with it though.

If you want some good comp, me and my other "semi"-pro players will be on. Sure they would appreciate playing a decent Zasa.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

[=]



 I'm also pretty sure they mentioned DS's R Kelly on 1UP Yours.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> [=]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sure they mentioned DS's R Kelly on 1UP Yours.




Thats cool, I was more impressed by the dr. doom someone made.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> [=]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sure they mentioned DS's R Kelly on 1UP Yours.



OH WTF?!?!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> [=]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sure they mentioned DS's R Kelly on 1UP Yours.



Why not use the Ashura bracers as arm bandages, just turn them white?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Why not use the Ashura bracers as arm bandages, just turn them white?



It really doesn't look as good.  I've tried already.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 12, 2008)

DS what is that thing in the middle called ment to represent his scar?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 12, 2008)

It's Astaroths scar xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, it's an Astaroth custom so he had the no pupil eyes and the body type.  The open heart was the closest thing to the scar.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> okay
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sure they mentioned DS's R Kelly on 1UP Yours.



 

That Mario someone made is priceless.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 12, 2008)

i just got the game today....bout time

anyhow, did some of the moves change in the 3rd SC? cause the moves didnt really change from the 1st to the 2nd but ive noticed a lot of the moves i do especially with like ivy dont execute the way i imagine. its doing totally different stuff. 

and you can change the voice acting language in the game?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

staradderdragoon said:


> i just got the game today....bout time
> 
> anyhow, did some of the moves change in the 3rd SC? cause the moves didnt really change from the 1st to the 2nd but ive noticed a lot of the moves i do especially with like ivy dont execute the way i imagine. its doing totally different stuff.
> 
> and you can change the voice acting language in the game?


Obviously there are going to be move list changes, but some were changed more than others.  From what I have heard, Ivy received some of the biggest changes.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 13, 2008)

staradderdragoon said:


> and you can change the voice acting language in the game?



Thankfully yes, the english voices are horrid, but Darth Vader's japanese voice is awful too xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 13, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Thankfully yes, the english voices are horrid, but Darth Vader's japanese voice is awful too xD



Good thing he sucks in the game then lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright. 

I've made some new characters so anyone who plays with me will notice some newbies in my arsenal. Of course Scorpion is my favorite custom but he's been surpassed now by another custom. I'll try to get pictures up later if I can. Probably videos judging my last ones. 

I need to think of some out of nowhere people to create next hmmm. Let me think....


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2008)

I created Uchiha Madara.

Looks pretty cool.

I gave him Taki's style.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 15, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I created Uchiha Madara.
> 
> Looks pretty cool.
> 
> I gave him Taki's style.



ewww...

I wish they kept the random styles and weapons they made up from the last game. Madara needs the chained sickle....or that gayass fan.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> ewww...
> 
> I wish they kept the random styles and weapons they made up from the last game. Madara needs the chained sickle....or that gayass fan.



Hey takis style fits just fine.

It's Ninja, we have to take what we get.

I also made Shodaime, gave him Kiliks style.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 15, 2008)

The Minato I created has Taki's style and it fits him perfectly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2008)

Just bought the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Just bought the game.



For what system?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> For what system?



Xbox 3fixme

Trying to find a character to use.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Aug 15, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hey takis style fits just fine.
> 
> It's Ninja, we have to take what we get.
> 
> I also made Shodaime, gave him Kiliks style.



You could use Mitsurugi a option

If anyone wants to play me my gamer tag : The 3rd Savior


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Xbox 3fixme
> 
> Trying to find a character to use.



Use Kilik and spam Y button like 90% of the people online.  

J/K don't do that because I hate those people.  

Heh, I even made a copy of my custom character and named him "Lol Kilik." 

I've found Mitsurugi and Cervantes to always give me a challenge, give them a try.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually i get more Cervantes and Mitsurugi spammers than Kilik


----------



## Akira (Aug 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Actually i get more *Cervantes* and Mitsurugi *spammers* than Kilik


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 17, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Actually i get more Cervantes and Mitsurugi spammers than Kilik



I hate Cervantes users, I use my Yoshimitsu against them if they piss me off.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm only good with Nightmare.  




And that's pushing it


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I found my main


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 17, 2008)

Who? Kilik?  

EDIT: I fail at reading spoiler


----------



## Akuma (Aug 17, 2008)

Yoshimitsu has so many moves, but yet most of them kill himself.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 18, 2008)

Finally received my copy after two weeks of waiting. Can't wait to start playing tonight after work. (PS3 version btw)


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yoshimitsu has so many moves, but yet most of them kill himself.



But some of em heal him so it's sorta balanced out.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 20, 2008)

New ZP review, SC4:


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 20, 2008)

the hell?! 
y am i just finding this thread??
i need to lurk more.


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally... finished the Tour of Souls... Holy fuck, that shit was hard.


----------



## Trolli (Aug 21, 2008)

how good is this game


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2008)

setoshi said:


> Finally... finished the Tour of Souls... Holy fuck, that shit was hard.



Ascending or descending?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey how do you get Darth Vader?


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 21, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Ascending or descending?



Ascending     !


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the Xbox 360 version but is there anyway to get him?


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

^Not for the time being.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2008)

Then what is the empty slot for next to The Apprentice?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2008)

good question, we have no idea xD
I've finished the tower but only descending, Ascending im on the second last mission


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 21, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Then what is the empty slot for next to The Apprentice?


That is Vader but he is not available yet. Just enjoy the game without him.

Anyway I just got my 360 and a copy of Soul Calibur 4 today. Enjoying it so far, I also picked up a copy of the Orange Box so I can play Portal.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Aug 21, 2008)

Floor 58 is way too f'ing hard.  I had no trouble until this one.  I hate Cervantes and all their switch spam combos.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 21, 2008)

My brother has been hogging the game. I still haven't done story mode plus it turns out we didn't set up a save file meaning we're going to have to reunlock things.


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 21, 2008)

This is how I beat FL 56-59 by having...

Astaroth at level 9
Venom A
HP Drain A
Start Dash B

You pick two Astaroth's

Just spam down+back X Y or X X, eventually you'll win. 

I've passed it with Siegfried also but I did that with luck.

FL 60 is easy if you just do the AI trick.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Aug 21, 2008)

I was hoping to avoid doing something like that and doing it legitimately because I'm so close to finishing it.  I might just have to take your advice though.  Maybe I'll try for a couple more days, but thanks.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else find the story mode(s) disappointing? It's basically just like playing through arcade mode with a cutscene at the end..

What happened to Edge Master/Tales of Souls mode??


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Zounds!


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

Better post some of my customs I guess:






*Spoiler*: _My personal favourite_ 










Sorry about the awful picture quality, I'm using my phone since my brother took the digital one.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 22, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I've always said; _"Soul Calibur needs more Lolicon."_


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 22, 2008)

Picked up a used copy of Dead or Alive 2 Hardcore for cheap. Always did want to try the series out.

So far I've cleared Kasumi and Ayane's stories, largely by button-mashing and lots of Continues.

Man, my thumb is sore after several rounds of mashing the D-pad, something that's never happened while using the analog stick with the Soul Caliburs. I should check if there's a way to switch to the stick.

I miss some other things from Soul Calibur, like being able to strike grounded foes, being able to roll away when grounded, and generally knowing what the heck I'm doing "Razz"

The dubbing is pretty terrible. No Japanese audio option, unfortunately.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 22, 2008)

^Are you sure? I seem to recall DOA II Hardcore having Japanese. You might wanna check again.

That was one of the first games I got for PS2. I got it pretty much solely because it had Ryu Hayabusa in it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL!

I played this Japanese guy today. All the way from Hokkaido.

There was so much input lag. But The guy's a really cool guy.

Even though we can only talk in nihongo.


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 25, 2008)

Man I'm almost done with my achievements... 790 I think is what I got so far D:


----------



## Draffut (Aug 25, 2008)

Wait?  People actually enjoy Amy?  As far as I can tell, she's the new Astaroth, hope she doesn't make Raphael obsolete like Astaroth did.

And she looks hideous to boot.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2008)

Amy kicks ass. She's way better than raph.


And she's typical goth-loli as far as looks go, far from hideous...what's not to love?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 25, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Amy kicks ass. She's way better than raph.
> 
> 
> And she's typical goth-loli as far as looks go, far from hideous...what's not to love?


Don't forget her story mode ending. Hillarious.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone got some advice on beating Arcade on 360, The Apprentice is to damn hard lol


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

welp,
I'm outta SC for about 3 weeks, but if I'm lucky, it may only take 1week&half or 2 weeks. (for my 360 to be fixed).

its been boring as shit not playin it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2008)

I sold my copy. >.< Some idiot payed me retail price, guess he was too lazy to go buy it himself in the store. But mine's practically brand new mint condition.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 25, 2008)

Goku said:


> Anyone got some advice on beating Arcade on 360, The Apprentice is to damn hard lol




Apprentice can be a real spam ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I just use someone with great kick moves to counter his high and mids (yun seoung).


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 25, 2008)

Goku use Yoda and spam Foward+Y and Grabs.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Apprentice can be a real spam ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I just use someone with great kick moves to counter his high and mids (yun seoung).



i love fighting Apprentice on arcade, he's the only challenge u get from it.
it seems to easy (even on edgemaster). My bro played him once, and lost for 15 mins


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2008)

He has way too short of a range, if you play him from mid distance (not far enough for him to use his force without risk) he's simple to beat.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 26, 2008)

multimedia arcade stick FTW. do they even make those?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> ^Are you sure? I seem to recall DOA II Hardcore having Japanese. You might wanna check again.



Ah, found it  ... It still sounds suspiciously bad, even when I can't understand it.

It does explain why Kasumi sounded like Talim in the dub though: Her Japanese voice was young like that to begin with.

Also managed to switch to analog stick, and dug up the Age/boob-bounciness setting. It's completely unnoticeable at the default age of 17; At age 99, on the other hand...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 26, 2008)

So I've made fifty characters in Soul Calibur IV so far. This is the only entertainment value the game holds for me, but it is pretty fun. I managed to make Shadow, Celes, Terra, Sabin, and Cyan all look pretty much like they're supposed to. I also made almost every D&D character I've ever played. Then I made cross-gender versions of all of them. Thanks to that, I've got a bunch of weird stories in my head.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 26, 2008)

Creating alternate costumes often takes up my time on Soul Calibur IV. I'm quite pleased with the outfit I gave Seong Mina. My brother and I both created a Harley Quinn costume for Tira.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 27, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Don't forget her story mode ending. Hillarious.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*RING OUT.*


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 27, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> So I've made fifty characters in Soul Calibur IV so far. This is the only entertainment value the game holds for me, but it is pretty fun. I managed to make Shadow, Celes, Terra, Sabin, and Cyan all look pretty much like they're supposed to. I also made almost every D&D character I've ever played. Then I made cross-gender versions of all of them. Thanks to that, I've got a bunch of weird stories in my head.



So there's no limit on the number of custom characters you can save? Cool. You have to "buy" additional slots in SCIII (IIRC the max is under ten), but I'm not very prolific anyway, so I've been getting by on four slots:

- A female knight, my Chronicles of the Sword character
- A skimpily-dressed version of above
- A skimpily-dressed version of Abelia to go with above, since she's your character's rival in CotS
- Jin from Samurai Champloo


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Max is fifty per file. I'm five achievements away from unlocking the rest of the clothing (because Tower Mode is even worse than Tales of Souls Mode was in SCIII, and I refuse to waste any more time on it when I can just get achievements).


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 29, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Max is fifty per file. I'm five achievements away from unlocking the rest of the clothing (because Tower Mode is even worse than Tales of Souls Mode was in SCIII, and I refuse to waste any more time on it when I can just get achievements).



good point,


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2008)

I had the 30 honors before even knowing i needed em for the armor lol...playing online a lot does that.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I had the 30 honors before even knowing i needed em for the armor lol...playing online a lot does that.



thats also true,


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> thats also true,



So you're getting a ps3 or not? I need to play someone skilled lol...people suck at sc4 apparently...my ranked is like 500 wins 42 losses lol.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> So you're getting a ps3 or not? I need to play someone skilled lol...people suck at sc4 apparently...my ranked is like 500 wins 42 losses lol.



id play ya, if i was ever on my ps3 nymor


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Sep 6, 2008)

This game a let down? After so much anticipation not much people are talking about it.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 6, 2008)

It died faster than Brawl, People just moved on. I thought it got boring because of the online players and their spamming.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 6, 2008)

Yup, my thoughts exactly. Even in non ranked fights people only play to try and find a spammable trick.....


----------



## Akuma (Sep 6, 2008)

People can argue "you can beat them easily" but lol its not fun fighting them in the first place.


----------



## Akira (Sep 6, 2008)

Frankly, spamming is something synonymous with Soul Calibur. The only time I think tactically is when I should guard break (not sure if that's the actual name) and whenever I attack its always just either spamming normally or spamming while crouching, and I still manage to win most of my online matches. While I'm sure there is some depth to it, I bet most players just spam attacks randomly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 6, 2008)

Spammers are just noobs...it's way deeper than "everyone just looking for a move to spam randomly".


You just sound like you've not delved into the game enough or you've been playing against way too many noobs.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 6, 2008)

It thought it said Soul Eater!!


----------



## Akira (Sep 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> You just sound like you've not delved into the game enough or you've been playing against way too many noobs.




Pretty much lol, the online mode is awful and I don't really play it with friends.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 6, 2008)

It's not just noobs, you find people in their 50's or 60's and you think they kick ass and they only spam an attack. It's idiotic to the point that makes you want to sell the game..


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 6, 2008)

some very good points. and agree with it being boring with spamming and all,
but i also concur with it being highly addictive and fun ex. spamming.

im very good, great at times in this game,
but do to spam/gimmicks, i lost a total of 280 times (if u dont believe im good, just play me, 360 only)
however i won 315. i can honestly say, i lost probly to a 'good' player less than 60 times. all others were ring outs and gimmicky players. yet, i still love it.

i think a huge problem is due to not being able to get up quick enuff to defend next attack. that shit is irratating. i actually let ppl up, cuz its boring beating them whilst their down.


@Driekoo
lol, my xbox is back
but trust me, wen i do get a ps3 and SC, you will be contacted immediately.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds good...i'm at 47 losses 550ish wins...like lvl 75 or so. 


My player-match record is 62 consecutive wins with no spam at all and just skill . (after the 62nd win i didn't lose, i just stopped playing cause i was hungry)


Now i have about half the roaster as my mains, newest ones are Raphael and  Astaroth...he's a huge beast....i've gotten more perfect with him than every other char put together. After my Yoshi Asty's prolly my best char.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Sounds good...i'm at 47 losses 550ish wins...like lvl 75 or so.
> 
> 
> My player-match record is 62 consecutive wins with no spam at all and just skill . (after the 62nd win i didn't lose, i just stopped playing cause i was hungry)
> ...



i just learned yoda
and the apprentice last week.
but as i stated once b4, kilik is probly my best player, cuz he has all range 
attacks. and he's also like the only player i use where i always kno my next attack.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate when people use Yoda.

Hes so cheap.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 7, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I hate when people use Yoda.
> 
> Hes so cheap.



yea, he is 
i only learned/used him cuz i done story wit em.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I hate when people use Yoda.
> 
> Hes so cheap.


I've never considered him cheap, in fact I've often accidentily fallen out the ring while playing as him.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 8, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I've never considered him cheap, in fact I've often accidentily fallen out the ring while playing as him.



also true.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 8, 2008)

can somoene make soul eater characters in a vid


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 9, 2008)

I love this game so much if anybody has it vs me. 

My id is bootyclap 

and my ranked percentage is lvl 30 65%. 

i have it on ps3.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

Thread update seeing as how there is a new title releasing in several weeks.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

This PSP SC?

With Cratos right?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 22, 2009)

Kratos, yeah.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Kratos is awesome


----------

